# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  All Day Awareness, A DILD Tutorial by KingYoshi

## KingYoshi

*KingYoshi's DILD Tutorial*

So, I already have a WILD tutorial, but now it seems I am getting a lot of questions about my DILD method, all day awareness, and proper RC technique. I've decided to just go ahead and break down my entire approach to DILD. So, sit back, fire one up, and learn to DILD...the Yoshi way!

*General Keys to Success*
With any induction method/technique there are three keys to long-term success.

1. Effort - Aside from the handful of natural lucid dreamers out there, the rest of us have to put forth the effort and work toward lucidity. Without that drive, you aren't going to have the kind of results you are looking for.

2. Confidence - This one is as simple as the first. You need to be confident in your abilities. I don't care if you just joined yesterday and literally have no clue what you are doing. EVERYONE can lucid dream regularly.

3. Experience - You don't even have to do anything special for this one. Every single thing you do while practicing lucid dreaming, works toward experience. Just keep practicing and gain experience from every success as well as every failure.


*All Day Awareness*
So, what exactly is a DILD? DILD stands for Dream Induced Lucid Dream. It is a lucid dreaming induction technique where the dreamer becomes *aware* that he/she is dreaming, from within the dream itself. DILD success is all about *awareness*. 

I practice a technique known as All Day Awareness (ADA). I first heard/learned of the basic concept for ADA from another Dream Views member here on the site...Naiya. For those of you who don't know Naiya, she has practiced lucid dreaming for many years and has a Lucid Count is well over 1,000. In a nutshell, All Day Awareness (ADA), is noticing and paying attention to the subtle things in life that most people ignore or take for granted.

Lets take for instance, you are walking your dog down the street. Be *aware* of everything around you. Hear your footsteps against the pavement, feel the cushion in the sole of your shoes contract with each step. Feel the muscles working in your legs as you stroll along, see your eyelids blinking, hear the sound of your breathing, feel your lungs expanding and your chest moving as you breath in and out. Smell the air as you travel through the neighborhood. Does it change? Does every breeze smell the exact same? Feel your tongue as it casually rests on the bottom of your mouth. Every structure around you has a shadow...do you notice them? Hear the pitter patter of the dogs feet, do you hear him panting? Most people hold the leash and walk down the sidewalk completely lost in their thoughts. Most don't even notice the control they are using to power their own legs.

You are sitting at the computer doing math homework. Feel the keys below your fingertips, notice how effortlessly your fingers fly from one key to the next without even having to think about the upcoming letter/keystroke. While you were reading the previous two sentences, did you take for granted the blinking process. What all sounds have you heard while you have been reading this tutorial? What does the air smell like? You shouldn't have to smell right now to answer the question. Have you noticed the shadows of everything around you? How about your lungs? Have you noticed them expanding and your chest moving. Have you noticed the air traveling up through your windpipe, across your tongue and passed your lips?

These are just a few of the millions of small details that the average person takes for granted or doesn't even bother to notice. It is almost like everyone is sleep walking while they are awake. If you don't have good *awareness* in waking life, how do you expect to have good *awareness* in your dreams? In about 90% of my Dream Induced Lucid Dreams, I have known I was dreaming or suspected I was dreaming before ever performing a RC (reality check). The RC is used mostly to confirm that I am dreaming. That lowly 10% is from obtaining lucidity due to a particular dream sign or performing a random RC while thinking I was actually awake. (these percentages are estimates and I likely was too generous with the 10%).

At first, you will have to force yourself to be completely *aware* of your surroundings. The idea, is to try and become aware of absolutely EVERYTHING around you. After practicing ADA for a while, you will start to become aware of theses subtleties without forcing yourself. As you practice more and more, you will notice the subtleties being noticed quite naturally with little effort. Eventually, you will get to where you are no longer practicing All Day Awareness, you are actually living it. It will become natural for you. Once you have reached this level of *awareness*, the dream itself becomes your dream sign. Every thing you notice within the dream will become you RC. Every dream you have will be a lucid and you have reached the pinnacle of lucid dreaming.

Not only does *awareness* help strive toward lucidity, but it also helps with recall. As you continue to practice ADA, it will start to carry over in your dreams. Even if you aren't getting lucid yet, you will start paying more attention to the dream environment. Making mental notes of what you see, hear, feel, taste, and smell. This will help make dreams much easier to recall upon waking up from sleep. It will also help you recall more details from your dream. Soon you will be having detailed journal entries that read almost like a story as opposed to a scattered series of events that jump around from place to place.

**Getting Started*
Thanks everyone for the valuable feedback. I forgot just how overwhelming ADA can be when you first start practicing. I then realized, I had left out a key point in the tutorial. There are so many things to notice that it can get in the way of your daily activities, possibly causing stress. Stress is not good at all for lucid dreaming. I recommend that all beginners start small and work your way up. 

Pick out certain times throughout the day, when you aren't busy, and work on ADA. Take 5 or 10 minutes to notice everything you can. Do this several times during your day. Some days you may be able to practice a lot, and others you may not get as much practice in. Go ahead and perform some RCs during these ADA sessions as well. Once you get more used to the process and it starts getting easier, you can become more frequent with your sessions. It is very hard to keep up the awareness all day long when you aren't used to it. Even now, I am not able to keep it going at all times. I'll get lost in thought, or something else I am doing and realize I was "day walking" again  :tongue2: . Performing ADA in sessions will still help loads with your awareness and you can work your way up at your own discretion. Be sure not to overwork yourself. If you start feeling mentally exhausted, take a day off from training. Everyone needs their rest.

When I first started practicing ADA, I did it in sessions like I described above. I worked my way up until it started becoming natural. Even now, I still take sessions to make sure I really notice absolutely everything. Something else I should add...don't forget about the clothes you are wearing. Feel and notice them at all times.

*Dream Signs and Reality Checking*
Now, picking out dream signs and performing RCs still play a key role in the DILD process. Humor me for a moment. 

A live flamingo hat is definitely a dream sign. Even though it has showed up multiple times in your dreams, it isn't even going to be in the majority of your dreams...let alone all of your dreams. If you rely solely on a dream sign for lucidity, you are only going to be able to take advantage of the dreams it shows up in. If you happen to miss it, you never know when it will return. However, if you have pointed the hat out as a dream sign, you have identified a recurring element in your dream. This familiarization with the dream world has added an extra boost to your *awareness*. Not to mention, when it does show up again, you will have a chance at recognizing it. The better your *awareness*, the more likely you will be able to recognize dream signs within the dream.

I mentioned earlier that RCs are used more for confirming that you are lucid, as opposed to actually creating lucidity for you. The key function of a RC (reality check) is actually increasing *awareness*. Whenever you perform a RC during waking life, don't just go through the motions. Prior to performing your RC, take a moment to become *aware* of your surroundings. Even if you know that you are awake, pretend that everything around you is actually a dream. Finally, perform your RC and see if you are actually dreaming. A quality RC is a RC in which you question your reality. 

 From above, "_pretend everything around you is actually a dream_." Whether you truly believe this questioning of reality or not, is irrelevant. The fact that you ARE questioning it, is good enough. The idea is, if you are able to question your reality during waking life, you will do the same in your dreams. Like I said earlier, 90% of the time *awareness* makes you lucid, not the RC itself. Practicing quality RCs like these, will boost that *awareness* level greatly. 


*Dream Journal & Recall Enhancement*
Last, but certainly not least, is dream journaling. It is key that you write down every dream that you possibly can. Once you wake from sleep, try not to move much. Just lay there and recall/recap your dream in your mind. Once you have went through the dream, immediately write it down. Keep a notebook and pencil/pen at your bedside. Keeping a dream journal will also help build up your dream recall. If you wake from sleep and only remember bits and pieces, write down those bits and pieces. If you wake up and don't remember anything at all, write down, "Couldn't remember any dreams." Its important that you do this. It will help train your mind to literally WANT to write down something. This will help toward recall as well. 

If you want to immediately enhance your recall, you can set alarms throughout the night. The idea is that you wake up either between REM cycles or toward the end of an REM cycle and write down your dream then. Since you are waking up right after they happen, they won't be forgotten as the night progresses (even if they are...you wrote them down  :tongue2: ). The REM cycle generally takes a few hours to get started. Once it does get started, REM will cycle through every 90 minutes or so (on average). I started out by setting my initial alarm for after 4 hours of sleep. The next alarm is for two hours later (after 6 hours of sleep). Then i set alarms in 1 hour increments until I wake up for good.


*Technique Results*
Ever since I first learned of All Day Awareness, I have been practicing it. Twice I took relatively long breaks from DreamViews and simply didn't train for lucid dreaming, but the rest of the time I have been practicing ADA. I have 107 DILDs recorded on the site, but counting the DILDs I had during my time away from DreamViews I am at 150+ DILDs. Like I mentioned before, only a handful of them were because of a random RC. The rest were simply due to my awareness. I am hovering around the 22 lucid dreams per month mark, but I am certain that if I had stayed in ADA practice my entire time, I would be averaging a lucid dream per night by now. I truly believe that with enough practice, ADA is a legit technique for accomplishing lucidity in every dream.

*More Information and Contributions to ADA*
Naiya
For her take/explanation on ADA, click the link and scroll down to post #6. Naiya's DILD & WILD Secrets

MindGames
Also I have something to contribute to your tutorial. I think that if you were to be constantly aware of your environment _in the context of whether or not aspects are dreamlike_, it would be more effective in producing nightly lucid dreams. This would train your mind to focus primarily on dream-related aspects in your environment, thus increasing the effectiveness of your awareness. This would allow you to effectively be constantly performing a reality check, in the sense that your mind is constantly questioning if your environment is a dream, rather than just primarily paying attention to your environment. Awareness is key to all DILDs, but how you use it is also important.

*If you give ADA a shot, be sure to post any progress, questions, or comments below. Many of us would love to hear how its going. We also may be able to give some advice if needed. Good luck to everyone!*

*Here are some success stories involving ADA taken from this thread.....*





> I have been actively doing this for two weeks now. You can see in my dream journal how my dreams are so much more vivid and long compared to what they used to be.







> Had an instant lucid this morning and another where I just knew it was a dream,but did not do a rc. I am realizing more things in the dream. I have been practicing awareness for a while now, but have recently been giving it everything I have.
> 
> EDIT: my gf has been doing this with me and she had a ld last night as well







> .This is by far the best technique ever discovereD .I dont even have like more than 2 minute awareness per hour and i have Much more vivid dreamS







> O_O
> 
> thank you, I had an LD the moment my dream was ending for like 3 seconds! And since this is the only technique I practice, *THANK YOU!*







> Had a LD last night  Started 7 days ago, and it's been 1 day + 1 evening since i first reached the 'heightened awareness'. Hope this gives u guys an idea how long the practice takes (not long ).







> I never knew what ADA was, or how it helps DILDing until now.  Man it makes sense to me now why I've achieved lucidity so many times before without reality checks so easily.  I've been doing ADA for 2 years without even knowing what it was!
> Thank you for the impressive guide and bringing ADA to my attention.







> well, this method has given me my first lucid that i could actually carry out and stabilize, so thanks very much for that.







> Lucid after three days of ADA, I actually started to be aware of some oddities in the dream, reality checking as a confirmation.







> I have been using a version of this technique for the past 4 or 5 days now. It seems to be working really well. Before I was on a dry spell of sorts (for me at least), and was having 1 or maybe 2 lucid dreams a week. I have been lucid in at least one dream for the past three days, and last night I remember getting lucid three times. Thanks a lot for the tutorial. This is exactly what I was looking for a while ago, and this tutorial answered my questions about awareness far more thoroughly than other threads.







> I compined that with MILD last night and I broke the dryspell ( 2 months with only 2 poor non-vivid ''not so''lucid dreams).
> I was in a semi-nightmare situation where I was in a house where a guy wanted to kill me and at one point I just realised this was a dream , I didn't ever reality checked, and I tried to throw the guy a fire ball.While trying though I woke up.(maybe I tried so hard)I feel great cause this was the first really lucid dream I have after 2 months , so ADA rocks (MILD rocks too)







> I read the tutorial the other day and have been trying to do it, when I can remember.
> I had my first DILD this morning.
> I can't remember how I became lucid though.
> Thanks Yoshi.







> Clearly this technique is doing wonders for me. I used to be lucky to get a LD a week. I've now had 2 (technically 3, since I had 2 this morning, but the 2nd one wasn't worth writing down as it was so short and I remember so little) in the space of 3 days. Whoop!







> I've been working with ADA a while and gotten many lucids with it . But still a long way to go until mastered..
> 
> Great Tutorial!







> Wow, this is the exact thing I train since 2 weeks now! I have to say that this technique is just awesome. When I started I had a ld at the third night doing it and had another one right on the next night just because I was aware in the dream.







> I posted several days ago that i would try this and wow. I've had 2 lucids within a week after coming off a long dry spell. I got to say that this dramatically has increased my lucids this first week. I'll try being aware more and hopefully get my  lucids up even more.







> This method has finally rewarded me with a lucid! Sadly enough just before I had to get up, but a lucid none the less. There was something about the air just not smelling like "normal" air, which kicked it in for me...
> On a different note, this was my first DILD, and I must say, they have a really different feel to them than WILDs, and much easier to keep stable too







> Finally success! Although it was short, i had an ld this morning. I got into too big of a rush and forgot the basics, like stabilizing the dream before i rush into trying to do anything. Anyway, i finally put an end to a month long dry spell. My ADA is improving a little bit everyday. It has also helped my dream recall dry spell as well. I imagine that my dream recall and ld rate will improve as my ADA improves. Thanks KingYoshi!







> Very good thread, i've had two lucid dreams this week using this method, i've been applying what was in this thread and it really worked, mainly on days that i actually have practiced this, thank you very much for this information, i'm sure this has helped people lucid dream.







> Thanks so much for this, it works! After doing ADA for like a week now, i can sometimes just tell when i am dreaming. Without any dream signs. The feeling is different, kind of relaxed or something.







> It's been a while since my last post on this thread, but here's the progress:
> 
> - More vivid dreams
> - Dream recall getting better again
> - More vivid waking life ( more detailed, rich, colourful, etc. )
> - 2 lucids ( short, but they helped me figure out what i've been doing wrong while stabilizing)







> I have you to thank for my first lucid dream Yoshi. Training myself to be more aware combined with your WILD technique lead me straight into it. Thanks a ton







> Guess who's back? I have had 4 lucid dreams since Monday. @ in one night even I am on a role. I am starting to notice the small things like when a computer screen across a classroom flashes once or when i see the overhead board to my right come on outa the corner of my eyes.







> Tried method for first time in its entirety yesterday and had success that same morning.....Look forward to getting good at this. THANKS







> I don't know if it's because of the ADA, but lately, I've gotten many short LD's, most of them consist of nothing else than "I'm Dreaming!" and everything turning black,
> but this night, I got it some time longer, and I felt the ground.
> So I'm extending my LD's bit by bit and I like it, and because all of this came after I started to do ADA, I like to tell you thank you for this tutorial







> 9 lucids in 21 days thanks to this technique, 1 lucid every night in the past 3 nights! Epic awesomeness







> within the first day of practicing this technique, i had myself a lucid dream.....







> I think this may have helped me have my first lucid in about 2 months since I quit smoking cigarettes.







> had my first LD in a couple of months after only one day of decent ADA practice. Thanks Yoshi!  banging tutorial!







> Damn. And here I thought these people were just lucky. I had my 1st lucid dream after 1 day of ADA practice as well! I'm impressed by the sheer immensity of people that it affects. 10/10 for KingYoshi!







> After only a few hours a day of doing this, my dream recall has improved 10 fold. My latest DJ entry can confirm that this really does help with recall. Thanks Yoshi!







> yes ADA is working for me.....my dreams become more vivid and i went lucid last night  i just realised i was dreaming.......thanx yoshi







> Well, I was tired today after going on a long walk with my dog so I figured I should take a nap this afternoon. It was a good opportunity for me to try to dream since I've been having trouble recalling my dreams overnight. I've been practicing KingYoshi's All Day Awareness technique every day and I've had a lot of lucid experiences (many of them short ones... but they're all a chance for me to practice my dream control and stabilization anyway) since I started. I'm practically guaranteed to not only remember my dreams when I nap in the afternoon but I'm probably going to have a lucid dream, as well. I love combining DILD and WBTB! It's a shame I can't remember most of my dreams overnight but working with my dreams in the afternoon is still very rewarding.
> 
> Thank you KingYoshi and Naiya!







> I had great results last night. I did some ADA, and the comprehensive energy work from the DVASA program before bed. I had three recalled dreams, two of which were lucid. ADA is definitely working its way into my dreams.







> It's been about a year since I practiced lucid dreaming, and I have had only a few LD's in total.  But I picked up the practice again and I have been trying for a couple a weeks with no success.  I did ADA for 2-3 days so far and just had a LD last night!  Thanks for this, I will definitely continue it.  I also noticed that it kind of makes me feel better also just being more conscious of everything all the time.







> Got my first lucid last night. Thanks Yoshi.



and..........
Raphael

----------


## BobbyLance

So, if I practice ADA, I'll be like a kung fu master? Like I can sense even the most weak sound and the most smallest form of movement? Anyways, have you already mastered ADA???

----------


## Stratos11

Wow.Great tutorial.You made me want to practise this technique and I will.
Also Is the original post by Naiya available?

----------


## KingYoshi

> So, if I practice ADA, I'll be like a kung fu master? Like I can sense even the most weak sound and the most smallest form of movement? Anyways, have you already mastered ADA???



Yeah weakamon, you will be like a ninja  :smiley: ! Nah, I haven't mastered ADA yet. I'm pretty good at it, but I still got  a ways to go.





> Wow.Great tutorial.You made me want to practise this technique and I will.
> Also Is the original post by Naiya available?



 Here is her thread that mentions the concept. I'm not sure if she actually ever made a post about it. I'm pretty sure we talked about it in the chat room...back in the day.
http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/naiyas...secrets-61802/  scroll down to post #6

----------


## silver2k

I've been working with ADA a while and gotten many lucids with it  :smiley: . But still a long way to go until mastered..

Great Tutorial!

----------


## LucidJuggalo

This sounds AMAZING. I was thinking RC checks alone could be easily followed through within a dream without any real awareness behind it, therefore making it pointless. Now it all makes sense  :smiley:

----------


## deltz

Wow a truly brilliant tutorial, I can take alot from this!

----------


## rynkrt3

Yoshi, my friend.  This is the best tutorial for ANYTHING on this site, awesome job man.
-for beginners of ADA, yes it is tuff, yes it is a lot of work, but it's worth it  :smiley: 

This should be in the Wiki.

Is this the kind of the noticing details your talking about?
"Hmm, strange scuff on the ceiling"
"hes wearing weird red shoes"
"the floor is dirty"
"He just put a dip in"
"what a weird conversation there having"
"he has a stapler with him, hes texting, hes sleeping"

Basically just noticing everything.  Is this right?

----------


## aaa28

Anytime I try this practice of staying aware during the day, my dreams at night become very realistic. Normally dreams are fantasy like, but when I'm very aware during the day my dreams seem to lose all sense of fantasy and they seem like something that could actually happen in real life. I didn't like this side-effect so I stopped this awareness practice.

----------


## MindGames

Cool thread, I'm actually researching this right now in the "Becoming a Natural Lucid Dreamer" thread. Most of the basis for my research is what you are describing, with the primary tool being constant awareness. I'd really like for you to check it out and leave some comments on your technique and progress.

Also I have something to contribute to your tutorial. I think that if you were to be constantly aware of your environment _in the context of whether or not aspects are dreamlike_, it would be more effective in producing nightly lucid dreams. This would train your mind to focus primarily on dream-related aspects in your environment, thus increasing the effectiveness of your awareness. This would allow you to effectively be constantly performing a reality check, in the sense that your mind is constantly questioning if your environment is a dream, rather than just primarily paying attention to your environment. Awareness is key to all DILDs, but how you use it is also important.

Test this if you want, or comment on my contribution. I want to advance the technique of constant awareness as much as possible.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Is this the kind of the noticing details your talking about?
> "Hmm, strange scuff on the ceiling"
> "hes wearing weird red shoes"
> "the floor is dirty"
> "He just put a dip in"
> "what a weird conversation there having"
> "he has a stapler with him, hes texting, hes sleeping"
> 
> Basically just noticing everything.  Is this right?



Yes, sounds good. Make sure you using all 5 senses when practicing ADA. Obviously, taste won't be used as often, but take a big inhale every now and again to taste the air around you. Just try to notice more and more everyday.





> Anytime I try this practice of staying aware during the day, my dreams at night become very realistic. Normally dreams are fantasy like, but when I'm very aware during the day my dreams seem to lose all sense of fantasy and they seem like something that could actually happen in real life. I didn't like this side-effect so I stopped this awareness practice.



Ah, I haven't had this happen to me, but I can understand how it would happen. One of the keys to ADA is to become aware of everything, but still keep your mind unique. If you are sitting at the local pub/bar, go ahead and imagine a dragon busting through the glass window, demanding an ice cold Coors. I imagine strange things like this regularly. I also play a lot of video games as well. If your dreams become too literal, throw some fantasy in that ADA practice. 





> Cool thread, I'm actually researching this right now in the "Becoming a Natural Lucid Dreamer" thread. Most of the basis for my research is what you are describing, with the primary tool being constant awareness. I'd really like for you to check it out and leave some comments on your technique and progress.
> 
> Also I have something to contribute to your tutorial. I think that if you were to be constantly aware of your environment _in the context of whether or not aspects are dreamlike_, it would be more effective in producing nightly lucid dreams. This would train your mind to focus primarily on dream-related aspects in your environment, thus increasing the effectiveness of your awareness. This would allow you to effectively be constantly performing a reality check, in the sense that your mind is constantly questioning if your environment is a dream, rather than just primarily paying attention to your environment. Awareness is key to all DILDs, but how you use it is also important.
> 
> Test this if you want, or comment on my contribution. I want to advance the technique of constant awareness as much as possible.



I shall definitely check it out, I also added your paragraph to the tutorial. I will also post a link to your research if you wish. My goal is just to help everyone get the grasp on awareness. A lot of dreamers look passed the importance of awareness when it comes to achieving lucidity.

----------


## LonelyTurtle

> Is this the kind of the noticing details your talking about?
> "Hmm, strange scuff on the ceiling"
> "hes wearing weird red shoes"
> "the floor is dirty"
> "He just put a dip in"
> "what a weird conversation there having"
> "he has a stapler with him, hes texting, hes sleeping"
> 
> Basically just noticing everything.  Is this right?



To my understanding, these aren't things that you normally take for granted, these are things you notice normally. Awareness in this context means being aware of the _feel_ of your current situation. Right now you're probably wearing socks, you realize this and this is normal awareness. For heightened awareness, notice how the sock's fabric feels as it contacts your foot, feel the gravity of the sock pressing on it; you wouldn't normally go out of your way to notice something like this, but being aware dictates doing so. Another example I remember seeing was posted by another forum member of whose name I can't remember, (I'm paraphrasing) they said: 



> It's like learning to drive a car, when you learn to do it you're aware of pressing the gas, feeling your car accelerate, taking your foot off the gas and gentle applying the brake, but after awhile it becomes mechanic, and we don't really think about pressing the brake before we do it, we just do.



 Being fully aware would require going back and actually thinking about everything that is currently happening. You don't put much thought into walking, moving your legs back and forth, but we did as a child. Hope I helped.

----------


## Ichorid

This tutorial is awesome! Original and inspiring. A simple way to expand your awareness is to practice mindfulness meditation. Works wonders for me.

----------


## KingYoshi

I would like to say thanks to everyone for the support. If decide to practice ADA, be sure to post your progress and any comments/questions you may have. Good luck to everyone!

----------


## BobbyLance

Ey Yoshi, I just started practicing ADA.  It sure was hard. It was like multi-tasking. Do I really have to notice all of the movements around me, listen to all of the sounds around me and feel every texture I feel ALL AT THE SAME TIME?

----------


## Stratos11

Ok so I also started practising ADA and it's hard cause I keep forgeting about it and focus on whatever I do at the time so I have to remind myself all the time
ADA
ADA..
Argh , I think (I hope) it will get easier as days go by..

----------


## BobbyLance

> Ok so I also started practising ADA and it's hard cause I keep forgeting about it and focus on whatever I do at the time so I have to remind myself all the time
> ADA
> ADA..
> Argh , I think (I hope) it will get easier as days go by..



Same with me, I had hard time focusing on ADA because I easily get distracted

----------


## Smh61400

You make the best tutorials, King Yoshi! I will try it out kinda more as an aid while I try another technique. One question though, do you have to be focused every second of the day?

----------


## KingYoshi

> Ey Yoshi, I just started practicing ADA.  It sure was hard. It was like multi-tasking. Do I really have to notice all of the movements around me, listen to all of the sounds around me and feel every texture I feel ALL AT THE SAME TIME?



Ah, it is much like multi-tasking in the beginning. It certainly takes some getting used to.





> Ok so I also started practising ADA and it's hard cause I keep forgeting about it and focus on whatever I do at the time so I have to remind myself all the time
> ADA
> ADA..
> Argh , I think (I hope) it will get easier as days go by..



Yes, it gets easier the longer you practice. It makes you realize just how many things you overlook on a daily basis.





> You make the best tutorials, King Yoshi! I will try it out kinda more as an aid while I try another technique. One question though, do you have to be focused every second of the day?



Well, the idea is to build up to where you are doing it all day without even trying. Basically, you work towards possessing a natural heightened awareness.


*@ all three of you guys/gals....*

I'm going to make an addition to the tutorial which should help all three of you. It will be listed like so, **Getting Started*.
I forgot how overwhelming it can be at the beginning, so this should help a lot.

----------


## Agent

Well you've convinced me.  How long did it take for ADA to become natural?  Right now it seems to require a lot of concentration.

----------


## rynkrt3

So I need to try and hear everythig and visually observe everything I can?

----------


## KingYoshi

To everyone just starting out, I made an addition to the tutorial called *Getting Started*. Be sure to check that out.





> Well you've convinced me.  How long did it take for ADA to become natural?  Right now it seems to require a lot of concentration.



It took me a couple months to get the hang of it. I left out a key part of the process and I have now added it, so be sure to check out the Getting Started part  :tongue2: .





> So I need to try and hear everythig and visually observe everything I can?



Ah, you actually need to try and hear, see, smell, taste, feel everything you can. That doesn't mean you walk around licking things like a Zebrah (  :wink2:  ), sniffing people, or touching everything. It just means you should taste the air, smell the air, and feel anything you are in contact with. Mainly the clothes and air on your skin.

----------


## rynkrt3

Ah Yoshi, the starting out part of it makes good sence.  Sorta like doing sessions during the day and gradually building up until your session is all day.  

It's funny, this is sort of irrelevant but when im high, I can notice these sort of things much easier.  Is it the same for you Yoshi?

----------


## Katsuno

Wow, this is the exact thing I train since 2 weeks now! I thought it was called "Lucid Living" but that doesn't matter. I have to say that this technique is just awesome. When I started I had a ld at the third night doing it and had another one right on the next night just because I was aware in the dream. Gonna add some of your tipps in my style and see if it helps more  ::D:

----------


## KingYoshi

> Ah Yoshi, the starting out part of it makes good sence.  Sorta like doing sessions during the day and gradually building up until your session is all day.  
> 
> It's funny, this is sort of irrelevant but when im high, I can notice these sort of things much easier.  Is it the same for you Yoshi?



Oh yeah. I love how my mind works when I'm high (which is one of the reasons I like to stay high). Though it does tend to make you do things like, leaving out one of the more important steps in the technique  :tongue2: . 





> Wow, this is the exact thing I train since 2 weeks now! I thought it was called "Lucid Living" but that doesn't matter. I have to say that this technique is just awesome. When I started I had a ld at the third night doing it and had another one right on the next night just because I was aware in the dream. Gonna add some of your tipps in my style and see if it helps more



Awesome! Hopefully, those tips help you out even more. It sounds like you are already having some good results though. Nice Keep it up and good luck to you!

----------


## rynkrt3

I'm on my phone in school (<3 smartphones.). I took about 5 minutes to hear everything I could. (whispering, writing, snoring, pens drop, etc.). I started to feel everything on me(put my awareness on the way my sleeves feel, the way my sboes feel etc.) I observed everything I could see, I I tried tasting the air but it had to smell or taste.

Anyway,a few notes:  when you do these things, it's not like they change, the way your shoes feel on your feet stays the same, the sounds of everything is as it always it, BUT now your noticing it.  So it may feel like your doing these things to no avail, but you are doing it right

I have a question.  I was doing these things like a check list (sight is done, let's try hearing now, ok now touch etc.)
Is it ok to do that, or is it supposed to be all at the same time (which would be mind fuck.)

----------


## KingYoshi

Nice, it sounds like you are doing well. Go through the checklist like you did and once you complete it, attempt to do all at once. Try to hold on to the all at once awareness for a bit.

----------


## LucidJuggalo

I'm seriously struggling with this today I don't know whether it's the fact I've been up since 3AM this morning after a failed WILD and then a failed attempt to get back to sleep, or what. Anything I can do to bring this state of awareness back? Because it feels too draining currently, although I really don't want to waste precious time

----------


## Raspberry

Just currently tried/trying to notice everything all at once and it's so hard. I focus on different sights/sounds and it's hard to focus on reading etc whilest doing it. But I see the sense! So I'll try to keep it up. Great tutorial Yoshi  ::D:  Thank you.

Though my head's beginning to hurt.

----------


## LucidJuggalo

> But I see the sense!



Lol. Unintentional pun much?

----------


## rynkrt3

Lol yeah it's a good bit different than what we are used to.  Im doing 10 minute sessions every hour.  That may not be enough but I'm working on building it up.

I don't see how sense focusing will help us become lucid in a dream.  I can understande questioning everything dream wise, but eh, idk.

----------


## KingYoshi

> I'm seriously struggling with this today I don't know whether it's the fact I've been up since 3AM this morning after a failed WILD and then a failed attempt to get back to sleep, or what. Anything I can do to bring this state of awareness back? Because it feels too draining currently, although I really don't want to waste precious time







> Just currently tried/trying to notice everything all at once and it's so hard. I focus on different sights/sounds and it's hard to focus on reading etc whilest doing it. But I see the sense! So I'll try to keep it up. Great tutorial Yoshi  Thank you.
> 
> Though my head's beginning to hurt.



Take it slow when you are first starting out. Just attempt ADA in sessions throughout the day at first. Don't overwork yourselves and if you start feeling to drained, take a break. Try to be/feel relaxed as you practice ADA. Just chill back and slowly begin noticing this and that. Build it up to where you are noticing everything and try to hold on to it for while. Just do this a few times throughout the day at first. 

@Juggalo...sleep deprivation can certainly cause difficulty focusing and being aware. Don't try too hard and just take it slow. There will be plenty of time for you practice, so don't try to rush things.

Good luck to the both you!  ::D: !

----------


## LucidJuggalo

> Lol yeah it's a good bit different than what we are used to.  Im doing 10 minute sessions every hour.  That may not be enough but I'm working on building it up.
> 
> I don't see how sense focusing will help us become lucid in a dream.  I can understande questioning everything dream wise, but eh, idk.



You eventually need to focus less and less, therefore doing it naturally. The whole point of this though, is so that you gain a perfect understanding of everything around you. How it acts, where it is, what it is, and the correlation between you and it, etc (not sure if I worded that right)
Basically so that you know your waking reality inside and out, so that when you dream, you pick up on the fact the dreaming reality is entirely different, therefore raising awareness - and we all know awareness within a dream leads to lucidity.





> @Juggalo...sleep deprivation can certainly cause difficulty focusing and being aware. Don't try too hard and just take it slow. There will be plenty of time for you practice, so don't try to rush things.



Meh. I'll probably leave it for today then, or just focus on one sense or two senses now and then as the day progresses. At least I'm going to be getting a REM rebound tonight (hopefully), which means one massive-ass dream, which means one massive-ass chance to become lucid.  ::D:

----------


## KingYoshi

> Lol yeah it's a good bit different than what we are used to.  Im doing 10 minute sessions every hour.  That may not be enough but I'm working on building it up.
> 
> I don't see how sense focusing will help us become lucid in a dream.  I can understande questioning everything dream wise, but eh, idk.



Ah, this is because no matter how real a dream seems, it is still a dream. Once you get that awareness built up, you will start to learn/notice the difference in the feeling of being awake and being in a dream. Many times, I have walked around in a dream that seemed perfectly normal, but I could just feel/sense that it was a dream.

Look at it like this. How many times have you just been walking around in waking life and thought you were actually in a dream. I mean 100% thought you were dreaming? None, right? That is because, when you are awake you know it. You can feel/sense it. A natural Lucid Dreamer knows when they are dreaming, because they can feel/sense how different it is than waking life. Next time you are in a Lucid Dream, truly take in your awareness. It just feels different than being awake. 

Here is a quote from http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/naiyas...secrets-61802/ ....

"The easy way to Lucid Dream is a state of constant awareness. Make your day one big long reality check. Only instead of a specific RC, begin to question everything around you at once. Quiet your mind, and simply be aware of your state of consciousness. Be aware of the FEELING of LIVING and being AWAKE. It's a much different feeling than being asleep or even astral projecting.

I believe that many natural Lucid Dreamers do this unconsciously. They just "know" when they are dreaming because they know it feels different. This also may explain why naturals have a hard time explaining exactly how they get lucid. They don't really GET lucid...they ARE lucid every moment of the day and night. "

----------


## Taffy

Bookmarked! This tutorial is great, thank you for writing it up. Definitely going to try it. I'm an absentminded person, and always rushing from one thing to the next. It will be good to learn to take things slow and be aware.

----------


## allensig3654

This is a really great tutorial. I think this is the best way that I DILD. Most of my DILDS starts with me just instantly knowing its a dream. I have been wondering why I suddenly get lucid. It's just because I am aware. I have been practicing being in the moment for a while now and it really does help with dreams. One really great way of practicing this is to really look through your eyes. Clear your mind and just explore your surroundings. A lot of people have a hard time doing this because there is so much mind clutter going on in their heads. I good way I like to fight this is to think about what I need to do for the day when I wake up. Then set times for when they need to be done. Everything else in-between can be used for being aware. When the mind comes creeping in with worries and thoughts, let it go, you already set times to get things done. Just be aware in waking life and you will be aware  when you dream.

For example:
What do I have to do today? 
Go to the gym and work on my website. I will go to the gym after lunch and work on my website for a few hours around five. The rest of the day I can be worry free because I am getting what I need done and I don't need to think anymore today. Just live in the moment and be aware of my surroundings. 

Doing this actually feels really good. Its soul warming to be conscious and not consumed by mind things all day.

----------


## rynkrt3

> This is a really great tutorial. I think this is the best way that I DILD. Most of my DILDS starts with me just instantly knowing its a dream. I have been wondering why I suddenly get lucid. It's just because I am aware. I have been practicing being in the moment for a while now and it really does help with dreams. One really great way of practicing this is to really look through your eyes. Clear your mind and just explore your surroundings. A lot of people have a hard time doing this because there is so much mind clutter going on in their heads. I good way I like to fight this is to think about what I need to do for the day when I wake up. Then set times for when they need to be done. Everything else in-between can be used for being aware. When the mind comes creeping in with worries and thoughts, let it go, you already set times to get things done. Just be aware in waking life and you will be aware  when you dream.
> 
> For example:
> What do I have to do today? 
> Go to the gym and work on my website. I will go to the gym after lunch and work on my website for a few hours around five. The rest of the day I can be worry free because I am getting what I need done and I don't need to think anymore today. Just live in the moment and be aware of my surroundings. 
> 
> Doing this actually feels really good. Its soul warming to be conscious and not consumed by mind things all day.



From what I understand (I may be wrong) this thread isnt about trying to not be consumed by thought, its about training awareness of the senses and the environment.  Cuz I'm never really consumed by thought, but I still have to train awareness.

----------


## rynkrt3

I just had an idea involving binaural beats.  Gamma - Associated with high level information processing, multi-tasking, and high energy.
                                                               Mid-Beta - Increased problem solving, focus, and alertness.

Would listening to these during your awareness "session" help you become more aware of everything going on?

Or do binaural beats not work at all?  I've never really tried them.

----------


## USA

This is good, but sometimes i can't do this because I need to pay attention to my teachers, then I forget about ADA and remember for only a few minutes later.
How can I remember more often?

----------


## allensig3654

> From what I understand (I may be wrong) this thread isnt about trying to not be consumed by thought, its about training awareness of the senses and the environment.  Cuz I'm never really consumed by thought, but I still have to train awareness.



Being aware is not being consumed by thought and being present. You can't be lost in your head and aware at the same time.

----------


## allensig3654

> This is good, but sometimes i can't do this because I need to pay attention to my teachers, then I forget about ADA and remember for only a few minutes later.
> How can I remember more often?



Just be very aware of what the teacher is saying. Paying attention and not being scatterbrained is being aware.

----------


## Ayanizz

I'm in for this! It seems to me like something you can do quite often during normal days... Cuz ever since busy life smacked me in the face a few months ago I've hardly had any time to WILD (which in turn caused quite the long dryspell), and I wasn't really interested in DILD because (as I think/used to think) it relies too much on chance. But with this technique apparently you can make DILDs a pretty sure thing^^ Hope to see some progress soon.

----------


## rynkrt3

So, basically just note everything you hear, see, feel, taste and smell?

Like, I always hear stuff, but never really note it... so should I just tell myself what I'm hearing?  I always feel the way my clothes feel on my skin, the way my shoes feel, but I never note it in my head.  I taste stuff but never really note it in my head.
Is noting these things what we should be doing?

----------


## KingYoshi

> Bookmarked! This tutorial is great, thank you for writing it up. Definitely going to try it. I'm an absentminded person, and always rushing from one thing to the next. It will be good to learn to take things slow and be aware.



Awesome, thanks for the support! Let us know how it works out for you!





> I just had an idea involving binaural beats.  Gamma - Associated with high level information processing, multi-tasking, and high energy.
>                                                                Mid-Beta - Increased problem solving, focus, and alertness.
> 
> Would listening to these during your awareness "session" help you become more aware of everything going on?
> 
> Or do binaural beats not work at all?  I've never really tried them.



I haven't used binaural beats either, but it is definitely worth a shot. You never know, It may work well for you. Good luck!





> This is good, but sometimes i can't do this because I need to pay attention to my teachers, then I forget about ADA and remember for only a few minutes later.
> How can I remember more often?



Yeah, if you are getting distracted from your learning, I suggest you wait until after class to practice ADA. Your education should always come before lucid dreaming.





> I'm in for this! It seems to me like something you can do quite often during normal days... Cuz ever since busy life smacked me in the face a few months ago I've hardly had any time to WILD (which in turn caused quite the long dryspell), and I wasn't really interested in DILD because (as I think/used to think) it relies too much on chance. But with this technique apparently you can make DILDs a pretty sure thing^^ Hope to see some progress soon.



Yeah, it works really well with a little practice and effort. Good luck to you and be sure to let us know how it goes  :smiley: .

----------


## KingYoshi

> So, basically just note everything you hear, see, feel, taste and smell?
> 
> Like, I always hear stuff, but never really note it... so should I just tell myself what I'm hearing?  I always feel the way my clothes feel on my skin, the way my shoes feel, but I never note it in my head.  I taste stuff but never really note it in my head.
> Is noting these things what we should be doing?



Well you don't necessarily have to make a mental note of them...just noticing them is good enough. Blinking is a perfect example. Everyone knows they blink, but most people don't even notice. Breathing is the same way. Just keep the constant awareness. If you always recognize your shoes, clothes, and taste then that is good. Make sure you are also recognizing everything else.

----------


## rynkrt3

RANDOM QUESTION TIME:  Yoshi-- Do you believe in shared dreaming?

----------


## KingYoshi

PM me that question. I'm not going into that here  :tongue2: .

----------


## rynkrt3

I understand it now.  Basically, you are becoming aware of your environment via ALL of your 5 senses thus increasing your chance to notice something odd in a dream by 5x.  Instead of only visually observing which I normally do, I need to auditory observe, does everything sound right?  Does everything look right?  Does everything feel the way it should?  Does everything taste how it should?  Like, if you miss a chance to LD because you visually missed something in a dream, you might hear something odd, which would cue you to know your dreaming.

 :smiley:  I finally get it.

Edit:  This is right... right?

----------


## Ichorid

> I understand it now.  Basically, you are becoming aware of your environment via ALL of your 5 senses thus increasing your chance to notice something odd in a dream by 5x.  Instead of only visually observing which I normally do, I need to auditory observe, does everything sound right?  Does everything look right?  Does everything feel the way it should?  Does everything taste how it should?  Like, if you miss a chance to LD because you visually missed something in a dream, you might hear something odd, which would cue you to know your dreaming.
> 
>  I finally get it.
> 
> Edit:  This is right... right?



I think you're being overly anxious about awareness  :smiley: 
Just remember to relax, chill and observe your environment. Also, you can pay attention to your breath in different spots, like the lungs, chest, throat, nostrils, or, even the tiny sensation that you feel when the air you breathe touches your upper lip.
There is no right way to do this, just do what feels right and concentrate and maybe raise the level when you feel it's easy. For the time you invest in this, you will be greatly rewarded.

----------


## Candlelight

An utterly fantastic tutorial. Thanks for writing it up, Yoshi! I'm definitely going to start practicing this...I'm about to have a shower so I'll try it then. The feel of the water, the sound of it hitting the floor, the shampoo running over my hands...and so forth. I'll report back when I'm done.  :tongue2:

----------


## LucidJuggalo

> An utterly fantastic tutorial. Thanks for writing it up, Yoshi! I'm definitely going to start practicing this...I'm about to have a shower so I'll try it then. The feel of the water, the sound of it hitting the floor, the shampoo running over my hands...and so forth. I'll report back when I'm done.



Please don't make it too in-depth. There could be young eyes viewing this.

----------


## Candlelight

> Please don't make it too in-depth. There could be young eyes viewing this.



Aha don't worry about that happening. I was only going to mention if I could...'reach' this state of awareness.  :smiley:

----------


## dcc4

Man! I read this article and tried it from the time I read it until I went to bed. (4 PM until about 12pm) I did forget that i was doing but then got right back on track and then i started noticing little things that i had missed before. After having a higher state of awareness than i usually do all day. I had a dream where i was with some friends going to walmart, then it switched to a day at my highschool. ( im in college now and have not spoke nor seen this girl in about a year or so) I was in class then noticed this girl who was a Star Athlete and straight A student and whom now has a child, being very weird and looking somewhat pale and thinner than usual. as the dream progressed I figured out that she was on HERION! lol but apparently my awareness is just shit because i didnt even reality check when that was  CRYSTAL CLEAR dream moment!

----------


## KingYoshi

It seems you had, at the very least, heightened your awareness for that dream. You picked up on some oddities/dream signs within the dream. Unfortunately, your mind tricked you into the heroin addict assumption  :tongue2: . Its all good though. The mind is pretty darn good at covering up for its oddities. That shows some progress and you should just keep practicing. The more you get used to ADA the more things you will pick up on. It will get harder for your mind to effectively hide numerous and larger scale oddities, like being in high school  :tongue2: . Nice progress and keep up the good work!

----------


## Candlelight

I tried this earlier but I couldn't concentrate on everything at once, not even for a second. I did, however, manage to achieve this weird...feeling. Everything _felt_ like reality around me. It's just like I could do it instantly - just like flipping a 'feeling' switch on in my head. I've been able to do it before but I've never really taken any notice of it up until now. But anyway, it can't be that easy so I'll stop now at risk of causing lots of confusion.  :tongue2: 

Guess I'll just read over it again and give it some hardcore practice.  ::D:

----------


## KingYoshi

Actually, that is good candle. Noticing how reality feels is part of it. With proper awareness you can feel the difference in reality and the dream world. The ultimate goal of ADA is turning the feeling of the dream world into a dream sign itself. Meaning, you gain lucidity simply because you are in a dream.

----------


## rynkrt3

> Actually, that is good candle. Noticing how reality feels is part of it. With proper awareness you can feel the difference in reality and the dream world. The ultimate goal of ADA is turning the feeling of the dream world into a dream sign itself. Meaning, you gain lucidity simply because you are in a dream.



Sorry, this is irrelevant but also kinda relevant lol.  In my next... ahh idk maybe 5-10 lucids, ALL I'm going to be is be aware, just walk around and observe the difference of the feeling of being in a dream, and being in waking life.  I hope this helps me  :smiley:

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, that is good idea. You don't have to waste the entire lucid doing this, though. Just take a few moments throughout the lucid to really get a feel for the dream world. Perform an ADA session in your lucid and realize the difference between the dream world and waking life.

----------


## NrElAx

Amazing thread. Everyone should do this. The only bad thing for me is I have chronic lower back pain, and I definatly don't want to be aware of that all day lol. I try and ignore that.

----------


## Stratos11

I compined that with MILD last night and I broke the dryspell  ::banana:: ( 2 months with only 2 poor non-vivid ''not so''lucid dreams).
I was in a semi-nightmare situation where I was in a house where a guy wanted to kill me and at one point I just realised this was a dream , I didn't ever reality checked, and I tried to throw the guy a fire ball.While trying though I woke up.(maybe I tried so hard)I feel great cause this was the first really lucid dream I have after 2 months , so ADA rocks (MILD rocks too)

----------


## allensig3654

Here are some great tips on becoming more aware. This is by Wakingnomad





> These ideas are based on different beliefs systems integrate lucid dreaming into their religion, some Don Juan ideas, and on personal experience.
> 
> These are things to do in Waking Life.
> 
> 1) Ponder the illusory nature of life.
> 
> 2) Consider how dreams are like waking life, and waking life like dreams.
> 
> 3) Ponder the possibility of the dream world being a real place.
> ...

----------


## KingYoshi

Regardless of your views toward shared dreaming, Nomad is a pro lucid dreamer. His advice and tips should not be taken lightly. He really knows his stuff and that is an excellent list. Thanks for posting it allensig  ::D: !

@Stratos  - Awesome man! I'm glad you were able to bust out of that dry spell. Congrats on achieving lucidity! I'm sure there will be many excellent lucid in your future, good luck to you!

----------


## Angusaurus

I read the tutorial the other day and have been trying to do it, when I can remember.
I had my first DILD this morning.
I can't remember how I became lucid though.
Thanks Yoshi.

----------


## XeL

This pretty much sums up what I do (with a little more focus on DJing)! Thanks for taking your time to share this with us, Yoshi! Oh and, welcome back!

----------


## KingYoshi

Nice and I'm glad to be back, XeL  ::D: !

@Angusaurus - Awesome! Congrats on achieving lucidity  ::D: ! There will be many more where that came from...I'm sure of it! Good luck in your future efforts as well!

----------


## Polarity

I have just realised how there are so many things that we think are obvious, but we don't really pay attention to them.
It's even more funnier to stay still for a few minutes to be aware of my surroundings, just to notice that you didn't spot the most visible ones.
Anyways, I can focus on two things at once. I'm developing sight awareness, sound awareness and feeling awareness, casually trying taste and smell. 
Sounds like the best technique out there, imo.

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, taste doesn't really come in to play as much as the others. Sounds good Polarity and let us know how everything goes. Good luck to you!

----------


## Arra

Thanks, I'm going to try this and be serious about it. I've noticed I'm pretty unobservant about my surroundings normally, so a few times, I've tried to become really aware. But it's taken conscious effort, and I end up having to talk to myself about my surroundings to keep it going, and it feels very unnatural, and I can't really concentrate on other things while doing it. I hope you're right and that it does become natural over time.

----------


## Candlelight

I've been procrastinating for far too long now on this site.  :tongue2: 

Whilst this is an undeniably good tutorial, I'm going to leave it for the time being in order to focus on the basics (namely the DILD method). I hardly ever write my dreams down and I never RC so that needs to be sorted. When I've experienced a few more I'll give this another go, I just feel it'd be better if I focused on one thing for the time being. Quick question; You probably get this all the time, but when should one perform RCs, and how often should they do it?

Thanks in advance.  :smiley:

----------


## kookyinc

Finally a technique that fits my sleep schedule! I'm going to try this for sure. I need to be more alert anyways. Thanks!

----------


## bassdreamer

Great post! so by ADA basically your basically saying practice "mindfulness" right?

----------


## Matte87

> I've been procrastinating for far too long now on this site. 
> 
> Whilst this is an undeniably good tutorial, I'm going to leave it for the time being in order to focus on the basics (namely the DILD method). I hardly ever write my dreams down and I never RC so that needs to be sorted. When I've experienced a few more I'll give this another go, I just feel it'd be better if I focused on one thing for the time being. Quick question; You probably get this all the time, but when should one perform RCs, and how often should they do it?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



You should RC anytime you remember to do it. Atleast 20 times a day. 

Also KingYoshi, amazing tutorial! I have been doing this half-arsed for the past months now, and I'm going to try to work harder to see if my LD/month ratio goes up. This technique has a downside though.

If you're constantly aware of everything, then you will be constantly aware of the bad things aswell. Having wrist injuries and working outside in freezing cold weather makes it a biatch to keep up, but I've tried thinking that feeling pain is better than feeling nothing. It tells us we're alive and it's usually temporary. 

Practicing this technique doesn't only make you lucid, but changes your view on life. Doing this like I have, I have started to appreciate the small things in life more. Doing this full time is going to enchance life to a maximum.

----------


## LucidJuggalo

Clearly this technique is doing wonders for me. I used to be lucky to get a LD a week. I've now had 2 (technically 3, since I had 2 this morning, but the 2nd one wasn't worth writing down as it was so short and I remember so little) in the space of 3 days. Whoop!  ::D:

----------


## Stratos11

Yeah me too.I believe this technique is what will get me to being a pro ::D:

----------


## allensig3654

Just remember guys, it is a lot harder than it seems. If you lose consciousness or awareness, realizing that you lost it will make you aware again. You just have to keep at it and it will become natural. 10 minutes of awareness is miles ahead of most of the human race. Some people go their whole lives never being aware with the exception of death.

----------


## MindGames

Actually, I believe that having awareness in this context is just shifting your attention to your environment. So people are aware their whole lives; just not aware of their environment. You are not miles ahead of the human race in simply being aware, but you are miles ahead in being aware of your environment, in addition to being aware of the nature of your environment with respect to the properties of dreams and waking reality.

----------


## allensig3654

> Actually, I believe that having awareness in this context is just shifting your attention to your environment. So people are aware their whole lives; just not aware of their environment. You are not miles ahead of the human race in simply being aware, but you are miles ahead in being aware of your environment, in addition to being aware of the nature of your environment with respect to the properties of dreams and waking reality.



By miles ahead, I mean miles ahead in relation to awareness  :smiley:  Most people live on autopilot.

----------


## Polarity

Lucid after three days of ADA, I actually started to be aware of some oddities in the dream, reality checking as a confirmation.

----------


## KingYoshi

> I've been procrastinating for far too long now on this site. 
> 
> Whilst this is an undeniably good tutorial, I'm going to leave it for the time being in order to focus on the basics (namely the DILD method). I hardly ever write my dreams down and I never RC so that needs to be sorted. When I've experienced a few more I'll give this another go, I just feel it'd be better if I focused on one thing for the time being. Quick question; You probably get this all the time, but when should one perform RCs, and how often should they do it?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Well, I generally do anywhere from 5 to 20 RCs a day. You just need to set up some cues for RCing. Try to think of something that happens every day and would work to trigger your memory to perform a RC. 





> Thanks, I'm going to try this and be serious about it. I've noticed I'm pretty unobservant about my surroundings normally, so a few times, I've tried to become really aware. But it's taken conscious effort, and I end up having to talk to myself about my surroundings to keep it going, and it feels very unnatural, and I can't really concentrate on other things while doing it. I hope you're right and that it does become natural over time.



Yeah, once you get used to it, it will be easier to deal with everything at once..





> Finally a technique that fits my sleep schedule! I'm going to try this for sure. I need to be more alert anyways. Thanks!



No problem and I hope it works well for you!





> Great post! so by ADA basically your basically saying practice "mindfulness" right?



Ah, indeed. It is very similar to mindfulness.

----------


## Raphael

I've been practicing walking meditation lately, which I guess is kind of like this technique. I've been having a more LDs this week than usual because of it. Nice tutorial, very well laid out.

----------


## Spyguy

Awesome tutorial! Started practicing after i first read this ( yesterday evening), and i think i'm starting to get the hang of this. Thx for posting!  ::D:

----------


## KingYoshi

No problem at all  ::D: ! Be sure to post updates on your progress. It may help out some of the others trying, and/or I may be able to help you along the way. Good luck to you!

----------


## allensig3654

I have been doing really well with this. I notice more things around the room. When I was at the gym I really noticed the whole room and was super lucid. Last night I went to a rave and lost it for the night. It was really hard for me to keep conscious awareness during the rave. It might have had something to do with the drugs I took  :wink2:  Anyway I had no dreams last night which hasn't happened in as long as I can remember. It seems like its much harder to keep awareness when a lot of things are going on around you.

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, with a lot of different things going on, there are just  so many things to notice. It would be very difficult to keep up the awareness at a rave. Sounds like you had a good time though  ::D: !

----------


## Polarity

My last lucid was that vivid that I have noticed the sun shining on the hair on my hand. Literally. I was amazed.
Anyways, Yoshi, what's your lucid dream count per week?

----------


## KingYoshi

Well, I had 22 Lucid Dreams last month and I tend to hover in the 20-26 per month range. So, around 5 or 6 Lucid Dreams a week. Yeah, the vivid ones are absolutely stunning at times.

----------


## Spyguy

Read this the day before yesterday, tried doing it all day yesterday. Except for a few moments, it worked quite well  :smiley:  Last night, I didn't become lucid, but i did realise that some things were odd. This technique is really something else, showing results after just 1 day of practice! I'll report back when i make more progress (tomorrow morning i hope)  :smiley:

----------


## deltz

I also have to say that I'm starting to realise things are quite odd in dreams, no lucids yet though  ::D:

----------


## KingYoshi

Awesome! Glad to hear you two are already making some progress. Good luck to you both and I look forward to hearing from you again.  ::D: ! Just keep working on it and those weird instances will help you become lucid!

----------


## starburst

Thank you so much for making this tutorial! I'm now very determined to try ADA and I hope it leads to success. Thanks again!  ::D:

----------


## mooseantlers

If you are comfy in the current position is the position change nescasary to the technique?

----------


## KingYoshi

> Thank you so much for making this tutorial! I'm now very determined to try ADA and I hope it leads to success. Thanks again!



No problem at all and I wish you the best of luck  :smiley: !





> If you are comfy in the current position is the position change nescasary to the technique?



Ah, are you referring to my WILD technique? If so, it is all about comfort. If you feel comfortable in the first position, you don't need to position change if you don't want to. The position change's primary function is getting your body in a comfortable position and giving the dreamer a fresh start if they become become frustrated with lack of progress. Feel free to stay in one position if you are nice and comfortable.

----------


## allensig3654

Had an instant lucid this morning and another where I just knew it was a dream,but did not do a rc. I am realizing more things in the dream. I have been practicing awareness for a while now, but have recently been giving it everything I have.

EDIT: my gf has been doing this with me and she had a ld last night as well

----------


## KingYoshi

Very nice! That is cool your girl is doing this with you. You can kind of motivate each other to keep up the awareness. Congrats on your success thus far!

----------


## kidjordan

I'm going to try this. However, I know it's not really possible to keep everything in your mind at once. The brain can only process so much information.
I could focus all my attention on basic awareness of all 5 of my sense. Or I could focus all my attention on simply visuals or simply sound. I think the key is not to become distracted and to try to stop yourself from zoning out. Does that sound right?

----------


## KingYoshi

Ah, you would surprised just how much your brain can process at once. Basically, you want to eventually get to where you are processing all five senses at once. You can always start with visuals and sound and slowly work the other senses into the routine. It may feel forced and awkward at first, but with time and practice you will have to think less and less about it.

Yeah, the idea is to keep yourself from zoning out, going on auto-pilot, taking things for granted, etc. Just take moments to observe your surroundings and truly get a feel for waking life. Observe what it is really like to be awake.

----------


## AscendedSleeper

I have been using a version of this technique for the past 4 or 5 days now. It seems to be working really well. Before I was on a dry spell of sorts (for me at least), and was having 1 or maybe 2 lucid dreams a week. I have been lucid in at least one dream for the past three days, and last night I remember getting lucid three times. Thanks a lot for the tutorial. This is exactly what I was looking for a while ago, and this tutorial answered my questions about awareness far more thoroughly than other threads.

----------


## KingYoshi

Nice, those are some impressive Lucid Dream numbers! Keep up the good work and let us know if your success continues  ::D: .

----------


## Ketsuyume

I love this! I was also going to ask a question about weed. Like you guys, I believe my awareness is enhanced when I'm high... unless I smoke from sun up to sun down... then things start to get hazy by late day. (I try not to smoke till 4:20 on any given day.)

I worry sometimes that smoking might limit my progression in my dreams, but it seems, Yoshi, this isn't the case for you. What do you find more difficult to accomplish when you're high, Yoshi?

----------


## KingYoshi

Well, I'm often the one smoking from sun up to sun down  :tongue2: . I've smoked ever since I first learned to Lucid Dream and it has never really caused any problems with my dreaming. I was high when I learned to Lucid Dream. I even smoke during WBTB attempts. I would say the hardest thing to accomplish at first was recall. As long as I keep my recall built up, weed doesn't seem to effect it anymore. If I stopped journaling for a week or so, my recall would likely start to suffer.

----------


## willeex

I've been trying WILD for the past 3 days, and it kind of teared me out.
So I decided to stop trying WILD and start with DILD.

I don't know but since I started trying LD'ing my ADA has increased enormously! Even before I read this guide?!

I was like so aware this morning it was so fucking creepy?! It feelt like I was tripping balls, seriously.
Even my friends couldn't recognize me.
I saw things so different I was almost 90% sure it was a dream. (Did some RC, turned out it wasn't a dream)
But now at night I feel not aware at all  :Sad:  I'll try to be more aware and I'll prolly soon exp my first LD.


Thanks for the guide Yosh, it's excellent.

----------


## LucidPower

great guide. It's amazing how powerful something as simple as awareness can be when people are attempting the DILD method. I think too many people get bogged down with the idea of doing random RCs. Keep up the good work.

----------


## SoulClaw

would this be good to do while doing WBTB? has any one tried this?

----------


## KingYoshi

> I've been trying WILD for the past 3 days, and it kind of teared me out.
> So I decided to stop trying WILD and start with DILD.
> 
> I don't know but since I started trying lucid dreaming my ADA has increased enormously! Even before I read this guide?!
> 
> I was like so aware this morning it was so fucking creepy?! It feelt like I was tripping balls, seriously.
> Even my friends couldn't recognize me.
> I saw things so different I was almost 90% sure it was a dream. (Did some RC, turned out it wasn't a dream)
> But now at night I feel not aware at all  I'll try to be more aware and I'll prolly soon exp my first LD.
> ...



No problem and just keep working at it. That first lucid dream will come soon enough. Good luck to you, and be sure to keep me updated  ::D: .





> great guide. It's amazing how powerful something as simple as awareness can be when people are attempting the DILD method. I think too many people get bogged down with the idea of doing random RCs. Keep up the good work.



I agree wholeheartedly. I kept getting questions/pms about RCs/awareness and realized that the majority of people were getting the wrong idea about the whole DILD process. 





> would this be good to do while doing WBTB? has any one tried this?



Absolutely! Wake up practice some ADA and then return to sleep. Sounds like an excellent idea to me  ::D: .

----------


## Ketsuyume

It seems weed can bring a lot of pros with a few minor cons you can work to overcome. And yeah... I TRY to wait till 4:20... often I cave. xD

I got deep into meditation and rediscovering dreams through marijuana and how it enhanced my awareness as well. I like to think we have the plant for a reason.

----------


## zebrah

This is possibly the best thread I have ever read. 

My lord and savior KingYoshi, you are a gentleman and a scholar.

----------


## KingYoshi

> It seems weed can bring a lot of pros with a few minor cons you can work to overcome. And yeah... I TRY to wait till 4:20... often I cave. xD
> 
> I got deep into meditation and rediscovering dreams through marijuana and how it enhanced my awareness as well.* I like to think we have the plant for a reason*.



My thoughts exactly, Ketsuyume  ::D: !





> This is possibly the best thread I have ever read. 
> 
> My lord and savior KingYoshi, you are a gentleman and a scholar.



Gratitude my good friend! Indeed, I am all of those things listed  :wink2: !

----------


## Spyguy

I've been practicing for the past few days, not much succes. However, after taking a shower just now, I was suddenly able to become a whole lot more aware. I'm using that high-level awareness right now. It's awesome  ::D:  I'll post the results here when they come.

----------


## zombiemushrooms

well, this method has given me my first lucid that i could actually carry out and stabilize, so thanks very much for that. but my question is about weed/dream recall.

i smoke pretty much all day every day, but when i go to sleep high, i wake up and every single time, no matter how hard i try, my mind is a blank slate. i have no real recollection of my dreams besides tiny pieces that aren't really anything more than knowledge that i dreamt something. 

to avoid this, i've been doing WBTB every day so that i lose my high by the time i wake up and can go back to sleep and actually be able to try getting lucid. 

finally, this morning, i had an extremely vivid lucid and it all worked out well. my recall was fine, but the problem is my dream journal. i still want/need to improve my dream recall because i know it'll help if i do, but i can't ever get to sleep at night if i don't smoke...so do you see my dilemma?

should i keep trying to do my "lose my high by WBTB time" method, or is there a way you can suggest that will help me get around forgetting my dreams when i'm high?

and thanks again, both of your guides have been extremely helpful.

----------


## rynkrt3

> well, this method has given me my first lucid that i could actually carry out and stabilize, so thanks very much for that. but my question is about weed/dream recall.
> 
> i smoke pretty much all day every day, but when i go to sleep high, i wake up and every single time, no matter how hard i try, my mind is a blank slate. i have no real recollection of my dreams besides tiny pieces that aren't really anything more than knowledge that i dreamt something. 
> 
> to avoid this, i've been doing WBTB every day so that i lose my high by the time i wake up and can go back to sleep and actually be able to try getting lucid. 
> 
> finally, this morning, i had an extremely vivid lucid and it all worked out well. my recall was fine, but the problem is my dream journal. i still want/need to improve my dream recall because i know it'll help if i do, but i can't ever get to sleep at night if i don't smoke...so do you see my dilemma?
> 
> should i keep trying to do my "lose my high by WBTB time" method, or is there a way you can suggest that will help me get around forgetting my dreams when i'm high?
> ...



If I were you I would keep doing the WBTB to lose your high.  For me, weed also kills.. no not even kills, it assassinates my recall, but only if I go to bed high.  For people such as yoshi, they apparently don't have this problem  :tongue2:

----------


## zombiemushrooms

it seems to me like any night i remember dreams, it's only if i've gotten up and then went back to sleep. i quickly made the connection that since i'm high almost every night when going to sleep, that's probably the main factor that's affecting my recall.

----------


## kidjordan

> Ah, you would surprised just how much your brain can process at once. Basically, you want to eventually get to where you are processing all five senses at once. You can always start with visuals and sound and slowly work the other senses into the routine. It may feel forced and awkward at first, but with time and practice you will have to think less and less about it.
> 
> Yeah, the idea is to keep yourself from zoning out, going on auto-pilot, taking things for granted, etc. Just take moments to observe your surroundings and truly get a feel for waking life. Observe what it is really like to be awake.



I feel like I can keep a very basic awareness of all 5 senses IF I am able to keep my mind quiet (which is quite hard for me). But I feel that no matter what, I will always be sacrificing awareness of one sense to be more aware of another. 

In essence, there is only so much awareness to go around. I can increase the total amount of awareness I have to distribute to my 5 senses by quieting my mind and meditating, but even then, I sacrifice some of my visual awareness when I focus on smell. Or I lose a little awareness of one conversation going on in the lunchroom when I listen to another.

So, based on that I think the goal of this method (which is similar to many other methods) is to increase total awareness by quieting the mind rather than allocating it to any particular ratio of the senses (EX:50% sight, 30% hearing, 19% touch 1 % smell and taste). 

Then again, I haven't really put a whole lot of effort into this method yet. I justify it to myself by saying I'm busy, but really I'm probably just a bit too lazy.

----------


## Krake

For the past few days, I tried (all) day awareness in different situations, several times a day. It's rather easy to focus on the sounds that surround me, the way my clothes feel on my body, the blood running through my veins and how it feels to type all at the same time.
But I also resolved to try and be aware on all of my way from my home to the federal state's library. Problem is, that way involves city streets with lots of traffic, walking past a shopping mall, two busy stations, being in a train full of strangers and walking down a shopping street. And whilst I can focus on a few things at the same time, I can't even imagine how not to fail when trying to focus on 20 people's blabber, the wind on my skin and in my hair, the clothes on my body, the blood in my veins, the sun on my skin, the sounds of traffic, wind and footsteps of dozens of strangers and so on at the same time.
I doubt anyone could be aware of and focus on all of those things at the same time. So what should my priorities be?

Or ...





> ... is it supposed to be all at the same time (which would be mind fuck.)

----------


## KingYoshi

> I've been practicing for the past few days, not much succes. However, after taking a shower just now, I was suddenly able to become a whole lot more aware. I'm using that high-level awareness right now. It's awesome  I'll post the results here when they come.



Yeah, that heightened sense of awareness really opens your mind to all the things that we take for granted on a daily basis. It makes you feel like you have been half asleep even when you are awake :p. be sure to post your results. Good luck!





> well, this method has given me my first lucid that i could actually carry out and stabilize, so thanks very much for that. but my question is about weed/dream recall.
> 
> i smoke pretty much all day every day, but when i go to sleep high, i wake up and every single time, no matter how hard i try, my mind is a blank slate. i have no real recollection of my dreams besides tiny pieces that aren't really anything more than knowledge that i dreamt something. 
> 
> to avoid this, i've been doing WBTB every day so that i lose my high by the time i wake up and can go back to sleep and actually be able to try getting lucid. 
> 
> finally, this morning, i had an extremely vivid lucid and it all worked out well. my recall was fine, but the problem is my dream journal. i still want/need to improve my dream recall because i know it'll help if i do, but i can't ever get to sleep at night if i don't smoke...so do you see my dilemma?
> 
> should i keep trying to do my "lose my high by WBTB time" method, or is there a way you can suggest that will help me get around forgetting my dreams when i'm high?
> ...







> it seems to me like any night i remember dreams, it's only if i've gotten up and then went back to sleep. i quickly made the connection that since i'm high almost every night when going to sleep, that's probably the main factor that's affecting my recall.



Like you, I am high all day every day. I built up my recall with WBTB. Keep paper and a pencil at your bedside. Write down everything immediately upon waking up. Try to remember the dream in reverse order. Think to the last thing you remember after waking and trace your steps back. Even if you can't remember anything, write down, "Couldn't remember any dreams." That way you will train your brain to the idea of your dream journal. This can help your subconscious make a note to remember the dream even if you aren't lucid. Try to fall asleep knowing 100% in your mind that you will remember your dreams. You could also try a mantra at bed time, "I will remember my dreams. I will remember my dreams." or something similar. Hell, I even smoke during my WBTBs  :tongue2: . If you get it in your mind that weed will negatively affect your recall, then it will. Stay positive and expect to remember your dreams at all times. WBTB helps because you are waking up immediately after or toward the end of the dream. You can recall it/write it down then and it won't have been forgotten throughout the night. Hope this helped and if you have any further questions, don't hesitate to ask!

----------


## KingYoshi

> For the past few days, I tried (all) day awareness in different situations, several times a day. It's rather easy to focus on the sounds that surround me, the way my clothes feel on my body, the blood running through my veins and how it feels to type all at the same time.
> But I also resolved to try and be aware on all of my way from my home to the federal state's library. Problem is, that way involves city streets with lots of traffic, walking past a shopping mall, two busy stations, being in a train full of strangers and walking down a shopping street. And whilst I can focus on a few things at the same time, I can't even imagine how not to fail when trying to focus on 20 people's blabber, the wind on my skin and in my hair, the clothes on my body, the blood in my veins, the sun on my skin, the sounds of traffic, wind and footsteps of dozens of strangers and so on at the same time.
> I doubt anyone could be aware of and focus on all of those things at the same time. So what should my priorities be?
> 
> Or ...



Ah, well see a lot of the problems you will have with ADA, is trying to over analyze things. That really isn't the point. You don't have to pick up all the words of everyone's individual blabber. You just listen to the sound as a whole. Hear everything that is going on around you, notice how the voices are different or things like that. If you are trying to overhear everyone, then that is definitely going to cause problems achieving the heightened awareness. As for your sight, see everything, but don't go looking for things to see. As you are walking along the street don't start panning around trying to see the entire environment, just notice everything in your normal line of vision. You can use your hearing and other senses to pick up on the events that are out of your sight. As for smell, most people have pretty good smell awareness anyway. It won't be hard to pick up on different smells as you walk along. Just keep the visual awareness in your line of sight and don't try to make extra difficulty by looking all around you the  whole time. Humans are very capable of performing ADA in a busy street, it just takes a bit of practice. Its like an awareness overload at first. Just take a deep breath, relax, and be aware. Hope that helped out a bit.

----------


## Krake

But if I don't notice anything in particular, but just the whole, isn't that just like more intense daywalking?

----------


## KingYoshi

Ok this is a bit hard to explain. The main things you will pick up on with crowd noise, are the different pitches and volumes. You will pick up on words here and there. If you waited at the end of a large crowd and stopped a "daywalker" they would have no clue how to describe what they heard when walking through the crowd except, a lot of talking. Someone practicing ADA would say, There were only a few female voices, one man seemed to be angry, another was likely speaking on the phone. A little kid was talking, someone sneezed, i heard some coughing as well, etc. You pick up on the different pitches and types of sound, but it isn't necessary to eaves drop on everyone. That would be impossible in a large crowd. You have to hear the words and acknowledge them, but you don't have to understand them or make sense of them. Does that make more sense now?

----------


## allensig3654

Its kind of like you have to be aware that you are hearing them. Most people will walk through a crowded hall and hear voices, but they wont be aware of what they are hearing. Kind of like you will be walking through a dream, but you wont be aware it is a dream.

----------


## Krake

Ok, this seems to make sense. Thank you  :smiley:

----------


## Ketsuyume

Yoshi, I love reading this thread and your thoughts on everything. Can you tell me... do you plan on going further than just dreams? (Or have you?) Astral projection, OBE's, that sort of thing. Why is all of this to such interest to you?

-K

----------


## KingYoshi

To be honest, I have never really had much desire to attempt OBEs or astral projection. I really just enjoy exploring my dreams and interacting with them. 

As for my interest, I suppose it is a mixture of things. 
- I've been playing video games since I was like 3 years old and lucid dreaming is like one giant, interactive sandbox game. 
- I have always loved to sleep, so I figured I might as well do some cool shit while I'm sleeping. 
- I suppose another reason is, I'm pretty good at it. 
- I remember how excited I was when I first joined Dream Views. I remember my first lucid and how much I just wanted to lucid dream every night. Lucid dreaming always came pretty easy for me and I figure I should give back to those who have trouble lucid dreaming. It only seems fair and good for karma. I'd like for everyone to experience how awesome lucid dreaming is. You never know when it may have a positive impact on someone's life. 
- I really like the community here and most everyone seems to like me pretty well. Dream Views has treated me well and I wish to return the favor and help the site grow. 
- All and all, I'm really just am fascinated by dreaming and lucid dreaming in general. 
- Dream Views and everything that goes along with it has become a very enjoyable hobby. It keeps me doing something productive and staying out of trouble.

There are likely a bunch more reasons, but there are a few  :tongue2: .

----------


## dragoon88

I can see why this is a good way to get lucid dreams, but there is one thing I keep thinking about.
Isn't our brain supposed to filter out much of the input from our senses so we don't go insane?
I think that if I was aware of everything around me, it would be like listening to a radio who get all the radio stations in at once.

I can imagine that being more aware of my surrounding can be good, but is there not a possibility that i can get too much?

----------


## KingYoshi

Hmm, I've never heard that before. ADA is a lot like meditation or mindfulness. Its raising your awareness to the things that most people take for granted on a daily basis. It certainly shouldn't cause you to lose your sanity. With that said, if you are practicing ADA and you feel it is driving you toward insanity, then I would suggest you stop. It seems overwhelming at first, but once you get used to it, it feels quite natural.

----------


## dragoon88

It it works for you and you don't go insane, that thats just great.  :smiley: 

But I'm surtain that I've heard somewhere that it's a reason for the brain filtering out things like it do. Going around and getting impressions everywhere at everytime seems exhausting to me. :p

----------


## MindGames

My version of this technique doesn't emphasize complete awareness. I do believe that, at least when beginning, it's a bit much to take in every single sensory detail at all times. And I'm not saying that it's not possible, but you have to work up to it. Also I'd like to make it a point that although is important to be sufficiently aware of the aspects of your environment, we shouldn't lose sight of the goal here. When using this technique you need to be in constant determination of whether or not your environment is a dream scenario. I tend to take the environment as a whole into account and passively determine whether I'm awake or dreaming. I'm always thinking in terms of, "Okay, this environment looks like a normal waking environment..." and I just keep my attention on what my environment as a whole looks like. If my environment changes, I quickly know if it's a dream environment since I'm taking the main characteristics into account.

----------


## rynkrt3

> My version of this technique doesn't emphasize complete awareness. I do believe that, at least when beginning, it's a bit much to take in every single sensory detail at all times. And I'm not saying that it's not possible, but you have to work up to it. Also I'd like to make it a point that although is important to be sufficiently aware of the aspects of your environment, we shouldn't lose sight of the goal here. When using this technique you need to be in constant determination of whether or not your environment is a dream scenario. I tend to take the environment as a whole into account and passively determine whether I'm awake or dreaming. I'm always thinking in terms of, "Okay, this environment looks like a normal waking environment..." and I just keep my attention on what my environment as a whole looks like. If my environment changes, I quickly know if it's a dream environment since I'm taking the main characteristics into account.



How long have you been using this technique?  And what kind of results are you seeing?

----------


## KingYoshi

> It it works for you and you don't go insane, that thats just great. 
> 
> But I'm surtain that I've heard somewhere that it's a reason for the brain filtering out things like it do. Going around and getting impressions everywhere at everytime seems exhausting to me. :p



I'm 100% certain that being completely aware of your surroundings will not drive you to insanity. A lot of misinformation goes around, especially about the human mind. It can definitely be a bit overwhelming at first, but over time, it becomes quite simple. Which is why for newbies, I recommend only doing a few sessions of ADA and work your way up.





> My version of this technique doesn't emphasize complete awareness. I do believe that, at least when beginning, it's a bit much to take in every single sensory detail at all times. And I'm not saying that it's not possible, but you have to work up to it. Also I'd like to make it a point that although is important to be sufficiently aware of the aspects of your environment, we shouldn't lose sight of the goal here. *When using this technique you need to be in constant determination of whether or not your environment is a dream scenario.* *I tend to take the environment as a whole into account and passively determine whether I'm awake or dreaming.* I'm always thinking in terms of, "Okay, this environment looks like a normal waking environment..." and I just keep my attention on what my environment as a whole looks like. If my environment changes, I quickly know if it's a dream environment since I'm taking the main characteristics into account.



Ah, but see this isn't entirely necessary. The waking state and dream state feel very different from one another once your awareness is built up. You will be able to know you are in a dream, simply because you are in a dream. You won't need to see anything obscure or notice something change or anything like that. In my DILDs I become lucid because it just doesn't feel like reality. Your environment can look exactly the same in a dream as waking life, but the feeling of being in a dream will always be present. The primary goal of the technique is to naturally learn to tell the difference between reality and the dream state. I do agree that it can be a bit overwhelming at first to take in every sensory detail. Which is why I suggest everyone practicing ADA to take their time with the technique. Just start out doing a few sessions a day and allow your mind to adjust to ADA.

----------


## Jay12341235

I would do this, but it feels like I would be devoting most of my waking life to lucid dreams in order to have them. That's not something I really want to do!

Do you feel like you're doing this? I would think it becomes more passive over time

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, it is much easier for me now. It doesn't bother with my waking life. I suggest you just practice ADA whenever you have some free time. You don't have to do it all day right off the bat. You could just pick out a few times throughout the day to practice it when you aren't doing anything. Just doing it every so often can help raise your overall awareness and give a boost to whatever other techniques you are using.

----------


## MindGames

> How long have you been using this technique?  And what kind of results are you seeing?



I have only been using it on and off for a couple weeks. I could use a few people to help develop the technique, since I'm a bit busy at the moment. So far I've had about 5 lucid dreams using the technique in the past, and only one of them recently.





> Ah, but see this isn't entirely necessary. The waking state and dream state feel very different from one another once your awareness is built up. You will be able to know you are in a dream, simply because you are in a dream. You won't need to see anything obscure or notice something change or anything like that. In my DILDs I become lucid because it just doesn't feel like reality. Your environment can look exactly the same in a dream as waking life, but the feeling of being in a dream will always be present. The primary goal of the technique is to naturally learn to tell the difference between reality and the dream state. I do agree that it can be a bit overwhelming at first to take in every sensory detail. Which is why I suggest everyone practicing ADA to take their time with the technique. Just start out doing a few sessions a day and allow your mind to adjust to ADA.



Yes, I agree that you generally get the feel that you're in a dream as soon as you become aware, thus immediately becoming lucid. Awareness is definitely the key driving factor behind this, and I concede that being aware of your general environment plays little role in becoming lucid via that mechanism.

What my technique focuses on in addition to having constant awareness is to, as I said, pay attention to your environment as a whole, and in doing so, you should become lucid every time you are in an unfamiliar dream environment. It depends on having a sufficient level of awareness, but not necessarily an extremely heightened level of awareness. This operates via a different mechanism, in that you don't only rely on the feel of your reality, but in addition, you also have the opportunity to become lucid via recognizing the unfamiliarity of your environment. It's hard to say whether razor-sharp sensory awareness is more conducive to becoming lucid than simply having _sufficient_ awareness while additionally remaining aware of your general environment, but I am curious which yields better results.

Since you are experienced with your version of the technique, I would love for you to try maintaining awareness of whether or not you are in an unfamiliar dream environment for a week or two and post your progress on my research thread (entitled "Becoming a Natural Lucid Dreamer") if you get the chance to. You're obviously the most experienced person in this regard, so I'm sure you could give some insight and speed up the research process.  :smiley:

----------


## KingYoshi

Ah, well with the way I practice awareness I am always aware of my environment as well. I'm afraid I wouldn't be much help to your experiment. My ADA comes quite naturally now and I am generally in a constant awareness of my senses as well as everything around me. Including my environments, I just normally don't bother with making a comparison to the dream world. The only problem I foresee in your experiment is, the dream environment can often mimic an actual environment to the tee. Though if you also practiced some awareness (which you seem to be), it would help aid in the process.

----------


## luke

How long should these sessions be for people who are starting off ADA?

----------


## Solarflare

.This is by far the best technique ever discovereD .I dont even have like more than 2 minute awareness per hour and i have Much more vivid dreamS  ::D: 

(i'll be typing like this in some posts i make)

----------


## Spyguy

Had a LD last night  ::D:  Started 7 days ago, and it's been 1 day + 1 evening since i first reached the 'heightened awareness'. Hope this gives u guys an idea how long the practice takes (not long  ::D: ).

----------


## KingYoshi

> How long should these sessions be for people who are starting off ADA?



For as long as you wish to practice. If you have some free time on your hands, go ahead and practice for a good bit. If you only have a few moments, just practice for a few moments. Just work toward getting used to ADA. If you are practicing and not getting the desired results, increase the amount of time you practice. There really isn't a set amount of time you need to practice.





> .This is by far the best technique ever discovereD .I dont even have like more than 2 minute awareness per hour and i have Much more vivid dreamS 
> 
> (i'll be typing like this in some posts i make)



Awesome! I'm glad it is helping you out  ::D: .





> Had a LD last night  Started 7 days ago, and it's been 1 day + 1 evening since i first reached the 'heightened awareness'. Hope this gives u guys an idea how long the practice takes (not long ).



Awesome! Congrats on your success! I'm glad its working out well for you  ::D: ! Keep us updated on your progress.

----------


## NrElAx

> Ah, but see this isn't entirely necessary. The waking state and dream state feel very different from one another once your awareness is built up. You will be able to know you are in a dream, simply because you are in a dream. You won't need to see anything obscure or notice something change or anything like that. In my DILDs I become lucid because it just doesn't feel like reality. Your environment can look exactly the same in a dream as waking life, but the feeling of being in a dream will always be present. The primary goal of the technique is to naturally learn to tell the difference between reality and the dream state. I do agree that it can be a bit overwhelming at first to take in every sensory detail. Which is why I suggest everyone practicing ADA to take their time with the technique. Just start out doing a few sessions a day and allow your mind to adjust to ADA.



You have a great way of describing things. I feel like this paragraph came out of a movie hahah.

----------


## KingYoshi

> You have a great way of describing things. *I feel like this paragraph came out of a movie* hahah.



Awesome  ::D: ! I have always wanted to write a movie script (just for fun). Plus, I watch a lot of movies, so maybe that is where it comes from  :tongue2: .

----------


## joshdamighty

I never knew what ADA was, or how it helps DILDing until now.  Man it makes sense to me now why I've achieved lucidity so many times before without reality checks so easily.  I've been doing ADA for 2 years without even knowing what it was!  I always do it when I am on my own in the world whether it's at a store, parking lot, my college, etc.  I started doing it out of self-defensive reasons (like I was paranoid all the time), but then later just enjoyed the little things of life.  In my dreams, I notice the dreams when majority of those little things are distorted or lacking.  Cool.  ::content:: 
Thank you for the impressive guide and bringing ADA to my attention.

----------


## Solarflare

O_O

thank you, I had an LD the moment my dream was ending for like 3 seconds! And since this is the only technique I practice, *THANK YOU!*

----------


## KingYoshi

> I never knew what ADA was, or how it helps DILDing until now.  Man it makes sense to me now why I've achieved lucidity so many times before without reality checks so easily.  I've been doing ADA for 2 years without even knowing what it was!  I always do it when I am on my own in the world whether it's at a store, parking lot, my college, etc.  I started doing it out of self-defensive reasons (like I was paranoid all the time), but then later just enjoyed the little things of life.  In my dreams, I notice the dreams when majority of those little things are distorted or lacking.  Cool. 
> Thank you for the impressive guide and bringing ADA to my attention.



No problem at all. Yeah, it really brings your attention to all of those little things in dreams that can tip you off.





> O_O
> 
> thank you, I had an LD the moment my dream was ending for like 3 seconds! And since this is the only technique I practice, *THANK YOU!*



 ::D: ! Thanks, but I only wrote out the technique. You are the one who did all the real work. Give yourself a nice pat on the back.

----------


## Solarflare

*pats myself on the back for a job well done*  :Cheeky:

----------


## Krake

> O_O
> 
> thank you, I had an LD the moment my dream was ending for like 3 seconds! And since this is the only technique I practice, *THANK YOU!*



Congrats, I'm happy for you  :smiley: 

And you should change some number in your signature now, I think  :wink2:

----------


## Solarflare

i did  ::D: 

4 to 5

----------


## Krake

Ah, alright  ::D: 

I would've thought this might count as an actual lucid dream. I mean, you really were lucid. It just didn't last very long.

----------


## sandman95

My first lucid experience happened because i was swiming with this girl and realised i didn't need to hold my breath. I was able to lead it they way i wanted and didn't know what it was till recently.

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah Sandman, breathing underwater feels so cool in a dream.

----------


## zombiemushrooms

hey Yoshi, i've been able to remember my dreams pretty much every night since i last posted, so thanks for that, haha. but i have another question...how often do you think i'll be able to get lucid? my dreams have been pretty clear and i've been writing them down and so on, but having a lucid dream made me extremely curious about when i'd be able to have another. so do you have any words of wisdom?

----------


## KingYoshi

Always remember to stay confident. Try to fall asleep knowing 100% that you are going to have a lucid dream. Expect to succeed and don't get discouraged by failure. Just look forward to your next opportunity. Confidence goes a long, long way when it comes to lucid dreaming. Carry yourself as if you are a pro lucid dreamer and it very well may give you that extra boost to achieve lucidity once again.

----------


## Spyguy

So, I found a lil problem during my ADA-practice:

When I'm at school, I really need to focus on the lesson. I'm certain that it's possible to keep practicing while focussing on (for example) Maths, but I've been having a lil trouble with keeping up the awareness while being in class. Any tips?

----------


## jmanjohn

Nice guide. I've tried being more aware, but taking time to try and be aware sounds like an interesting idea. I'll start trying today. Thanks yoshi! ur the king  :Shades wink:

----------


## KingYoshi

> So, I found a lil problem during my ADA-practice:
> 
> When I'm at school, I really need to focus on the lesson. I'm certain that it's possible to keep practicing while focussing on (for example) Maths, but I've been having a lil trouble with keeping up the awareness while being in class. Any tips?



Yeah, the idea is that once you get your awareness built up, you will be able to do anything while still keeping your heightened awareness. Really, just keep practicing and trying to get used to ADA. Remember, your schooling should always take priority. If you are having trouble keeping up with the lecture, I suggest you wait until after class to pick up your ADA training. Maybe you could just try a couple senses during the lecture, instead of all 5. 





> Nice guide. I've tried being more aware, but taking time to try and be aware sounds like an interesting idea. I'll start trying today. Thanks yoshi! ur the king



 ::D: ! Good luck and keep us updated on your progress. If you ever have any questions, just fire away!

----------


## sandman95

Wow started today. I can take in information extremely fast. Feels like a head rush lol.

----------


## KingYoshi

Lol, thats awesome. Like getting a little buzz while you practicing to lucid dream  :tongue2: . Good luck to you!

----------


## sandman95

Thank you. I was surprised at how many things we ignore. I started doing it in classes and saw a lot of things i didn't before. O and could you reply to my one post, _so close_ please, just a question i had.

----------


## KingYoshi

Sure thing, I'll check it out. Yeah, it really is crazy how many simple things get ignored on a daily basis.

----------


## Marsupilama

Love the tutorial, I'll definitely try this!

----------


## allensig3654

I have been actively doing this for two weeks now. You can see in my dream journal how my dreams are so much more vivid and long compared to what they used to be.

----------


## hashmash89

Awesome tutorial Yoshi. Also a great way to stay in the moment all day. I try to rest as awareness as much as possible so hopefully it will start to apply to my lucid dreaming as well.

----------


## Solarflare

Something else i am starting to add to this is narrating what i am doing in my head. It helps me not forget to keep awareness.

----------


## MindGames

> Something else i am starting to add to this is narrating what i am doing in my head. It helps me not forget to keep awareness.



Lol, that's funny as hell to do out loud.

"As I sat here eating my bowl of cereal, I wondered..."

----------


## NrElAx

> Lol, that's funny as hell to do out loud.
> 
> "As I sat here eating my bowl of cereal, I wondered..."



lol, you'd have a lot of people looking at you thinking your crazy.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Better be careful what you narrate. If anybody has seen the family guy where peter narrates his life, it gets him a fist to the face.  ::lol::  Anyway...

@KingYoshi: I've been trying ADA for a little over a week now. I do find it difficult to keep up for long or on a regular basis, but i suppose that is normal just starting off. At the least, i have not gone a day without trying it for at least one session. I've found that it is definitely hard to keep up when you're physically and/or mentally exhausted, but i suppose that is a given. I'm wondering how you handle ADA when you are doing something completely boring and tedious. It seems that when i'm in that situation; there is no change in the environment. So there is no new sensory input. When everything is so static and unchanging, it is very difficult to keep doing ADA. For example, at my sucky internship, i was putting postage stamps on envelopes for 2 or 3 hours. Nothing new was happening and i was on the verge of passing out from boredom. I found it was very easy to fall into auto-pilot. Do you have any suggestions for keeping up ADA in those types of situations.

----------


## SuperSah

Wait, so this can really induce lucid dreams?

I'm sold. I'll perform ADA along with RC's every hour.

----------


## telittleone

Wow. Last night, I decided to try lucid dreaming again. I read your thread, and tried your technique for what felt like less than a minute, then I went to bed like 5 minutes later. 

I tried going into an LD through sleep paralysis, but I ended up just falling asleep. I don't know exactly what triggered it, but I was having a pretty vivid dream and it began to slip away. My body started feeling all tingly (this was either SP, or the fact that I had fallen asleep on my arms, and they were both asleep when I woke up). For some reason, I started playing the violin, and everything started becoming clearer. I was so excited, I started spinning for no reason (but it helped stabilize the dream), and I also touched the wall, and the tingling sensation started fading and then completely went away. 

Anyways, I had the most vivid and longest lucid dream I've had ever (even though I've only had like 3), so this is very exciting for me, and I guess it's thanks to you. 
And I guess I might have accidentally developed my own technique for LDing. 

I also had a false awakening. I was trying to switch dreams, and I started losing it, and I was walking around in my room with my eyes closed (I figured I was sleep walking), but I was still dreaming, and I had another LD.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Better be careful what you narrate. If anybody has seen the family guy where peter narrates his life, it gets him a fist to the face.  Anyway...
> 
> @KingYoshi: I've been trying ADA for a little over a week now. I do find it difficult to keep up for long or on a regular basis, but i suppose that is normal just starting off. At the least, i have not gone a day without trying it for at least one session. I've found that it is definitely hard to keep up when you're physically and/or mentally exhausted, but i suppose that is a given. I'm wondering how you handle ADA when you are doing something completely boring and tedious. It seems that when i'm in that situation; there is no change in the environment. So there is no new sensory input. When everything is so static and unchanging, it is very difficult to keep doing ADA. For example, at my sucky internship, i was putting postage stamps on envelopes for 2 or 3 hours. Nothing new was happening and i was on the verge of passing out from boredom. I found it was very easy to fall into auto-pilot. Do you have any suggestions for keeping up ADA in those types of situations.



Yeah, monotonous tasks like this can definitely cause you to slip into auto-pilot mode. I would suggest mixing it up somehow. Maybe perform some strange hand motion every now and then as you are placing the stamps or before you place the stamps. Just do some different motions on purpose to break up that monotony. Imagine you are at the stamp placing championships and you have to see how many perfect placements you can make in a row. Pretend there is a large crowd watching and cheering you on. If you find yourself getting bored, use that imagination. Practice ADA in the imagination scenario as well. As you imagine the crowd cheering you on or whatever scenario you can come up with, practice your real life ADA. Sounds silly, but it will also help pass the time and make a boring task more interesting. The more you use your imagination during waking life, the more you will use it in the dream state as well.





> Wait, so this can really induce lucid dreams?
> 
> I'm sold. I'll perform ADA along with RC's every hour.



Oh yeah, it can definitely induce lucid dreams. Good luck to you and keep us updated on your progress. Posting successes and failure will not only allow us to help you out, but it also may help out someone else reading the thread. 





> Wow. Last night, I decided to try lucid dreaming again. I read your thread, and tried your technique for what felt like less than a minute, then I went to bed like 5 minutes later. 
> 
> I tried going into an LD through sleep paralysis, but I ended up just falling asleep. I don't know exactly what triggered it, but I was having a pretty vivid dream and it began to slip away. My body started feeling all tingly (this was either SP, or the fact that I had fallen asleep on my arms, and they were both asleep when I woke up). For some reason, I started playing the violin, and everything started becoming clearer. I was so excited, I started spinning for no reason (but it helped stabilize the dream), and I also touched the wall, and the tingling sensation started fading and then completely went away. 
> 
> Anyways, I had the most vivid and longest lucid dream I've had ever (even though I've only had like 3), so this is very exciting for me, and I guess it's thanks to you. 
> And I guess I might have accidentally developed my own technique for LDing. 
> 
> I also had a false awakening. I was trying to switch dreams, and I started losing it, and I was walking around in my room with my eyes closed (I figured I was sleep walking), but I was still dreaming, and I had another LD.



Awesome! Congrats on your success and keep up the good work.

----------


## SuperSah

Thanks for the support, KingYoshi. I'm relatively new to all this, so i'm experimenting. 

What i'm doing is every hour is exploring my room, listening to everything, smelling and feeling things for textures. I am also taking more notice to my own movements and stuff. Am I doing this right?

----------


## Krake

^ Yes, that sounds very good.

I think lucid dreamers are a weird lot. Just imagine all the things they do during their daily routine that are fantastically weird to those who are too ignorant for paying more attention to their own dream world  :tongue2:

----------


## SuperSah

Thanks Krakw.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> Yeah, monotonous tasks like this can definitely cause you to slip into auto-pilot mode. I would suggest mixing it up somehow. Maybe perform some strange hand motion every now and then as you are placing the stamps or before you place the stamps. Just do some different motions on purpose to break up that monotony. Imagine you are at the stamp placing championships and you have to see how many perfect placements you can make in a row. Pretend there is a large crowd watching and cheering you on. If you find yourself getting bored, use that imagination. Practice ADA in the imagination scenario as well. As you imagine the crowd cheering you on or whatever scenario you can come up with, practice your real life ADA. Sounds silly, but it will also help pass the time and make a boring task more interesting. The more you use your imagination during waking life, the more you will use it in the dream state as well.



Thanks alot! For whatever reason I felt like using too much imagination while practicing ADA would cause it to be less effective, but i suppose there is no reason why it should. I just have to be careful not to get lost in my thoughts and become distracted from my work and ADA. I'll look for that balance that works best. I'm glad you're so helpful to all of us new ADA'ers.  ::D:

----------


## jmanjohn

I posted several days ago that i would try this and wow. I've had 2 lucids within a week after coming off a long dry spell. I got to say that this dramatically has increased my lucids this first week. I'll try being aware more and hopefully get my  lucids up even more.

----------


## SuperSah

So. Last night did not get me my first Lucid. But will keep trying. ADA ;D

----------


## KingYoshi

> Thanks for the support, KingYoshi. I'm relatively new to all this, so i'm experimenting. 
> 
> What i'm doing is every hour is exploring my room, listening to everything, smelling and feeling things for textures. I am also taking more notice to my own movements and stuff. Am I doing this right?



Yeah, it sounds like you are getting along rather nicely. Just keep at it and work towards achieving that ultimate awareness.





> ^ Yes, that sounds very good.
> 
> I think lucid dreamers are a weird lot. Just imagine all the things they do during their daily routine that are fantastically weird to those who are too ignorant for paying more attention to their own dream world



Yeah, the majority of us aren't what you would call "normal." Fuck it...I am proud to be different. We get to have all the fun  :tongue2: 





> Thanks alot! For whatever reason I felt like using too much imagination while practicing ADA would cause it to be less effective, but i suppose there is no reason why it should. I just have to be careful not to get lost in my thoughts and become distracted from my work and ADA. I'll look for that balance that works best. I'm glad you're so helpful to all of us new ADA'ers.



I am always glad to help in any way I can. Good luck to you and let me know how everything goes  ::D: !





> I posted several days ago that i would try this and wow. I've had 2 lucids within a week after coming off a long dry spell. I got to say that this dramatically has increased my lucids this first week. I'll try being aware more and hopefully get my  lucids up even more.



Awesome! I am glad it is working out well for you! Keep me updated on your progress and I'm sure there will be many more lucids to come.





> So. Last night did not get me my first Lucid. But will keep trying. ADA ;D



Yeah, just keep at it. I'm sure you will get that lucid soon enough. Good luck to you!

----------


## anderj101

I've been working at this since I saw this thread a couple of weeks ago and can finally report a bit of success. I do it in bursts throughout my work day when it is convenient, ie: after sending an email, hanging up the phone, or whenever I happen to think about it. As a few have mentioned, it was quite distracting for me to increase awareness at first, but it became much more natural over time. I'm thinking of placing a couple of sticky notes around with ADA on them to help remind me.

I've noticed that moments in my dreams become quite more vivid lately, however I am having a terrible dry spell for recall. Hopefully, soon, it will lead to more lucids.

Thank you for the excellent tutorial.

----------


## Ayanizz

This method has finally rewarded me with a lucid! ::D:  Sadly enough just before I had to get up, but a lucid none the less. There was something about the air just not smelling like "normal" air, which kicked it in for me...
On a different note, this was my first DILD, and I must say, they have a really different feel to them than WILDs, and much easier to keep stable too :smiley:

----------


## KingYoshi

> I've been working at this since I saw this thread a couple of weeks ago and can finally report a bit of success. I do it in bursts throughout my work day when it is convenient, ie: after sending an email, hanging up the phone, or whenever I happen to think about it. As a few have mentioned, it was quite distracting for me to increase awareness at first, but it became much more natural over time. I'm thinking of placing a couple of sticky notes around with ADA on them to help remind me.
> 
> I've noticed that moments in my dreams become quite more vivid lately, however I am having a terrible dry spell for recall. Hopefully, soon, it will lead to more lucids.
> 
> Thank you for the excellent tutorial.



Awesome man, glad it is showing some results. Just keep working at it and hopefully it will lead you to some lucidity. I like the sticky notes idea as well. Just keep powering through that dry spell, and it will be over soon enough. Good luck!





> This method has finally rewarded me with a lucid! Sadly enough just before I had to get up, but a lucid none the less. There was something about the air just not smelling like "normal" air, which kicked it in for me...
> On a different note, this was my first DILD, and I must say, they have a really different feel to them than WILDs, and much easier to keep stable too



Congrats on your success! You got lucid with awareness of the smell sense as well...impressive. Keep the good work and I'm sure there will be many more to come  ::D: !

----------


## anderj101

> Awesome man, glad it is showing some results. Just keep working at it and hopefully it will lead you to some lucidity. I like the sticky notes idea as well. Just keep powering through that dry spell, and it will be over soon enough. Good luck!



The sticky notes are a big help. I also put one on the fridge at home and one on the IT rack at the office.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Finally success! Although it was short, i had an ld this morning. I got into too big of a rush and forgot the basics, like stabilizing the dream before i rush into trying to do anything. Anyway, i finally put an end to a month long dry spell. My ADA is improving a little bit everyday. It has also helped my dream recall dry spell as well. I imagine that my dream recall and ld rate will improve as my ADA improves. Thanks KingYoshi!  ::D:

----------


## KingYoshi

> Finally success! Although it was short, i had an ld this morning. I got into too big of a rush and forgot the basics, like stabilizing the dream before i rush into trying to do anything. Anyway, i finally put an end to a month long dry spell. My ADA is improving a little bit everyday. It has also helped my dream recall dry spell as well. I imagine that my dream recall and ld rate will improve as my ADA improves. Thanks KingYoshi!



Yeah, just keep working on ADA and everything dream related will improve around it. Congrats on your success! Always glad to help out  ::D: . I don't know if I have ever told you this before, but Grimmjow is fucking awesome! Probably my favorite villain in Bleach.





> The sticky notes are a big help. I also put one on the fridge at home and one on the IT rack at the office.



Nice! Yet another use for sticky notes. Those little bastards are crazy useful.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> I don't know if I have ever told you this before, but Grimmjow is fucking awesome! Probably my favorite villain in Bleach.



Yeah, i'm a major Bleach fan. Grimmjow has got to be one of my favorite villains too. Although, the second release form of Ulquiorra was friggin' awesome too! I would love to try using a nuke arrow in an ld!  ::D:

----------


## topten35

Very good thread, i've had two lucid dreams this week using this method, i've been applying what was in this thread and it really worked, mainly on days that i actually have practiced this, thank you very much for this information, i'm sure this has helped people lucid dream.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Yeah, i'm a major Bleach fan. Grimmjow has got to be one of my favorite villains too. Although, the second release form of Ulquiorra was friggin' awesome too! I would love to try using a nuke arrow in an ld!



That would be sick  ::D: !





> Very good thread, i've had two lucid dreams this week using this method, i've been applying what was in this thread and it really worked, mainly on days that i actually have practiced this, thank you very much for this information, i'm sure this has helped people lucid dream.



Awesome! Glad this is working out well for you. Keep up the good work and keep us updated!

----------


## TeaSea

I'm trying, I really am! I just can't sustain a long period of awareness. I get distracted...? Not sure what it is, but I seem unable to be aware for very long. I find that I keep thinking - about people or events or something, something not relevant to my awareness. Flipping brain, getting in my way. It always holds me back.

I will master this  ::D:

----------


## mikeac

This guide is the most excellent one I've read since Puffin's DILD guide came out a long time ago.  Thank you so much, I'm finally going to restart lucid dreaming at my fullest.

----------


## KingYoshi

> I'm trying, I really am! I just can't sustain a long period of awareness. I get distracted...? Not sure what it is, but I seem unable to be aware for very long. I find that I keep thinking - about people or events or something, something not relevant to my awareness. Flipping brain, getting in my way. It always holds me back.
> 
> I will master this



Ah, that is quite alright. It takes a bit of practice to get used to it. The mind is a powerful tool, but unfortunately, it is very easily distracted  :tongue2: . Just keep practicing, even a little bit of heightened awareness can improve your chances for becoming lucid.





> This guide is the most excellent one I've read since Puffin's DILD guide came out a long time ago.  Thank you so much, I'm finally going to restart lucid dreaming at my fullest.



Yeah, Puffin's Guide is excellent. Thanks for the compliments and good luck to you!

----------


## faxman

Thank you very much for your advice KingYoshi. 

ADA is not only good for LDs but also for exercising and developing memory and logic for everyday situations, which is always useful for all of us  :smiley:

----------


## KingYoshi

> Thank you very much for your advice KingYoshi. 
> 
> ADA is not only good for LDs but also for exercising and developing memory and logic for everyday situations, which is always useful for all of us



I agree with you 100%  ::D: ! I'm always glad to help out.

----------


## rkenning

im sold, im gunna try this out for while and see how it goes

----------


## KingYoshi

Nice! Let us know how it goes  ::D: ...

----------


## Joooh92

I'll give it a try, starting tomorrow  :tongue2:  I haven't been practicing LDing for a while due to lack of time and motivation, but reading this thread made me wanna start again. Thanks!  :smiley:

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, the good thing about ADA, is it can be practiced anywhere at any time. I'm glad it was able to feed your motivation and good luck to you. be sure to keep us updated on your progress  ::D: !

----------


## Ctharlhie

Apart from the obvious benefit to Lucid Dreaming, ADA is _increasing my appreciation of reality_. I've always been observant, always appreciated nature, but ADA makes me notice things in real life, I've never bothered to look for. If it ends up helping me regularly LD then that would be great too. xD

----------


## Singularity125

Ah, TeaSea, the changing color in your avatar keeps catching my peripheral vision off-guard and draws my attention over there! But, I guess it's supposed to, eh? A reality check of sorts? It's the sort of thing I might not have noticed originally, but since the thread's all about awareness it's impossible to ignore!  ::D: 

ADA, huh... it's an idea I've heard in several places, by several names, and has always seemed like the "right" way to go about things. Then again, I'm positively oblivious to the things around me sometimes, so I feel like it's a good thing to work on. It's scary the things I'm able to block out sometime. xD

----------


## TeaSea

> Ah, TeaSea, the changing color in your avatar keeps catching my peripheral vision off-guard and draws my attention over there! But, I guess it's supposed to, eh? A reality check of sorts? It's the sort of thing I might not have noticed originally, but since the thread's all about awareness it's impossible to ignore!



Sorry, it was supposed to be subtle  ::D:

----------


## Singularity125

Haha, hey, keep it how you want. I kinda like it, and it seemed relevant to the whole awareness thing  :wink2:

----------


## Spyguy

It's been a while since my last post on this thread, but here's the progress:

- More vivid dreams
- Dream recall getting better again
- More vivid waking life ( more detailed, rich, colourful, etc. )
- 2 lucids ( short, but they helped me figure out what i've been doing wrong while stabilizing)

Apart from that, there's a theory I came up with. This is prticularly interesting for students.
When i study, i've always been able to temporarily kind of 'strenghten my eyes'. That eye technique allows me to memorize what i read perfectly in a short time. ADA felt a little like it. Actually, it became easier to do since i started practicing ADA. If u turn that around, you might be able to learn this 'eye technique' by practicing ADA. Conclusion:

ADA might actually make you better at studying and memorizing. 

I'm not sure if it works, but i hope it does and helps you out, even if only a little. I think everyone has good use for memorizing stuff one way or another.

----------


## DreamState66

Mixing believing that you are dreaming with ADA seemed to greatly increase amount of details in a dream...

----------


## rkenning

i still cant get around to remembering to be aware

----------


## Ctharlhie

I found it very easy the first two days and am finding it increasingly difficult.

----------


## KingYoshi

> i still cant get around to remembering to be aware



Yeah, it really takes some getting used to at first. make sure you aren't stressing over it. Keep everything light and casual. Try just performing ADA in sessions every now and then to get used to it.





> I found it very easy the first two days and am finding it increasingly difficult.



Ah, make sure you aren't over working yourself/stressing over it or causing extra stress. Take a break for a day or two every now and then, if necessary.

----------


## Dragonworkz

So I've been gone from this site for a real long while, because since school came back into my life after summer, I kept coming up with endless amounts of dry spells. Since it's nearing the summer, I decided to get back on, and read up on the forums. What's the first thread I find? This tutorial about ADA. 
Thank you SO much Yoshi. Seriously. I can't believe I never thought of doing this before, but I'm really confident that it'll help me get better lucids and recall. I'll post my results if there are any. Great tutorial, kudos to you. (:

----------


## lefty97

This is a great guide, as others have said it also improves your view only daily life and makes you appreciate things that you would never notice.  I am glad that I read this because it seems like a really reliable way to have lots of LDs, and after a while you don't even really have to try since awareness just becomes natural for you.

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, once you get used to the awareness, it really doesn't take a whole lot of work to keep your lucid dreaming going. You just have to put in the effort initially and your hard work will definitely pay off in the long run. I'm glad this tutorial seems to be helping everyone  ::D: . Be sure to keep us updated on your guys' progress...you never know when your success stories may help out a fellow dreamer. Good luck to everyone!

----------


## woeisme

Thanks so much for this, it works! After doing ADA for like a week now, i can sometimes just tell when i am dreaming. Without any dream signs. The feeling is different, kind of relaxed or something.

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah I agree. I think it is because you just know its a dream and its not a huge surprise. Often times, that "OMG I'm DREAMING" surprise can cause the dream to become unstable and possibly even kick you out. Once you start having lucid dreams from ADA its more of a cam transition for the most part. You just have to make sure you really plant that, "I'm in a dream" thought in your mind so don't lose your lucidity. Of course, I just perform a few RCs to really plant that thought deep in there. 

Glad you had success with ADA! Awesome  ::D: !

----------


## InceptionDream

Slowly trying this.

----------


## JussiKala

I've been doing this for the past 6 months without success.

There #1 problem I have is the fact that I find it nearly impossible to focus on more than vision and touch / hearing and touch simoltaneously unless I am in complete solitude, which never happens in my dreams, and thus, rendering this method a lot less effective.

And I can never get it to a subconcious level. I need to actively remember to check the sensations. I have trouble getting it further than that. What's the best method of advancing? Where should I go from here? 

Halp?

----------


## KingYoshi

I would suggest just breaking it up for different days. Like, one day focus on just visuals and hearing. The next day, try to focus more on touch and smell. Try to alternate the days and you should start to get a feel for everything. Just mix it up and try to really focus on two different combinations each day until you have to repeat. Then simply repeat the process. After a bit, you could try 3 senses, 4, etc.

----------


## Chemicaledge

Thanks for this guide. I'll start following it and I'll let you know what happens.

----------


## KingYoshi

Awesome! Good luck to you  ::D: !

----------


## Karlitaki

Damn !  ::D:  Yoshi  i've just readed the whole tutorial and everything u said
then went to sleep and i had LD !  ::D:  so it works very cool.

bless u for this !  :smiley:

----------


## Alarmclock

I've been trying this as well, but so far no results at all, my dreams are still quite un-vivid. Could be because of lack of results I slackened my attempts... I guess I just have to continue a while longer, I'm a hard case ^^"

----------


## vusiliyk

Along with lots of reality checks, I have been doing this for a couple of days. The problem is, Im a person who really likes to think about things in my head. I like to think about everything, but with this awareness thing, i cant really do that.

----------


## Chemicaledge

I have you to thank for my first lucid dream Yoshi. Training myself to be more aware combined with your WILD technique lead me straight into it. Thanks a ton  :smiley:

----------


## Osmodin

I'm gonna start practicing this, hopefully ill get good at it and lucid dream a lot.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Damn !  Yoshi  i've just readed the whole tutorial and everything u said
> then went to sleep and i had LD !  so it works very cool.
> 
> bless u for this !



Awesome! Congrats on your success  ::D: !





> I've been trying this as well, but so far no results at all, my dreams are still quite un-vivid. Could be because of lack of results I slackened my attempts... I guess I just have to continue a while longer, I'm a hard case ^^"



Ah, try to stay as positive as you can. Be confident that any technique you attempt will work well for you. Try not to get discouraged and just keep practicing. You would be surprised how far expectations and confidence can go when it comes to lucid dreaming. Good luck to you...I know you can do it  ::D: !





> Along with lots of reality checks, I have been doing this for a couple of days. The problem is, Im a person who really likes to think about things in my head. I like to think about everything, but with this awareness thing, i cant really do that.



Hmm, I would suggest just performing ADA in sessions throughout the day instead of at all times. This way you can get all of your thinking in and just take a break from it for an ADA session every now and then. Even a little practice with ADA could show results and help you along your path toward lucidity.





> I have you to thank for my first lucid dream Yoshi. Training myself to be more aware combined with your WILD technique lead me straight into it. Thanks a ton



Awesome! I am really only providing tips and information, you are the one doing all the hard work  :tongue2: ! Congrats and I'm glad I could help out a bit.





> I'm gonna start practicing this, hopefully ill get good at it and lucid dream a lot.



Nice! Be sure to update us with your progress. Good luck to you!!

----------


## BloodyHell

I've read your post several times now, but this time I want to actually do it. I'm a hell of a lazy person, but I'll try to keep this up.
About a week ago, I started to be aware and talking talking to myself (sounds so silly lol) before I go to sleep, creating a "pact" with my awareness and got a lucid dream out of it. So  I think that with more awareness that has more effect too.
So I will thank you beforehand and wish everybody here good luck with their attemps.

----------


## KingYoshi

> I've read your post several times now, but this time I want to actually do it. I'm a hell of a lazy person, but I'll try to keep this up.
> About a week ago, I started to be aware and talking talking to myself (sounds so silly lol) before I go to sleep, creating a "pact" with my awareness and got a lucid dream out of it. So  I think that with more awareness that has more effect too.
> So I will thank you beforehand and wish everybody here good luck with their attemps.



Ah, I am a bit lazy myself  :tongue2: . Even just some ADA practice here and there can help boost your percentages to become lucid. Every little bit helps and you don't have to go all out right off the bat. Start small and work your way up if you need to. 

A little self motivation by talking to yourself just before bed can definitely be effective. That is awesome that it worked out for you. Good luck with your ADA and be sure to update us with your progress  ::D: !

----------


## Laretta

I should try out this method - although sometimes I have multiple tasks and have to pay attention to them (exams for example) :S

----------


## BloodyHell

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think think ADA means that you are aware of what you feel, smell, hear and see, and register it manually right?
Because that is kinda what I did. Each day I need to travel 2 times around half an hour by bus, with not much to do, so I did my ADA session then and just manually registerd everything I felt, heard, smelled and saw, and the changes in them.

Does this sounds allright or am I missing the point xD

----------


## Ctharlhie

> I should try out this method - although sometimes I have multiple tasks and have to pay attention to them (exams for example) :S



Tell me about it  ::roll:: 

It's hard to be aware of your surroundings when you're attempting to retain large amounts of vital information in your short term memory.

@Bloody hell; that sounds good as a start, times like that when you're doing nothing else are really useful for this technique. I try to do it any time I'm not focussing on anything in particular.

----------


## KingYoshi

> I should try out this method - although sometimes I have multiple tasks and have to pay attention to them (exams for example) :S



Ah, indeed. Your schooling should always come first. You can just practice ADA during your free time or when you really have nothing to do.





> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think think ADA means that you are aware of what you feel, smell, hear and see, and register it manually right?
> Because that is kinda what I did. Each day I need to travel 2 times around half an hour by bus, with not much to do, so I did my ADA session then and just manually registerd everything I felt, heard, smelled and saw, and the changes in them.
> 
> Does this sounds allright or am I missing the point xD



Yup, sounds like you are doing it correctly. Try to really pick up on the things you wouldn't have noticed before.

----------


## OwlDreamz

My turn to chime in. Thank you for your tutorial, Yoshi. I have always kind of flirted with awareness but now I'm putting more effort into it. I am starting off slow, though, because being a Mother hogs up most of my effort these days. 
I do make sure that I am using a slight version of ADA while I am driving. I used to just put on a CD and kind of zone out, because driving to me is very soothing. But now I make sure the music is off and absorb everything that goes on around me while I drive, which actually makes me a better driver, I think. Will be slowly bringing ADA more and more into my day as well, and of course will report back any results 
You rock, and stuff.  :smiley:

----------


## NrElAx

I posted on here a while ago, but haven't done this because I have been really busy. I haven't even practiced LDing since around December, but I think I'm ready to get back into the game. But I think I'm really going to start doing this again. This site is the only connection iv had to lucid dreaming these last few months, I come on here everyday. Even though I haven't been practicing lding in a while.

----------


## Spyguy

3 lucids in the past 2 night! I started off with the idea that the level of the awareness is most important. Then, after thinking about it for a lil while, i came up with the idea that the duration of the awareness is at least as important. So I started doing lower-level awareness all day long. That was the 11th. Had 2 LD's in the night 11th-12th ( without DEILD  ::D: ) and 1 in the night 12th-13th (last night) . So i guess the theory was right  :tongue2: 

So, my advice to all the others who practice this:
Don't think about the level of the awareness too much. Find a level of awareness which you can keep up pretty much all day, then try to make that 'standard' level a little higher when you feel you're ready for it. Ofcourse, sessions of very high level awareness between the standard awareness is still something to recommend  :wink2: 

EDIT: To avoid misconceptions, i'm not saying that the level of awareness is not important, just that it is less important than some of you may think.

( Srry about your time if this is obvious to you, but i suspect that i'm not the only one who has made this mistake)

----------


## Osmodin

Guess who's back? I have had 4 lucid dreams since Monday. @ in one night even I am on a role. I am starting to notice the small things like when a computer screen across a classroom flashes once or when i see the overhead board to my right come on outa the corner of my eyes.

----------


## KingYoshi

> My turn to chime in. Thank you for your tutorial, Yoshi. I have always kind of flirted with awareness but now I'm putting more effort into it. I am starting off slow, though, because being a Mother hogs up most of my effort these days. 
> I do make sure that I am using a slight version of ADA while I am driving. I used to just put on a CD and kind of zone out, because driving to me is very soothing. But now I make sure the music is off and absorb everything that goes on around me while I drive, which actually makes me a better driver, I think. Will be slowly bringing ADA more and more into my day as well, and of course will report back any results 
> You rock, and stuff.



Thanks for the compliments  ::D: ! Heightened awareness can definitely help improve your driving ability in my opinion. Good luck to you and I look forward to hearing your progress  ::D: . 





> I posted on here a while ago, but haven't done this because I have been really busy. I haven't even practiced LDing since around December, but I think I'm ready to get back into the game. But I think I'm really going to start doing this again. This site is the only connection iv had to lucid dreaming these last few months, I come on here everyday. Even though I haven't been practicing lding in a while.



Ah, I hear ya man. This site is like crack  :tongue2: . Well, good luck getting back into lucid dreaming!





> 3 lucids in the past 2 night! I started off with the idea that the level of the awareness is most important. Then, after thinking about it for a lil while, i came up with the idea that the duration of the awareness is at least as important. So I started doing lower-level awareness all day long. That was the 11th. Had 2 LD's in the night 11th-12th ( without DEILD ) and 1 in the night 12th-13th (last night) . So i guess the theory was right 
> 
> So, my advice to all the others who practice this:
> Don't think about the level of the awareness too much. Find a level of awareness which you can keep up pretty much all day, then try to make that 'standard' level a little higher when you feel you're ready for it. Ofcourse, sessions of very high level awareness between the standard awareness is still something to recommend 
> 
> EDIT: To avoid misconceptions, i'm not saying that the level of awareness is not important, just that it is less important than some of you may think.
> 
> ( Srry about your time if this is obvious to you, but i suspect that i'm not the only one who has made this mistake)



Nice job and congrats on your success. Its always an excellent idea to experiment with lucid dreaming. You can follow a technique, but never be afraid to add your own spin to it. There are so many ways to become lucid and the tutorials on this site are really just guidelines. I really like what you did here. Nice work!





> Guess who's back? I have had 4 lucid dreams since Monday. @ in one night even I am on a role. I am starting to notice the small things like when a computer screen across a classroom flashes once or when i see the overhead board to my right come on outa the corner of my eyes.



Nice! You seem to really be getting the hang of the awareness practice. Congrats on your success and keep up the good work  ::D: !

----------


## NrElAx

Quick question. Can I set a few alarms throughout the day to remind me to do some awareness practice ? And then as I get better I wont need the alarms and I'll will just do it in my own.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Quick question. Can I set a few alarms throughout the day to remind me to do some awareness practice ? And then as I get better I wont need the alarms and I'll will just do it in my own.



Yeah, that could definitely help. I say go for it!

----------


## Ctharlhie

That sounds like a brilliant idea actually, especially if you couple the awareness session with RC's, (inspect hands, nose-plug, 'where was I and hour ago' etc.) I may start doing that too  :smiley:

----------


## NrElAx

Yea I just figured it will be hard for me to remember to practice awareness at first, so I can use and external assistant. But I can't depend on that for too long because you dont want to be dependant on that, or else you'll rely on it. It goes the same with reality checks. If ur using an alarm to tell you when to perform reality checks, you'd only want to use it till you make a conscious habit to do it on your own without an external stimulus

----------


## Ctharlhie

> Yea I just figured it will be hard for me to remember to practice awareness at first, so I can use and external assistant. But I can't depend on that for too long because you dont want to be dependant on that, or else you'll rely on it. It goes the same with reality checks. If ur using an alarm to tell you when to perform reality checks, you'd only want to use it till you make a conscious habit to do it on your own without an external stimulus



Good point :/, still as a starting point it's a good solution.  :smiley:

----------


## glucose

For the past few weeks I've been attending mindfulness meditation workshops run by my university. What you describe here as ADA is essentially what buddists have been practising for around 5000 years as they strive to be mindful (very aware) every moment of their day. I think this tutorial (as well as Naiya's) is really nice way of explaining the benefits of mindfulness, in this case to promote lucidity in dreams.

Personally I've been trying to be mindful throughout the day for the past couple of weeks and I've definitely noticed a marked improvement on my dream recal. I haven't actually had any DILDs, but last night I had my second WILD and I definitely owe it to my meditation practice. 

May I suggest, for anyone who's really serious about practising ADA, to consider doing a short period of sitting meditation each day (maybe start with just 10 minutes). There are plenty of sources on the net to guide you through it and focusing your mind for a fixed period should really help you in maintaining awareness throughout the day. I by no means claim to be an expert or even an experienced meditator, but this is the guidance we've been given in our workshops from instructors well experienced in both mindfulness and the teaching of it.

Cheers KingYoshi for this guide! It's really cemented in my mind that my mindfulness practise will truly help my LD experiences. I also highly recommend mindfulness meditation to everyone because its benefits go far beyond achieving LDs!

----------


## KingYoshi

Indeed! Not only have Buddhist Monks (and many Buddhists in general) been practicing mindfulness for 5000 years, but lucid dreaming as well. I'd bet money that they originally discovered lucid dreaming through their practice of mindfulness/ADA. I really haven't got into meditation yet, but I have wanted to start for some time now. I think I may start performing some 10 minute sessions here and there and see how it goes. Glad you appreciate the tutorial and good luck in all your future endeavors. Thanks for your input as well  ::D: !

----------


## Ev

Here's an example how I was able to ignite an interesting state of *awareness, using french fries*!

For about 20 minutes before the experience I attempted to "drop language" - just stop the mind from thinking, and just be aware.  This put me in a slightly more relaxed state. As I ate fries with ketchup in my car, one by one, I focused on that very same feeling of "no language". Eating one at a time, complete awareness and focus on taste and the experience. And then I started thinking of the significance of this:


A huge corporation exists to provide these fries to me
People follow instructions to make themFries are a not created, it is an altered natural substanceFries reflect the current taste of american society - this is why they are popularThere has not existed a taste like the one I'm having for the most of the history. This is a unique experience that only contemporary society hasKetchup is a product of human experimentation. It combines flavor. There are few experiences in nature that combine flavors.Potatoes are a product of millions of years of evolution, they exist and are now transformed into fries.Each one is a product of its parents, so I'm eating millions of years of lifeEtc, etc etc.With each small fry, I got deeper and deeper into a special state of mind. Through eating those fries, I connected with most of the life, society, etc.
 It was an incrementally increasing feeling of calmness and content observation. For the next hour driving I was content, aware and thinking contemplatively. This is a distinctly new state, even with all the distractions from driving. It would be interesting to see what this state can turn into if all distractions are removed. 

It's difficult to put a finger on awareness. Being functionally aware versus being aware in a way required for ADA :/

----------


## KingYoshi

Ah, that is very interesting. Though it seems to be a completely different type of awareness. ADA and lucid dreaming is more about applying the senses and being aware of the physical experiences. Though I am interested to see how this works out for you. I wonder if it would help out?

----------


## kamoro

Would it help to constantly ask myself where I am going and why? For example, when I get out of English class, should I consciously ask myself "where am I going next?" instead of just following habit?

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, definitely! Try to stray away from habit/routine as much as possible. Just observe everything that goes on around you and if you happen to start getting deja vu, confront the memory and determine if it is real or not. Just keep practicing anf striving toward lucidity. Soon enough, you will have your revenge on the sexist bastard  ::D: !

----------


## Fedor

Here are the steps as I understand them.

1.At different points during the day stop what you are doing and be aware of your surroundings noises things of that nature

2.  After this Perform reality check?  Can you go into detail on exactly what is done during a rc and when this is done?

Is the reality check performed before going into awareness?

During a reality check, Do I simply ask if I am dreaming, plug my nose then keep moving?

----------


## KingYoshi

> Here are the steps as I understand them.
> 
> 1.At different points during the day stop what you are doing and be aware of your surroundings noises things of that nature
> 
> 2.  After this Perform reality check?  Can you go into detail on exactly what is done during a rc and when this is done?
> 
> Is the reality check performed before going into awareness?
> 
> During a reality check, Do I simply ask if I am dreaming, plug my nose then keep moving?



1 - Yeah, you want to try and apply all senses at once. Hear, see, smell, feel, and taste everything in the moment. Now you don't have to go around tasting everything or feeling everything  :tongue2: . Simply notice the taste of the air when you breath in and the taste of your closed mouth. Feel your clothes on your body, your limbs, hair, tongue, breath traveling from lungs to mouth, etc.

2 - Always make sure you are performing quality RCs. It isn't a requirement to perform RCs, but they will only help. Basically, take a minute to look around at your environment and take everything in (you will be doing this with ADA practice anyway). Ask yourself, "Could I be dreaming right now?" Imagine that everything around you is actually a dream and then perform a reality check. I recommend the nose pinch RC (close of the air passageway in your nose by pinching it. Then attempt to breathe through your nose anyway. In reality this is impossible, but in a dream you will still be able to breathe. This is because you aren't pinching off your actual nose.) There are several others you can use like looking at your hands (fingers are usually jacked up in dreams), pushing your finger through the palm of the opposite hand, trying to float/levitate, looking at text...looking away...looking back again to see if it changed, etc.

You should perform the RC during/after going into awareness.

----------


## Ctharlhie

Exams really aren't helping my ADA. I'm on autopilot so much now when I'm not revising that I'm doing things without remembering doing them  ::?:

----------


## Fedor

Tried method for first time in its entirety yesterday and had success that same morning.  My ld seemed to be about 11 seconds or so dream time.  I don't know anything about dream control but that is the next level.  Any tutorial that you suggest for dream control on the website?

I did the nose plug rc and it worked, then I checked my hands and looked like they do in real life, then I did the nose plug rc again and it worked again.  

I assume being lucid helps with dream control dramatically?  I tried to summon a female to make out with and I did but she wasn't the ideal girl.  Look forward to getting good at this.  THANKS

----------


## KingYoshi

> Exams really aren't helping my ADA. I'm on autopilot so much now when I'm not revising that I'm doing things without remembering doing them



Yeah, exam time is just a stressful period regardless. It is hard to focus much attention on lucid dreaming in general, let alone ADA practice. Remember, your schooling should always come first. Once exams are over, you will be free to rock some ADA practice to your heart's content. Good luck on your exams, I hope you do well  ::D: !





> Tried method for first time in its entirety yesterday and had success that same morning.  My ld seemed to be about 11 seconds or so dream time.  I don't know anything about dream control but that is the next level.  Any tutorial that you suggest for dream control on the website?
> 
> I did the nose plug rc and it worked, then I checked my hands and looked like they do in real life, then I did the nose plug rc again and it worked again.  
> 
> I assume being lucid helps with dream control dramatically?  I tried to summon a female to make out with and I did but she wasn't the ideal girl.  Look forward to getting good at this.  THANKS



Awesome and congrats on your success  ::D: ! Dream control, like just about everything else, takes some practice and getting used to. Stay confident in your approach and truly believe you have the power. There is a tutorial in the Wiki on dream control and I am actually teaching a class on Dream Control in the Dream Views Academy. Head over there and check out the first lesson. There will be new lessons added weekly, and starting next week, I will also be holding lucid dream discussion in IRC chat.

----------


## Fedor

WIll do thanks.  Off to math class. :Cheeky: 

Was dreamviewing during lunch

----------


## Ev

Yoshi, you are right, that awareness with french fries was different and it's purpose was a bit different. I'm trying to practice meta-awareness, awareness of being aware and having experiences. Thank you for reminding me of the difference, for some reason I thought all awareness was coming from the same source.

I found this video on stumble upon, and thought it was quite relevant to the kind of awareness you may be thinking of.  Apparently most of us are "blind" to changes in the visual field if we are not paying attention. Check it out, the video is only 4 min, but quite an eye opener as to why some people have trouble with DILD...

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, that is exactly the type of awareness ADA refers to. That is a crazy experiment right there. I'd imagine there is no way I wouldn't notice the change, but I wonder if I would have noticed it before I started practicing ADA. That is really cool right there. It makes me want to do that experiment on random people  ::D: !

Edit: To everyone practicing ADA, you should be able to bust an experiment like this one  :tongue2: .

----------


## Fedor

Was dissapointed.  I didn't have a lucid dream ::?:     I did it for the whole day and for someone reason it didn't work.   I could have had a vild las night but I am scared to go through sleep paralysis and hallucinations.  Guess I will have to dild or mild for the rest of my life.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Was dissapointed.  I didn't have a lucid dream    I did it for the whole day and for someone reason it didn't work.   I could have had a vild las night but I am scared to go through sleep paralysis and hallucinations.  Guess I will have to dild or mild for the rest of my life.



Ah, well you are going to have to practice it for more than one day  :tongue2: . It may take a bit for your mind to get used to the idea and for the awareness to carry over into the dream state. I would give it a bit of time before you completely give up on it. Good luck to you either way  ::D: !

----------


## NrElAx

What's funny, is that I use to do this on my drive home from work at night. I would observe everything around me, take everything in. Then usually that night, I would have dreams of me standing somewhere and observing my surrounding. That's was only after doing it for about 2 days and then I stopped doing that. But basically I was doing ADA but not all day hahah. But at least it caused me to dream of the exact same thing I was doing before I went to be, giving me a prime chance to become lucid.

----------


## Solarflare

O_O this is really gotten me to notice stuff i haven't really noticed before.  ::D: 

Who would have known that there was an air vent in my room O_O

----------


## Fedor

Do I question reality during Ada or wait until the official reality check?

----------


## celestialelixir

I try to keep this up as much as possible, but often times my mind will wander while I'm working or talking. I have to be consciously thinking about doing this all the time, and it is very hard to keep up. I just started 2 days ago, though, so hopefully it will get easier as I do it more.

----------


## Spyguy

> Do I question reality during Ada or wait until the official reality check?



You remain aware of your surroundings. If you suspect it's a dream, reality check. But when your awareness is built up, you can usually tell whether its a dream or waking life. It feels very different.

----------


## JussiKala

Everyone here says it feels different to be in a dream. I don't have many lucids and therefore can't properly analyze what dreams actually feel like, but could you guys somehow point me to the right  way of using this method? What should I look at,  smell , touch,  listen to, or so? What sensory experience changes in dreams, and how?

----------


## KingYoshi

> What's funny, is that I use to do this on my drive home from work at night. I would observe everything around me, take everything in. Then usually that night, I would have dreams of me standing somewhere and observing my surrounding. That's was only after doing it for about 2 days and then I stopped doing that. But basically I was doing ADA but not all day hahah. But at least it caused me to dream of the exact same thing I was doing before I went to be, giving me a prime chance to become lucid.



Yeah, thats awesome stuff right there.





> O_O this is really gotten me to notice stuff i haven't really noticed before. 
> 
> Who would have known that there was an air vent in my room O_O



Lol, nice! Its pretty cool because I will notice things that none of my friends notice. I pick up on the small details that they all look passed.





> Do I question reality during Ada or wait until the official reality check?



For ADA alone, you don't have to question reality. If you perform a reality, then definitely question reality. With ADA you are just basically opening your senses to the difference in the dream world and waking life. Basically, you are really learning what it feels like to be awake compared to being asleep.





> I try to keep this up as much as possible, but often times my mind will wander while I'm working or talking. I have to be consciously thinking about doing this all the time, and it is very hard to keep up. I just started 2 days ago, though, so hopefully it will get easier as I do it more.



Yeah, it is a bit difficult in the beginning. Over time, you will get used to it and it will get easier and easier for you to practice. Don't try to overdo it right off the bat. Take your time and try just practicing in random sessions throughout the day to start off.





> Everyone here says it feels different to be in a dream. I don't have many lucids and therefore can't properly analyze what dreams actually feel like, but could you guys somehow point me to the right  way of using this method? What should I look at,  smell , touch,  listen to, or so? What sensory experience changes in dreams, and how?



That is quite alright, because you have been feeling what its like to be in a dream all your life. In a non-lucid dream you are feeling the dream state. All ADA does, is open your conscious mind and subconscious mind to the difference in the two states. So, you don't have to compare and contrast senses to the dream state, just work on applying all of your senses during waking life. Just try to hear, smell, see, and feel everything. Every single thing around you, on you, near you, within you, etc.

----------


## NrElAx

Quick question. Should I consciously be saying in my mind everything I'm feeling, seeing, tasting ect. Like in my head should I be like I feel my cloths on my body, the wind blowing against my hair, the taste of skittles in my mouth. Or should I just use my senses to feel, taste, hear, smell everything around me by just using those senses. Kind of hard to explain. You get what I'm trying to say?

----------


## BloodyHell

I don't know if it's because of the ADA, but lately, I've gotten many short LD's, most of them consist of nothing else than "I'm Dreaming!" and everything turning black,
but this night, I got it some time longer, and I felt the ground. I was amazed at how real it felt, really like the floor in my kitchen ( that is were I was in my dream).

So I'm extending my LD's bit by bit and I like it, and because all of this came after I started to do ADA, I like to tell you thank you for this tutorial  ::D:

----------


## Spyguy

9 lucids in 21 days thanks to this technique, 1 lucid every night in the past 3 nights! Epic awesomeness  ::D:  When i get the stabilization right, my life will be that much richer  :smiley:  Talking about stabilization: can anyone plz give me some advice about it? I read both the tutorial in the Wiki and a famous one in the Dream Control forum (' my stabilization technique, hours of LD' or something), but it just doesnt work.

----------


## Ctharlhie

> 9 lucids in 21 days thanks to this technique, 1 lucid every night in the past 3 nights! Epic awesomeness  When i get the stabilization right, my life will be that much richer  Talking about stabilization: can anyone plz give me some advice about it? I read both the tutorial in the Wiki and a famous one in the Dream Control forum (' my stabilization technique, hours of LD' or something), but it just doesnt work.



The 'hours of LD' one should definitely work, to have a stable LD, you need to totally immerse yourself in the dream world, if you engage all your dream senses you should notice a dramatic increase in the vividity, clarity and realism. I've never come out of a lucid dream using that technique, whereas only hand-rubbing and spinning has resulted in me losing lucidity or waking up. (Then again I've only had 8 so I'm not the best to ask  :tongue2:  )

----------


## Fedor

Had another ld this morning and used passive control similar to one of you tutorials in the dream control class.  I think I got to involved with the plot and lost it.  
Ho
I have another question about awareness.  

How do I go about being a skeptic about the waking life?

I ask myself if I am dreaming out loud and in my head and ask myself how did I get here?
But how do I put myself in the mindset that at any point I could be dreaming?

----------


## Ctharlhie

> Had another ld this morning and used passive control similar to one of you tutorials in the dream control class.  I think I got to involved with the plot and lost it.  
> Ho
> I have another question about awareness.  
> 
> How do I go about being a skeptic about the waking life?
> 
> I ask myself if I am dreaming out loud and in my head and ask myself how did I get here?
> But how do I put myself in the mindset that at any point I could be dreaming?



Well for example; just now despite revising I was aware enough of my surroundings to hear a bizarre conversation taking place in the street outside my window. This is where the skepticism comes in; despite being fully certain I was awake, I thought to myself, 'hang on I could be dreaming right now', I took notice and applied logic to their conversation and surroundings and finished off with a reality check.

I also did this in class when a light flickered a went out in the corridor outside (clearly I didn't go all the way with nose-pinch etc.  ::lol:: )

tldr; be aware that your reality could at any time be a dream, when anything seems out of order, apply your skepticism and question reality, and reality check.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Quick question. Should I consciously be saying in my mind everything I'm feeling, seeing, tasting ect. Like in my head should I be like I feel my cloths on my body, the wind blowing against my hair, the taste of skittles in my mouth. Or should I just use my senses to feel, taste, hear, smell everything around me by just using those senses. Kind of hard to explain. You get what I'm trying to say?



Yeah, I understand. You don't have to narrate everything you are doing (in your head). You can just apply the senses and leave it at that. Narrating makes it harder in my opinion. It takes a while to list off all the applied senses when really, you just need to be experiencing them.





> I don't know if it's because of the ADA, but lately, I've gotten many short LD's, most of them consist of nothing else than "I'm Dreaming!" and everything turning black,
> but this night, I got it some time longer, and I felt the ground. I was amazed at how real it felt, really like the floor in my kitchen ( that is were I was in my dream).
> 
> So I'm extending my LD's bit by bit and I like it, and because all of this came after I started to do ADA, I like to tell you thank you for this tutorial



No problem at all and I'm glad it is helping you. Just keep practicing and try to extend your lucids a little more with each dream. Good luck to you and congrats on your progress!





> 9 lucids in 21 days thanks to this technique, 1 lucid every night in the past 3 nights! Epic awesomeness  When i get the stabilization right, my life will be that much richer  Talking about stabilization: can anyone plz give me some advice about it? I read both the tutorial in the Wiki and a famous one in the Dream Control forum (' my stabilization technique, hours of LD' or something), but it just doesnt work.



When it comes to stabilization, you need to find a technique that works for you. The idea is to fully immerse yourself within the dream. You want to be as disconnected from your actual body as possible. It really just takes some practice. Try out a bunch of different techniques and stick to the ones that work best for you.





> Had another ld this morning and used passive control similar to one of you tutorials in the dream control class.  I think I got to involved with the plot and lost it.  
> Ho
> I have another question about awareness.  
> 
> How do I go about being a skeptic about the waking life?
> 
> I ask myself if I am dreaming out loud and in my head and ask myself how did I get here?
> But how do I put myself in the mindset that at any point I could be dreaming?



You could simply look around at your environment and pretend that everything around you is actually a dream. You don't have to believe it, just act like you do. Now, question your reality and then perform the reality check.

Yeah, passive control is awesome, but it takes some practice to learn to hang onto lucidity. Passive control plays along with the dream and it really immerses deep within it. The main problem with this is, it makes it easier to lose lucidity. Just remind yourself throughout the dream that you are dreaming. Performing a reality check every so often will help keep the lucidity going as well.

Congrats on your success thus far and just keep practicing!

----------


## iliketoshred

within the first day of practicing this technique, i had myself a lucid dream, granted it wasn't the clearest, and i lost some lucidity, i knew i was dreaming because i WILD'd into using a CAT. (you should use this technique b/c it's beast) but thank you, it helped a lot.

----------


## celestialelixir

> 9 lucids in 21 days thanks to this technique, 1 lucid every night in the past 3 nights! Epic awesomeness  When i get the stabilization right, my life will be that much richer  Talking about stabilization: can anyone plz give me some advice about it? I read both the tutorial in the Wiki and a famous one in the Dream Control forum (' my stabilization technique, hours of LD' or something), but it just doesnt work.



I've never LDed and therefore, have never stabilized a dream, but from what I've read, you want to engage your senses. LaBerge was the first to come up with "dreamspinning" which I'm sure you're familiar with (if not, it's what it sounds like). Other stabilization techniques I've heard of include hand-rubbing, touching everything inside the dream once you get into it, and even getting on your hands and knees and licking the ground.

----------


## NrElAx

> I've never LDed and therefore, have never stabilized a dream, but from what I've read, you want to engage your senses. LaBerge was the first to come up with "dreamspinning" which I'm sure you're familiar with (if not, it's what it sounds like). Other stabilization techniques I've heard of include hand-rubbing, touching everything inside the dream once you get into it, and even getting on your hands and knees and licking the ground.



You are very correct. Just like ADA, you want to use all or as many of your senses that you can in the dream once you realize your dreaming. Just use as many senses as possible once your lucid, this should help immensely.

----------


## KingYoshi

> within the first day of practicing this technique, i had myself a lucid dream, granted it wasn't the clearest, and i lost some lucidity, i knew i was dreaming because i WILD'd into using a CAT. (you should use this technique b/c it's beast) but thank you, it helped a lot.



Awesome! Congrats on your success and just keep practicing. You got lucid, that is the main goal. Now simply work on enhancing your lucid experience. Just keep at it and I'm sure this will be the first of many more to come  ::D: !





> I've never LDed and therefore, have never stabilized a dream, but from what I've read, you want to engage your senses. LaBerge was the first to come up with "dreamspinning" which I'm sure you're familiar with (if not, it's what it sounds like). Other stabilization techniques I've heard of include hand-rubbing, touching everything inside the dream once you get into it, and even getting on your hands and knees and licking the ground.



NrElax is exactly right. The deeper you can engage yourself in the dream environment, the more stable it will become. When you are in a non-lucid dream, you stay in it just fine until it ends (mostly). This is because you don't know it is a dream and you are fully engaged in this dream environment (completely separated from your waking body). This is the idea that can keep you within a lucid dream for an extended period of time.

----------


## NrElAx

> Awesome! Congrats on your success and just keep practicing. You got lucid, that is the main goal. Now simply work on enhancing your lucid experience. Just keep at it and I'm sure this will be the first of many more to come !
> 
> 
> 
> NrElax is exactly right. The deeper you can engage yourself in the dream environment, the more stable it will become. When you are in a non-lucid dream, you stay in it just fine until it ends (mostly). This is because you don't know it is a dream and you are fully engaged in this dream environment (completely separated from your waking body). This is the idea that can keep you within a lucid dream for an extended period of time.



Basically what some people do is go along with the dream that they were just in before they became lucid. But you dont want to become to involved or else you will find yourself just non lucid. Am I correct here KingYoshi?

----------


## KingYoshi

Well, it is fine to become involved with the dream. Just keep in mind that when you follow dream plot/play along with the dream, it is easier to lose lucidity. I play along with the dream plot very often actually. You just have to be sure to keep the "I am dreaming" thought, active. An easy way to do this is to perform reality checks every so often during your dream. It really just takes some practice and getting used to when you play along with the dream plot. It can be quite interesting though.  ::D:

----------


## anderj101

I think this may have helped me have my first lucid in about 2 months since I quit smoking cigarettes. I was attentive enough in the dream to notice that the windows on a dome ceiling had changed from one scene to another and this triggered lucidity. I will continue ADA and am working to increase the number of periods in the day where I increase awareness.

----------


## KingYoshi

Awesome anderj! Congrats on breaking that dry spell. Keep working at it and I'm sure you will have many more lucids in your near future.

----------


## anderj101

> Congrats on breaking that dry spell.



It was a tough one, but I am glad that I was able to break it without using the nicotine patch or anything like that. I was beginning to wonder if I would ever dream again!

Thanks.

----------


## iliketoshred

> Well, it is fine to become involved with the dream. Just keep in mind that when you follow dream plot/play along with the dream, it is easier to lose lucidity. I play along with the dream plot very often actually. You just have to be sure to keep the "I am dreaming" thought, active. An easy way to do this is to perform reality checks every so often during your dream. It really just takes some practice and getting used to when you play along with the dream plot. It can be quite interesting though.



yeah i went along with the plot and i lost lucidity, but i don't care much, as long as i got lucid, i'm content.

----------


## lopsarong

It sounds great..Thanks man for the idea..

----------


## NrElAx

> yeah i went along with the plot and i lost lucidity, but i don't care much, as long as i got lucid, i'm content.



If your going along with the plot of the dream, just remember to do some reality checks or keep tabs just so that you dont lose lucidity. You just want to make sure you keep your awareness going so you dont get sucked back into a non lucid state.

----------


## KingYoshi

> It was a tough one, but I am glad that I was able to break it without using the nicotine patch or anything like that. I was beginning to wonder if I would ever dream again!
> 
> Thanks.



Ah, yeah it seems your body took a bit to adjust. Well, I am glad you were able to breakthrough  ::D: !





> yeah i went along with the plot and i lost lucidity, but i don't care much, as long as i got lucid, i'm content.



Yeah, it just takes some practice when going along with the dream plot. Try to perform some RCs throughout the dream, so you can keep up your lucidity.





> It sounds great..Thanks man for the idea..



No problem at all. Good luck to you and if you decided to practice ADA, be sure to report any progress.





> If your going along with the plot of the dream, just remember to do some reality checks or keep tabs just so that you dont lose lucidity. You just want to make sure you keep your awareness going so you dont get sucked back into a non lucid state.



Exactly! NrElax, you have nailed it  ::D: !

----------


## Ev

KingYoshi,
I have a question, and would love it if you would comment.

A few days ago I discovered that my attention/awareness is disappearing when I play videogames. Here's a more detailed post: http://www.dreamviews.com/f11/attent...cidity-116535/ To summarize, the attention/observer attitude/awareness completely vanish and are replaced by in-game pre-learned tactics. I tried several ways to maintain awareness, yet it completely vanishes when I'm swept up in the game's events. 

Are you able to maintain the all day awareness in a very intense situations? Like videogames, social interactions, maybe intensive work? If so, what kinds of techniques do you employ? Does your awareness change its properties in such encounters?

Thank you very much!

----------


## NrElAx

> KingYoshi,
> I have a question, and would love it if you would comment.
> 
> A few days ago I discovered that my attention/awareness is disappearing when I play videogames. Here's a more detailed post: http://www.dreamviews.com/f11/attent...cidity-116535/ To summarize, the attention/observer attitude/awareness completely vanish and are replaced by in-game pre-learned tactics. I tried several ways to maintain awareness, yet it completely vanishes when I'm swept up in the game's events. 
> 
> Are you able to maintain the all day awareness in a very intense situations? Like videogames, social interactions, maybe intensive work? If so, what kinds of techniques do you employ? Does your awareness change its properties in such encounters?
> 
> Thank you very much!



 Very good question. I would also like to know what kind of answer you would give this yoshi. Show us your magic all mighty yoshi. Hehe just kidding. Kinda

----------


## KingYoshi

Ah, this is a very good question indeed. When you are playing something more slow paced, like an RPG or an adventure game, its real easy to keep the awareness of your controller, your environment, etc. That never seems to be an issue. The problem lies with the fast paced games and action games. Particularly competitive shooters or sports titles (for me anyway). Now, when I am playing a shooter or a sports title, I am playing to win. I've always been the competitive type and hate losing more than I like winning. In order to play your best on a shooter/sports game, you have to be "in the zone"...so to speak. You aren't going to perform nearly as well if you are listening to your house noises, feeling your controller, your clothes, etc. Here is what I do...

I completely shift my ADA training to the game environment itself. I turn the volume up/put on headphones and really immerse myself in that game world. As if "I" am actually the character being controlled. I notice everything in the game environment as I am searching out the enemy. Listen for every single footstep, background explosion, gun shot, etc. Act as if you are within the game itself. Your smell and taste won't change, but instead of seeing images on a screen, see the game environment as if you are there. The controller/mouse is just the feeling of the gun/steering wheel/etc that you are holding. The button presses will be muscle memory, instantaneous reactions, etc.

Now, whenever you have some down time, like a loading screen, boring area, stop to take a piss, etc....shift your ADA to your actual environment for a quick session. Take everything in around you before shifting it back to the game world. I'm not trying to flatter myself here, I am just going to be honest. I have always been a baller (really good) when it comes to shooters and sports games. I really think the in-game ADA helps with that. It also seems to give me a lot of video game related dreams, which I don't mind in the least  ::D: !

Even though you are immersed within the game, you are still awake. ADA practice through a video game will still help you develop the ability to feel the difference in reality and the dream state.

----------


## Ev

That's very cool, I totally understand the "in the zone" thinking, and awareness does help to be a bit unpredictable for more competitive edge! I'll try to immerse myself in the game and be aware of the game, while using downtime to become more aware of the real world. 

I think you answered this question before, just to clarify: the ADA is not the meta awareness of what's going around you, its more of an awareness of the surrounding, right?

There's another thing that bothers me about these intense engagements: sometimes I lose awareness of the game's situation while executing a tactic. Up until now, this just seemed like a mistake, but now the reason for these mistakes became more obvious. It is an awareness issue, where I keep executing my technique regardless of the situation arond me. 

 This got me thinking of the Sun Tzu and his "the art of war", where he mentions that




> knowing oneself and the enemy one should not fear a thousand battles.



I think that by knowing he really means awareness. 

So thoughts like:
This is a bunch of people playing a game together over the internet
Thoughts of what's really going on in other people's heads
Thoughts of morale of your team as you are winning/losing

Do you try to consciously maintain awareness of similar meta information about the game? I'm trying to understand if I should pursue this kind of thinking or not. 


PS. Lol, if you are a baller in RL games, you must be scary good in dream games  :smiley:

----------


## duke396

I've seen this technique mentioned around the board and finally got around to reading the tutorial.  It sounds like an extended and more immersive version of something I've already been trying out:  When I "reality check" I usually also pause and just observe everything in my environment and take note of anything that seems odd or different than usual.  The few LDs I have had were pretty much spontaneous, I just suddenly realize I'm dreaming for no specific reason, so I think this will probably be the best method for me.  Thanks for the info!  I'll find my way back here later on and let you know if it helped (I'm sure it will).

----------


## KingYoshi

*Hmm...*





> That's very cool, I totally understand the "in the zone" thinking, and awareness does help to be a bit unpredictable for more competitive edge! I'll try to immerse myself in the game and be aware of the game, while using downtime to become more aware of the real world. 
> 
> I think you answered this question before, just to clarify: the ADA is not the meta awareness of what's going around you, its more of an awareness of the surrounding, right?
> 
> *Yeah, your surroundings with relation to the five senses.*
> 
> There's another thing that bothers me about these intense engagements: sometimes I lose awareness of the game's situation while executing a tactic. Up until now, this just seemed like a mistake, but now the reason for these mistakes became more obvious. It is an awareness issue, where I keep executing my technique regardless of the situation arond me. 
> 
> *Precisely*
> ...



 ::D: !





> I've seen this technique mentioned around the board and finally got around to reading the tutorial.  It sounds like an extended and more immersive version of something I've already been trying out:  When I "reality check" I usually also pause and just observe everything in my environment and take note of anything that seems odd or different than usual.  The few LDs I have had were pretty much spontaneous, I just suddenly realize I'm dreaming for no specific reason, so I think this will probably be the best method for me.  Thanks for the info!  I'll find my way back here later on and let you know if it helped (I'm sure it will).



*Very nice! That is definitely the way everyone should perform RCs. Good luck to you and I look forward to hearing from you again !*

----------


## Ev

I've tried the technique today, for me there's a subtle feeling associated with being aware and in the present moment. It has something to do with the depth/sharpness of the visual field. Everything becomes slightly more realistic. This is the opposite of "wallpaper awareness" - when i start to think thoughts and focus on them, the world around me still exists, but it is unfocused, and exists just as wallpaper may exist in a room. It is there, but not seen. 


Today I discovered another related term - mindfulness. This may be the kind of meta cognition that I was thinking of. The reason that I keep bringing this up is that I've experienced that kind of feeling, but it is different from the sensory awareness required for ADA

----------


## Ctharlhie

Mindfulness is a good word for it.

----------


## Flying Spaghetti Monster

had my first LD in a couple of months after only one day of decent ADA practice. Thanks Yoshi!  ::D:  banging tutorial!

DJ link: Magical Kitten Tour of Ultimate Cuteness!! - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

----------


## duke396

This is harder to practice than I thought.  My mind drifts pretty easily... but maybe it will help with my focus in general.  I'm not gonna say for sure this caused it yet, but I just had the craziest two lucid dreams back to back after a false awakening, and its the first time I've been lucid in almost two weeks.  I put it in my dream journal if anyone wants to read it.  (here)

I'm excited to see what happens in a week or two if I can get better at ADA.

----------


## KingYoshi

> had my first LD in a couple of months after only one day of decent ADA practice. Thanks Yoshi!  banging tutorial!
> 
> DJ link: Magical Kitten Tour of Ultimate Cuteness!! - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource



Aweome job! Congrats on your lucid success! Oh my, a $600 kitten tour  ::o: ! I would have thrown a fit too  ::D: .





> This is harder to practice than I thought.  My mind drifts pretty easily... but maybe it will help with my focus in general.  I'm not gonna say for sure this caused it yet, but I just had the craziest two lucid dreams back to back after a false awakening, and its the first time I've been lucid in almost two weeks.  I put it in my dream journal if anyone wants to read it.  (here)
> 
> I'm excited to see what happens in a week or two if I can get better at ADA.



Awesome, man! I read them and laughed when you shot at the mail man. I don't know why, but that was funny to me  :tongue2: .

----------


## duke396

Thanks for your comment Yoshi.  Yeah, I was still kinda wired from the non-lucid dreams before that, one of them was kind of like an old (think 90s) first person shooter lol.  I was most amused by the second part where I froze the guy, I've never been able to do something like that before so I was happy to be moving forward.

----------


## juroara

This thread rocks! I think I wanna practice ADA more then I wanna practice lucid dreaming (as by itself)

The other day I was home alone and I got spooked out when I walked into my sisters bedroom. Then I suddenly I thought, how weird this all is! It reminds me of a ton of scary home alone dreams ive had. 

I was positive that I was awake, but I went ahead and _pretended that I was dreaming_. No, I convinced myself I was dreaming. Until I got that ever familiar feeling of lucidity. And then I looked about me as if all was a dream, observing everything and realizing how weird it all is. It didn't last long. Moments later I went back to being positive I was awake.

Im still pretty positive I was awake. But when I look back at that waking-lucid moment, it feels just like a dream. And not only did it feel like a dream, I could remember clearly so many dreams, real dreams, that were just like that moment. Its was surreal! Wakes you up.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Thanks for your comment Yoshi.  Yeah, I was still kinda wired from the non-lucid dreams before that, one of them was kind of like an old (think 90s) first person shooter lol.  I was most amused by the second part where I froze the guy, I've never been able to do something like that before so I was happy to be moving forward.



Yeah, I forgot to mention how impressive your dream control was. I felt like I was reading a seasoned vets DJ. Nice work, indeed  ::D: !





> This thread rocks! I think I wanna practice ADA more then I wanna practice lucid dreaming (as by itself)
> 
> The other day I was home alone and I got spooked out when I walked into my sisters bedroom. Then I suddenly I thought, how weird this all is! It reminds me of a ton of scary home alone dreams ive had. 
> 
> I was positive that I was awake, but I went ahead and _pretended that I was dreaming_. No, I convinced myself I was dreaming. Until I got that ever familiar feeling of lucidity. And then I looked about me as if all was a dream, observing everything and realizing how weird it all is. It didn't last long. Moments later I went back to being positive I was awake.
> 
> Im still pretty positive I was awake. But when I look back at that waking-lucid moment, it feels just like a dream. And not only did it feel like a dream, I could remember clearly so many dreams, real dreams, that were just like that moment. Its was surreal! Wakes you up.



Thanks  ::D: ! Indeed, it does wake you up. When I first started practicing ADA, I would think, "Wow, I have been sleepwalking for years!" It really helped me feel alive again, if that makes sense  :tongue2: .

----------


## duke396

> Yeah, I forgot to mention how impressive your dream control was. I felt like I was reading a seasoned vets DJ. Nice work, indeed !



Thank you  :smiley:  It means a lot, really.  I was starting to get kinda discouraged before I had those dreams.  My only regret is that both of them got cut short, I have so many things I want to try out.

----------


## KingYoshi

Ah, that is quite alright. There are many more nights of sleep ahead of you. Just keep practicing and there will be many, many opportunities to explore your dreams  ::D: !

----------


## Kaolc

I've been practicing this for a little while now.
I've been taking sessions out every day, and even though I have been a bit busy with life I've managed to spend at least ten minutes per day in two- or three-minute sessions where I just became aware of everything. This has gone on for 11 days now, and today I finally got a lucid from it. It didn't last all that long, though, but I'll manage that later on with more practice.
I'm pretty sure the reason why I'm getting success is because I'm consistent, and I will definitely keep going. 10 minutes per day is nothing, and if I can increase that time as well as get myself used to the whole concept, I know I can achieve a lot of persistent lucids with this. This technique just makes a lot of sense, since it's basically performing consistent RCs throughout the day. Stuff like noticing yourself blinking isn't really a reality check, but then again, it would make you aware that you're dreaming if you were, and thus it is a sort of RC.. And the great thing about this is that it can be used throughout long periods of time. You can't pinch your nose or try to put your finger through your palm for an hour per day. You can, however, notice whether you're blinking or not for an hour per day, which is what makes this method so awesome.
Thanks, Yoshi! Anything else I should make sure to do?

----------


## Kaolc

Just to add some stuff to my other post, my dreams have definitely become more lifelike even when not becoming lucid, I've actually noticed that the element of touch has been added to my dreams where before they were pure vision. This is pretty interesting.
To go into greater details on the lucid I got from this last night, I was simply walking around in my dream when I just noticed it out of nowhere. I could just feel that something wasn't right - I suppose I must have gotten the urge to check my blinking or my breathing or.. Something. Either way, I noticed that something wasn't right, and just to confirm things I did the nose RC and of course it failed.. Or succeeded, depending on how you look at it. I was in a dream. I stopped, focused on my hands, got my breathing normal, and by doing these things I tried to stabilize my dream, because I knew that I usually wake up after ten seconds whenever I become lucid, simply because of the excitement. Unfortunately, I did not stabilize correctly. I was supposed to focus on all of my five senses, but only looked at the details of my hands. Soon enough, I was running into my dream hoping to do something, but then I lost focus and went into my dreaming state again. There goes that LD.. But tomorrow there's another day!  :wink2:

----------


## TeaSea

My problem, I've noticed, is that I struggle to focus on being aware while still doing other tasks. I just get distracted. So, more recently I've started treating everything as if it's part of an advert for Sky HD (for non UK people, they advertise for a HD TV subscription service, and overuse the word 'glorious'). 

It helps me to stay focused, although the word 'glorious' starts going around my head every time I start practising this way  ::D:

----------


## Ctharlhie

David Attenborough documentaries with Sigur Ross playing in the background also comes to mind  :wink2:

----------


## TeaSea

<off topic>
Sigur Ros! WOO!
</off topic>

They have the perfect sound for ADA  ::D:

----------


## KingYoshi

Nice progress indeed Kaolc. Congrats on achieving lucidity and it sounds to me like you are well on your way with ADA. Just make sure you are applying all five senses during your ADA practice. It seems to me like you are doing everything correctly. Just keep practicing and I'm sure there will be many more lucids to come. Once you get comfortable you can start to extend those sessions a bit longer and maybe try to mix them in while you are performing a simple task.

@TeaSea - lol, I looked up videos of youtube (on Sky HD). Maybe they will help make your lucids more glorious  :tongue2: .

----------


## rynkrt3

Just a tip for anyone that gets high.  For the past few days I've been doing ADA while high, it's both easier and more enjoyable.  ::D:

----------


## Aeolar

Damn. And here I thought these people were just lucky. I had my 1st lucid dream after 1 day of ADA practice as well! I'm impressed by the sheer immensity of people that it affects. 10/10 for KingYoshi!

----------


## zombiemushrooms

i'm starting to give up on lucid dreaming. when i first read this thread, i had my second lucid, and i haven't gotten close AT ALL since then. i do reality checks every day and i try to be aware as much as possible, but none of it is helping. i don't have any idea what else to even do. my dream recall is a joke. i'll go days with no dream memories and i've been writing in my dream journal every single day. if i remember anything, it's very short. i don't understand what extra steps i can even take. i've even tried WILDing and have made no progress with that. it's been 5 months and i've gotten nowhere. does anyone have any advice? what do i do to be more "aware"? how can i improve my dream recall? it doesn't make sense to me at this point, and it's very frustrating

----------


## TeaSea

> i'm starting to give up on lucid dreaming. when i first read this thread, i had my second lucid, and i haven't gotten close AT ALL since then. i do reality checks every day and i try to be aware as much as possible, but none of it is helping. i don't have any idea what else to even do. my dream recall is a joke. i'll go days with no dream memories and i've been writing in my dream journal every single day. if i remember anything, it's very short. i don't understand what extra steps i can even take. i've even tried WILDing and have made no progress with that. it's been 5 months and i've gotten nowhere. does anyone have any advice? what do i do to be more "aware"? how can i improve my dream recall? it doesn't make sense to me at this point, and it's very frustrating



Don't quit. Please. It took me 18 months before I started having proper lucid dreams. You've already had more than I had in the first year and a half of trying.

Having said that, try having a couple of 'weeks off'. Just put it to the back of your mind for a bit. It will give you a chance to relax and approach it with a fresh perspective.

Also, maybe this isn't the best place to have written that post, because now you'll get lots of people persuading you not to quit, and Yoshi's thread will have been completely hijacked  ::D: 

But please, don't quit completely. Your hard work will pay off  :smiley:

----------


## KingYoshi

> Damn. And here I thought these people were just lucky. I had my 1st lucid dream after 1 day of ADA practice as well! I'm impressed by the sheer immensity of people that it affects. 10/10 for KingYoshi!



Awesome  ::D: ! Glad it worked out for you and I'm sure that was just the first of many to come.





> i'm starting to give up on lucid dreaming. when i first read this thread, i had my second lucid, and i haven't gotten close AT ALL since then. i do reality checks every day and i try to be aware as much as possible, but none of it is helping. i don't have any idea what else to even do. my dream recall is a joke. i'll go days with no dream memories and i've been writing in my dream journal every single day. if i remember anything, it's very short. i don't understand what extra steps i can even take. i've even tried WILDing and have made no progress with that. it's been 5 months and i've gotten nowhere. does anyone have any advice? what do i do to be more "aware"? how can i improve my dream recall? it doesn't make sense to me at this point, and it's very frustrating



Well, I think your main problem is recall. If you aren't able to remember dreams very often, then it is going to be difficult to lucid dream with any technique out there. I would set my number one priority on dream recall. Lucid dreams will come. There are a few ways to go about this. I would suggest performing a mantra each night before going to sleep. Try, "I will remember my dreams, I will remember my dreams." Be persistent with this and try to do it every single night. If you are able to set alarms throughout the night, do so. It is so much easier to recall a dream if you wake up right after it. Waiting until the morning to recall all of your dreams is pretty difficult, especially if your recall is great at the moment. Keep something at your bedside to write down your dreams immediately upon waking up. If you aren't able to set alarms, try to perform this mantra, "I will wake up after my dream, I will wake up after my dream." This will help your mind/body fully wake up during your micro-awakenings (short periods during the night that you wake up, but likely never even realize it). 

You have to stay confident as well. Even if you don't believe it, act as if you are a pro dreamer. Fall asleep expecting to have loads of vivid dreams and don't even worry/think about failure. It is very possible to try TOO hard. Relax and have fun with it. Go ahead and take a week or so off from lucid practice. Give yourself time to completely reset your mind (in terms of dreaming). Then start up with a new found confidence. It is very possible that you just happen to be in a dry spell. It may only take one good dream to kick start your dreaming practice. Just continue to work toward it and do everything you can to keep from getting discouraged. Good luck to you, I know you can do it  ::D: !

----------


## NrElAx

Exactly what king yoshi said. Mantras can be very powerful. When I use to have nightmares when i was young, i use to say " i will not have bad dreams tonight." And guess what happened, i never had a nightmare again. I would say that mantra like three times before I fell asleep and it actually worked. So give it a shot.

----------


## Ctharlhie

Recently I've been beginning my ADA sessions with the mantra 'I am aware', (just once at the beginning to encourage remaining aware). Would this not be effective as a self-affirmation mantra while falling asleep? Telling your mind to actively notice the differences between dream and reality while you are dreaming, rather than relying on passive awareness?

----------


## Spyguy

> Recently I've been beginning my ADA sessions with the mantra 'I am aware', (just once at the beginning to encourage remaining aware). Would this not be effective as a self-affirmation mantra while falling asleep? Telling your mind to actively notice the differences between dream and reality while you are dreaming, rather than relying on passive awareness?



It definitely helps. That's basically MILD  :wink2:  But it's hard for your mind to become aware in your dreams when it's not even aware in waking life. That's why the combination ADA-MILD is so strong.

----------


## DaTechnoKing

After only a few hours a day of doing this, my dream recall has improved 10 fold. My latest DJ entry can confirm that this really does help with recall.

Thanks Yoshi!  ::D:

----------


## Carzlebub

I'd like to share this tip that helps me a lot with this. If you own a digital wristwatch, set it to go off maybe once every hour and proceed with your ADA. Once you start getting hte hang of it, set it off at closer intervals, say once every 30 minutes or so and so on

----------


## KingYoshi

> Recently I've been beginning my ADA sessions with the mantra 'I am aware', (just once at the beginning to encourage remaining aware). Would this not be effective as a self-affirmation mantra while falling asleep? Telling your mind to actively notice the differences between dream and reality while you are dreaming, rather than relying on passive awareness?



Yeah, a mantra before sleep will certainly help increase your chances of obtaining lucidity. It is always good to pair MILD and mantras with ADA practice. Definitely give it a shot. 





> After only a few hours a day of doing this, my dream recall has improved 10 fold. My latest DJ entry can confirm that this really does help with recall.
> 
> Thanks Yoshi!



No problem and I am glad you are seeing results. Keep practicing and I am sure you will continue to see improvement.





> I'd like to share this tip that helps me a lot with this. If you own a digital wristwatch, set it to go off maybe once every hour and proceed with your ADA. Once you start getting hte hang of it, set it off at closer intervals, say once every 30 minutes or so and so on



Yeah, a nice friendly reminder can definitely help you remember to perform your ADA practice. Nice tip  ::D: !

----------


## Solarflare

oh nuts i stopped doing this without realizing  ::D: 

welp, back to square one  ::D:

----------


## gunsdontwork

This has been a great help, all the tutorials so far have worked really well ive found. ive had lucid dreams in the past but this was before i knew anything about it, i just thought they were really cool dreams that i was able to control. when i first looked through the site i didnt think i would be affective at this as i had not remembered a dream in about a month or so but that wasnt unusual for me. after finding and joining DV around 5 days ago i have had a dream every night, deadication is the key and if you are interested in something its not had to apply the training. i think the extra benifit is having one before as it kills off the doubt of possibility. if you are trying for your first ever LD i could understand it takes longer. out of those 5 dreams ive had 2 of them were lucid (check out my DJ for more details) 

just thought i would share my opinion with you

----------


## Laretta

I should try this out but I can't concentrate on multiple things at once - I just pay attention random things one after another (colors, light, taste, feel of something etc...)

----------


## duke396

I can't say I've been diligent with ADA because I have a tendency to forget... I think I'm going to try setting alarms like Carzlebub said.  But just from trying to be more aware, I've notice my dreams lucid or not have become more vivid.  Last night in a dream I was actually able to read several things clearly, and that is odd for me.  Usually it's just fuzzy.

----------


## Spyguy

Void meditation helps with ADA a lot  :smiley:

----------


## TeaSea

I finally decided to do this properly, instead of dabbling. I set random alarms (using Tasker for Android, in case anyone cares) throughout the day. Whenever they went off, I'd have little bit of an awareness session. Then, in the middle of the day, I sat outside with the intention of being aware for like ten minutes or so. I ended up being there for at least half an hour. It felt fantastic. I noticed everything. I'm about to go and do it some more, then it's off to bed early. I'll let you know how I go.

----------


## MBA42

So you just be aware of yourself and your surroundings? Sounds easy enough.

----------


## BenTheDream1018

What is ADA?

----------


## TeaSea

> What is ADA?



Here's a link to a useful tutorial for ADA that will answer your question  :smiley:

----------


## KingYoshi

> oh nuts i stopped doing this without realizing 
> 
> welp, back to square one



Ah, well it isn't like you are starting completely over  :tongue2: . Any practice little bit of practice you can get or have gotten will help toward obtaining lucidity. 





> This has been a great help, all the tutorials so far have worked really well ive found. ive had lucid dreams in the past but this was before i knew anything about it, i just thought they were really cool dreams that i was able to control. when i first looked through the site i didnt think i would be affective at this as i had not remembered a dream in about a month or so but that wasnt unusual for me. after finding and joining DV around 5 days ago i have had a dream every night, deadication is the key and if you are interested in something its not had to apply the training. i think the extra benifit is having one before as it kills off the doubt of possibility. if you are trying for your first ever LD i could understand it takes longer. out of those 5 dreams ive had 2 of them were lucid (check out my DJ for more details) 
> 
> just thought i would share my opinion with you



Awesome! Thanks for sharing that with all of us  ::D: .





> I should try this out but I can't concentrate on multiple things at once - I just pay attention random things one after another (colors, light, taste, feel of something etc...)



Yeah, most of us were just like you before we started ADA practice. After some time with the technique, you become aware of many different things all at the same time. You basically just practice and slowly build your awareness up to where you are noticing everything.





> I can't say I've been diligent with ADA because I have a tendency to forget... I think I'm going to try setting alarms like Carzlebub said.  But just from trying to be more aware, I've notice my dreams lucid or not have become more vivid.  Last night in a dream I was actually able to read several things clearly, and that is odd for me.  Usually it's just fuzzy.



Nice! Yeah, the alarms can definitely help and you should give them a shot.





> So you just be aware of yourself and your surroundings? Sounds easy enough.



Yeah, it is a pretty simple concept. You are basically just trying to be aware of all of your sense at once. Try to really pick up on the things that are mostly taken for granted.





> What is ADA?



It stands for "All Day Awareness." The first post in this thread will explain the technique in depth.  ::D:

----------


## Carzlebub

ahh well i was reading undoing yourself with energized meditation and other devices by christopher hyatt, and i came across a great exercise that is similar to all day awareness by the fact that you are just focusing on a sensation. As a beginner of ADA myself, this exercise is helping me greatly in adapting to ADA. 

"Lie down and do not move. Just breathe normally with your eyes
closed. Now become aware and describe out loud for 15 minutes
every sensation and muscle twitch in your body. Become aware that
tension exists  all around and within you."

I like this exercise because it makes you only focus on 1 of the 5 senses which is perfect for a beginner and literally the simple act of saying aloud what you feel makes your thoughts so much more concrete and lasting. When on the contrary, there are only thoughts of inside of your head, at least for a beginner like me, they immediately dissapear into a sea of other thoughts. You can also adapt this exercise to apply to the other 4 senses, and your thoughts and emotions and breathing

----------


## KingYoshi

Very nice! There are so many different things out there that relate to ADA, especially when it comes to meditation. Its very good to find ways to practice in which you are most comfortable. It seems you have found an excellent technique to assist your ADA. Nice job and keep us updated on how everything continues to work out for you. Good luck  ::D: !

----------


## pringles

Wow what a great thread, thanks everyone for such an interesting read!

I've got a question regarding body memory...one of the reasons I'm learning to lucid dream is that I won't have any physical limitations in the dream world, and by that I mean injuries...I get a lot of knee pain and wondered if ADA practice will translate that pain into a dream? If you have any ailments do you find that your mind brings them into your dreams because it is so used to them being there when you're awake?

----------


## NrElAx

> Wow what a great thread, thanks everyone for such an interesting read!
> 
> I've got a question regarding body memory...one of the reasons I'm learning to lucid dream is that I won't have any physical limitations in the dream world, and by that I mean injuries...I get a lot of knee pain and wondered if ADA practice will translate that pain into a dream? If you have any ailments do you find that your mind brings them into your dreams because it is so used to them being there when you're awake?



Great question. I have chronic lower back pain and I haven't had a lucid since I got it. I also wonder if it would transfer into a lucid from using ADA. I know for a fact that I dont have any pain in my regular dreams.

----------


## KingYoshi

Well, the best way to figure this out is by looking at your normal dreams or any lucid dreams you have had in the passed. If you don't have the pain in those dreams, then it likely will not carry over into your dreams now. If your knee/back goes through a pain spell while you are sleeping then it could carry into the dream. otherwise, you guys should be fine. I have really bad shoulders (my right shoulder has dislocated 60+ times in the passed four years). I have never had any problems with it in a dream though.

----------


## francis148

yes ADA is working for me.....my dreams become more vivid and i went lucid last night  :smiley:  i just realised i was dreaming.......thanx yoshi

----------


## KingYoshi

Nice job Francis! I'm glad it is working out well for you  ::D: !

----------


## pringles

Thanks yoshi, that's reassuring...sorry to hear about the shoulder though! Ouch! 

I'm writing this on my phone looking over a beautiful harbour, feeling and smelling the fresh sea air... time to switch on the ADA  :wink2:

----------


## Fedor

I gave up on the technique after it seemingly stopped working.  I don't know why it randomly stopped.   What is the suggested sleep range so you can go lucid?

----------


## anderj101

I'm having partial success so far.  The vividness has increased quite a bit, but I'm still breaking out of a dry spell.  I woke up 3 times last night, and I think each time was when I was starting to become lucid.

For me, I think it's a lack of sensation where there should be something.  During my last fragment last night, I was walking bare-footed in snow and noticed that I couldn't feel the cold on my feet.  *poof, wake up.

...now if I could just stay calm and stabilize...

----------


## l33tp4n3g3

I have ADHD so it's a lot harder for me to focus on many things. I tend to hyperfocus on one thing for long periods of time. For example, when painting , I'd paint on the same canvas for 12 hours strait and don't even remember the time. I also lack the ability to concentrate well or focus on important details. Just wonder if any of you guys have a similar disability that prevents you from noticing little details. How can you deal with it? On a positive note, I started using ADA yesterday and last night I had a a vivid dream which I haven't had for at least two weeks so this definitely works :smiley:  I'm going to keep using this technique and hopefully I'll be able to concentrate more.

----------


## Laretta

I have similar problems concentrating on multiple things at once (like you)... So i just focus on one thing (breathing in and out, various noises or feel of something):S

----------


## KingYoshi

> Thanks yoshi, that's reassuring...sorry to hear about the shoulder though! Ouch! 
> 
> I'm writing this on my phone looking over a beautiful harbour, feeling and smelling the fresh sea air... time to switch on the ADA



I've gotten used to it now. Popping it back in has become second nature. Old sports injury  :tongue2: . Good luck to you!





> I gave up on the technique after it seemingly stopped working.  I don't know why it randomly stopped.   What is the suggested sleep range so you can go lucid?



Well, the REM period starts to get ideal after around 4 hours of sleep. If you have already slept over four hours, woke up, and want to try to lucid dream during a nap, its best to nap 1-8 hours after waking up. Of course, you can lucid dream outside of these target ranges, but these are the ideal times. Also, how long did you practice ADA? Recall can always be a problem. If your dream recall is struggling then I would work on that before trying lucid induction techniques.





> I'm having partial success so far.  The vividness has increased quite a bit, but I'm still breaking out of a dry spell.  I woke up 3 times last night, and I think each time was when I was starting to become lucid.
> 
> For me, I think it's a lack of sensation where there should be something.  During my last fragment last night, I was walking bare-footed in snow and noticed that I couldn't feel the cold on my feet.  *poof, wake up.
> 
> ...now if I could just stay calm and stabilize...



Yeah, you seem to be right on the edge of completely breaking out of it. If you find that you are waking up quickly upon becoming lucid, you might want to try DEILD and get back into the dream. A few of these may completely erase the quick wake-up problem. I also have become lucid before because I couldn't feel snow on my bare feet. That is awesome!





> I have ADHD so it's a lot harder for me to focus on many things. I tend to hyperfocus on one thing for long periods of time. For example, when painting , I'd paint on the same canvas for 12 hours strait and don't even remember the time. I also lack the ability to concentrate well or focus on important details. Just wonder if any of you guys have a similar disability that prevents you from noticing little details. How can you deal with it? On a positive note, I started using ADA yesterday and last night I had a a vivid dream which I haven't had for at least two weeks so this definitely works I'm going to keep using this technique and hopefully I'll be able to concentrate more.



I would suggest that you just take the technique slow. Start out just performing ADA in short sessions. This will help your mind get used to the idea. I think it can definitely help with your concentration and your ADHD. Just don't give up or get discouraged. Work your way into the technique and try to get a bit of a feel for it before going all out.

Like Laretta stated, you can narrow your ADA practice to a few sensations. Once you get used to those, you can add a new sensation and practice with those. Keep adding new sensations and build up to where you are using all of your senses. Just take your time, there is no rush. There are many, many dream opportunities ahead.

----------


## Laretta

Also, my dreams became more intense and vivid than before - I remember more of my past dreams (or more than 2 dreams)  :smiley:

----------


## Carzlebub

I've been focusing on being aware of sounds for the past day and a half because i thought it would be the easiest sense to practice ADA with, and damn it is really challenging. Its also really exhausting but I love it. At first I tried to only practice being aware of sound whenever im in my car, but now i have expanded it to whereever i go, to whatever im doing. Right now as im typing this im focusing in on the sound that each keyboard makes, my fan clattering, the wind movement that its causing, my breath. I also had two very long dreams this morning, although i also got a lot of sleep. 

I think i can sum up ADA as a battle against mental laziness. I can see how if youre stressed or have a busy lifestyle, it is easy to surrender to your thoughts and forget whats going on around you. ADA is definitely keeping my mind at bay.

----------


## WDr

> Hi. I have tried to WILD(your and/or King Yoshi's wbtb technique) now for a very long time, and I've only half-experienced SP one time. (I once got small tingling all over my body...) My problem is that I either just fall asleep immediately or I stay awake for hours without results. I was just wondering if you had some advise about how long I should stay awake after my alarm rings  etc... Tonight I'm going to try with some white noise and see if that helps.
> 
> Oh, and BTW, I've also tried you're awareness technique, and for me it is more like some very long reality checks over the day, and not that kind of ever lasting reality check you're writing about... Some tips?



Originally posted on Naiya's DILD and WILD secrets, but she hasnt answered yet, and you seem to answer quickly, so I ask you instead  :smiley:

----------


## ilovefrootloops

Is this the same as Dream Yoga?
(This account is too new to post the link but it's a thread posted by Billybob in 2007).  Here's the overview
"Traditional Dream Yoga is a constant awareness of your current state of being. The goal of professional Dream Yogis is to attain a state of nonstop reality check - that is, a state of mind wherein the Yogi never loses consciousness of his environment and mental/biological processes."

----------


## DawnMarie

Hi there! I'm going to start using this technique and I'll tell you how it goes. (:
After I read the tutorial I immediately starting noticing more details and I will try to notice them alot more.
My dreams right now aren't that vivid, but I hope that will change.
Thank you for this tutorial!

----------


## KingYoshi

> Also, my dreams became more intense and vivid than before - I remember more of my past dreams (or more than 2 dreams)



Awesome! Sounds excellent and just keep up the good work. 





> I've been focusing on being aware of sounds for the past day and a half because i thought it would be the easiest sense to practice ADA with, and damn it is really challenging. Its also really exhausting but I love it. At first I tried to only practice being aware of sound whenever im in my car, but now i have expanded it to whereever i go, to whatever im doing. Right now as im typing this im focusing in on the sound that each keyboard makes, my fan clattering, the wind movement that its causing, my breath. I also had two very long dreams this morning, although i also got a lot of sleep. 
> 
> I think i can sum up ADA as a battle against mental laziness. I can see how if youre stressed or have a busy lifestyle, it is easy to surrender to your thoughts and forget whats going on around you. ADA is definitely keeping my mind at bay.



Yeah, I like your "battle against mental laziness" theory a lot. It sounds like you are doing well and just continue to try and improve your practice as you get further into the process. Congrats on your long dreams good luck to you!





> Originally posted on Naiya's DILD and WILD secrets, but she hasnt answered yet, and you seem to answer quickly, so I ask you instead



Well, with your WBTB, you really just need to play around with the times. You want to be tired enough to where you can return to sleep easily, but awake enough to where you won't crash out and lose consciousness. Make sure you aren't keeping your mind too active when you are performing the WILD technique. This can cause you to lay awake with little results.

As for the awareness, it just takes some practice and getting used to. Early on in your practice, it won't feel like one big day-long reality check. That is what you will be working toward. Just stick with it and keep training your mind to get used to it.





> Is this the same as Dream Yoga?
> (This account is too new to post the link but it's a thread posted by Billybob in 2007).  Here's the overview
> "Traditional Dream Yoga is a constant awareness of your current state of being. The goal of professional Dream Yogis is to attain a state of nonstop reality check - that is, a state of mind wherein the Yogi never loses consciousness of his environment and mental/biological processes."



Ah, I haven't read Billybob's technique, but it sounds very similar. Awareness is definitely nothing new when it comes to lucid dreaming. As you will find across many other guides on the site (Naiya's and Puffin's as well), awareness practice is a focal point. 





> Hi there! I'm going to start using this technique and I'll tell you how it goes. (:
> After I read the tutorial I immediately starting noticing more details and I will try to notice them alot more.
> My dreams right now aren't that vivid, but I hope that will change.
> Thank you for this tutorial!



No problem and good luck to you in your practice. Be sure to keep us updated on your progress as well  ::D: !

----------


## ilovefrootloops

Cool, I'll start incorporating more awareness into my waking life as soon as my transition to polyphasic sleep is complete.

----------


## Ctharlhie

> Cool, I'll start incorporating more awareness into my waking life as soon as my transition to polyphasic sleep is complete.



Ouch, how is that going? Am I right in thinking you spend more time in REM sleep as a result?

----------


## ilovefrootloops

Well it's only been about 24 hours so I can't really say much, but so far so good lol.  I drove to Toronto and back without dying so I'm fine at the moment.
And I've heard conflicting theories.  One is that your sleep with be 100% REM, another is than it will be mostly REM with a drastically decreased amount of NREM.  Either way, it's not that I'll have more REM sleep than I do now, it's just a higher percent will be REM.

----------


## Ctharlhie

> Well it's only been about 24 hours so I can't really say much, but so far so good lol.  I drove to Toronto and back without dying so I'm fine at the moment.
> And I've heard conflicting theories.  One is that your sleep with be 100% REM, another is than it will be mostly REM with a drastically decreased amount of NREM.  Either way, it's not that I'll have more REM sleep than I do now, it's just a higher percent will be REM.



 It's not the first 24 hours you need to worry about, wait until day 7  :wink2:   But stick with it, I've heard that there are real benefits once you get over the initial hump (who wouldn't want more hours in the day?) I haven't tried it because it isn't practical for me at the moment and there hasn't been much research into long term side effects.

I would imagine it would greatly increase the power of MIlDs, rather than setting your intention for hours, you're setting your intention for the next 30 minutes, same with DILD, you've very recently experienced actual reality so it's easier to notice the difference in a dream.

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, there have been many lucid dreamers over the years who loved polyphasic sleep. I practiced it for a while back in 2009, but my insomnia spells would cause problems with it. I ended up losing too much sleep.

----------


## ilovefrootloops

I've never been able to fall asleep doing MILD and therefore never successfully have had a MILD.  All of my LDs have been sudden "omg I'm dreaming, I will RC to check."  I think this is because in waking life, I randomly, about 20 times a day, suddenly remember to be aware, and then I try to be aware for a few minutes until start day walking again.  That's why I want to try this method as I think it is the reason for my abnormally high amount of LDs based on the little effort I put into it.

I was talking with robot_butler and he said during his year of polyphasic sleep, his dream yoga greatly improved leading to full day awareness.  I'm looking forward to that as I agree with you KingYoshi, I was debating in my head over it a few years ago and I came to the conclusion that it is the key to having all dreams be LDs.

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, I think so too. I just need to break this 30 LDs in a month barrier and I think I'll be able to progress a bit more

I've been stuck in the 20's for a while now

----------


## Kezune

Hope you break that 30 mark soon! I'm getting more lucid experiences thanks to you but I've still got a lot of work to do before I'm as experienced as you. : D

/Testimonial.

Well, I was tired today after going on a long walk with my dog so I figured I should take a nap this afternoon. It was a good opportunity for me to try to dream since I've been having trouble recalling my dreams overnight. I've been practicing KingYoshi's All Day Awareness technique every day and I've had a lot of lucid experiences (many of them short ones... but they're all a chance for me to practice my dream control and stabilization anyway) since I started. I'm practically guaranteed to not only remember my dreams when I nap in the afternoon but I'm probably going to have a lucid dream, as well. I love combining DILD and WBTB! It's a shame I can't remember most of my dreams overnight but working with my dreams in the afternoon is still very rewarding.

Thank you KingYoshi and Naiya!

Testimonial./

----------


## KingYoshi

Thank you for the encouragement! It is much appreciated  ::D: . It sounds like you are well on your way in lucid dreaming. Just keep practicing and working on building up your recall. Good luck to you!

----------


## carebearboy

This sounds alot like present awareness or thinking in the moment or mindfullness. It can be an amazing skill to have and not just for LDing, that's just an awesome side-effect of it. It can help to lower anxiety and depression as well and give you so much more clarity of thoughts and control over your emotions.

Many people have commented about ADA being challenging. There is no doubt that this technique involves a lot of practice. It's actually a step above meditation as it requires you to keep your eyes open and interact with the environment, making it much more easy to be distracted. KingYoshi is not messing around when he says that it'll take a while, but it's so worth it!

As for some advice, it might be helpful to know that when we are thinking about the present we are in the proper state. As soon as we think future thoughts, such as our wish/desires, or the past thoughts, such as regrets/memories, we have fallen off. That's okay though, just get back on. A nice slogon for this might be, "Fall 7 times, Standup 8." You get stronger each time.  :smiley:  Remember that keeping the mind focused on just sensations is key to staying in the moment and accessing our environment for clues.

When you are doing this right it can seem like the whole world has slowed down and became very still. And when the mind is quiet, the mind is clear. It is sharp. An old metaphor is comparing a still pond to a rippling one. A still pond is clear and reflects the truth whereas if the water is rippling, even just a bit, it can take from the clarity of our thoughts. Our emotions can play a big part in this as well as you might have guessed.

So, if you're reading this and you are finding that ADA is not helping as much as you'd expect it to for LDing then keep doing it for the benefits of clarity of mind, then perhaps given a little time you will see results with LD's because you are not so anxious acheiving something. Just relax. Forget about the past and future and the results you haven't got for the last 6 months of hard work. The past is only a memory anyways and the future an abstraction. Love the fact that you are mastering your mind.

Then the results will really come.

----------


## KingYoshi

Very, very nice carebear  ::D: ! Yeah, ADA, mindfulness, Dream Yoga, Walking Meditation, etc...they are all the same basic idea/concept. A very encouraging post. Thanks  ::D: !!

----------


## Laretta

Still no LDs - but my dreams became very clear (my deams are not really blurry but not that HD-like, vivid ones....  ::D: ) since I started practicing this! I don't know how to achieve Lucidity because I'm afraid to do a lot of things in my dreams and I'm always very relaxed.... Although I have better recall and clearer dreams than before  :Confused:   :Uhm:

----------


## dreamstate

I've read many things about lucid dreaming - but never heard something about ADA. Only the information to train beeing aware the whole day. Plausible because daily awareness = dream awareness  ::D: . So thanks =) for the information.

----------


## Metallicuh

Would it be better for ADA noobs to do this in a quiet place? Or focus on certain senses then as we get better start using more?
But I did this yesterday and I think my dreams were easier to remember I was actually asking questions in my dream and thinking "this isn't right" but didn't go lucid.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Still no LDs - but my dreams became very clear (my deams are not really blurry but not that HD-like, vivid ones.... ) since I started practicing this! I don't know how to achieve Lucidity because I'm afraid to do a lot of things in my dreams and I'm always very relaxed.... Although I have better recall and clearer dreams than before



Congrats on the increase in clarity and recall. It sounds like you are making some nice progress. Just keep practicing and the awareness will begin to transition into the dream state. Its ok if you don't really know how to become aware. The ADA practice will help your mind transition into your heightened awareness in the dream state.





> I've read many things about lucid dreaming - but never heard something about ADA. Only the information to train beeing aware the whole day. Plausible because daily awareness = dream awareness . So thanks =) for the information.



Ah, well there are many similar practices to ADA, like walking meditation, mindfulness, dream yoga, etc. I actually created the term/acronym "ADA"  :tongue2: .





> Would it be better for ADA noobs to do this in a quiet place? Or focus on certain senses then as we get better start using more?
> But I did this yesterday and I think my dreams were easier to remember I was actually asking questions in my dream and thinking "this isn't right" but didn't go lucid.



Sure, it would be fine to practice in a less chaotic area. This will allow your mind to get used to the heightened awareness. Congrats on your progress thus far. Just keep practicing and I am sure you will continue to progress  ::D: .

----------


## Singularity125

Oh, hey, this thread.  ::D:  I've kinda gotten back into this lately, though not to the level that I should. Part of the DVASA regimen involves mind taming, and I've found ADA more effective than any of the exercises in the book we're using. It's harder for random thoughts to intrude when you're paying full attention to your senses. Despite it being best for me I'm still not that good though, heh. Practice makes perfect!

Oh, and I was looking up theta waves because of another thread, and found this on wikipedia. I found it interesting. (Important bits bolded)





> In rats, hippocampal theta is seen mainly in two conditions: first, when an animal is running, walking, or in some other way actively interacting with its surroundings; *second, during REM sleep* (Vanderwolf, 1969). The frequency of the theta waves increases as a function of running speed, starting at about 6.5 Hz on the low end, and increasing to about 9 Hz at the fastest running speeds, although higher frequencies are sometimes seen for brief high-velocity movements such as jumps across wide gaps. In larger species of animals, theta frequencies are generally lower. The behavioral dependency also seems to vary by species: in cats and rabbits, *theta is often observed during states of motionless alertness*. This has been reported for rats as well, but only when they are fearful (Sainsbury et al., 1987).



I realize that quote mentions animals, not humans. I still find it really interesting though. What is ADA but motionless alertness? Well, I know you can do it while walking and such too... the alertness part is what's important. And the same brainwaves involved with both dreaming and ADA? Sounds like an endorsement to me.  :smiley:

----------


## KingYoshi

Very interesting stuff indeed. Thanks for sharing it with us  ::D: . I may have to look further into this theta rhythm.

----------


## Fedor

It's strange.  I stopped practicing for a while because it stopped working.  And began only slightly training my prospective memory.  Then I start having ld's like crazy.  I will combine this with the mild technique.

----------


## Karlitaki

once again , ky thanks alot for the tut .....
im realy going to try it , doesnt matter if i work or goi to school . thats better though cus im not in 1 place home or to my friend and i just see new stuff and i being more awareness abt that.

will post my work / experience soon


thankjs again bro.

----------


## Laretta

> It's strange.  I stopped practicing for a while because it stopped working.  And began only slightly training my prospective memory.  Then I start having ld's like crazy.  I will combine this with the mild technique.



I still can't realize weird things in my dreams - always accept everything as it seems (usually I don't ger exctited - I feel very relaxed in a dream)... I really want to have LDs because my last LD was about 2 months ago :S

----------


## Metallicuh

Right now I'm focusing on being aware visually. Then I will work on my ears whilst working on my eyes. Is this a good way to start?

----------


## Karlitaki

> I still can't realize weird things in my dreams - always accept everything as it seems (usually I don't ger exctited - I feel very relaxed in a dream)... I really want to have LDs because my last LD was about 2 months ago :S



Just be more aware of everything and in a dream it won't be like that so u will realise that your Dreaming ;D!!  ::D:  ::D:  ::banana::

----------


## Fedor

Just had another ld.  Lasted maybe 2 minutes so I am improving.  I have been rubbing my hands and what not to keep em going.

Had a one second ld the night before.  I realized I was lucid at the end of the dream.  I am improving.

----------


## Laretta

> Just be more aware of everything and in a dream it won't be like that so u will realise that your Dreaming ;D!!



It's not that easy as you think....  ::D:  My dreams feel like they were real  ::shock::  (sometimes my friends in my dreams act like they were in real life and I don't want to do anything stupid or strange - maybe this is why I have only 10 Lucids...  ::|: )

----------


## Karlitaki

well i have also only 10 lucids , but whenn i just train to be more aware in real life  then i gain more lucidity in dreams  :smiley:

----------


## KingYoshi

> It's strange.  I stopped practicing for a while because it stopped working.  And began only slightly training my prospective memory.  Then I start having ld's like crazy.  I will combine this with the mild technique.



Yeah, if you are going through a dry spell, sometimes you just need to take a little break. If you think about professional athletes, they always have an offseason where the rest up and recharge for the next season. Taking a break here and there can really help you reset frustrations and allow you to move forward in your practice.





> I still can't realize weird things in my dreams - always accept everything as it seems (usually I don't ger exctited - I feel very relaxed in a dream)... I really want to have LDs because my last LD was about 2 months ago :S



Ah, well it really isn't even about noticing weird things. With enough ADA practice you will just realize you are dreaming because you are in a dream. Don't focus on or worry about noticing strange things. Just keep practicing and learning what it feels like to be awake. During your ADA practice don't think about what is normal or not, just get in touch with your senses and understand how they work during waking life.





> Right now I'm focusing on being aware visually. Then I will work on my ears whilst working on my eyes. Is this a good way to start?



Yeah, take it slow at first. It can be overwhelming to apply all five senses right off the bat. Slowly work your way up and stay within your comfort zone. Good luck to you!





> Just had another ld.  Lasted maybe 2 minutes so I am improving.  I have been rubbing my hands and what not to keep em going.
> 
> Had a one second ld the night before.  I realized I was lucid at the end of the dream.  I am improving.



Awesome! Congrats on your success and just keep improving as you go. Sounds like you are starting to get the hang of it. Just keep at it  ::D: !

----------


## timujin

Man, this ADA thing is against my lifestyle. I mean, I always do absolutely everything in autopilot mode. It is my flaw, and I can do nothing with it. I mean, when I'm concentrating on being aware, as you advise, I can do nothing but walking or sitting in place. To do something useful I literally must let my mind flow. I can't do the task if I'm concentrating on it, seriously. Is there any chance I will succeed in this technique?

----------


## Spyguy

> Man, this ADA thing is against my lifestyle. I mean, I always do absolutely everything in autopilot mode. It is my flaw, and I can do nothing with it. I mean, when I'm concentrating on being aware, as you advise, I can do nothing but walking or sitting in place. To do something useful I literally must let my mind flow. I can't do the task if I'm concentrating on it, seriously. Is there any chance I will succeed in this technique?



Yes, there is. If you can't do anything usefull while maintaining awareness, then it's a good idea to practice when you're not doing anything in particular. It will help you get used to ADA. After a while you will be able to maintain it during simple tasks, so you can start practicing ADA when doing nothing and while doing simple tasks. After a while of that you will be able to do it during tasks of medium difficulty. And so on.

----------


## timujin

Thanks, one more question. Will mastering this ADA thing give me LDs, if i can remember approx. 0,6 dreams per night? How vital is improving my recall?

----------


## JussiKala

> Thanks, one more question. Will mastering this ADA thing give me LDs, if i can remember approx. 0,6 dreams per night? How vital is improving my recall?



Well while I usually remember LDs easier, that doesn't mean you can't forget them as well. You can get LDs without improving your recall but you're bound to forget some of them, just like normal dreams. If you want to remember the fun you had, improve your recall.

----------


## Fedor

Prior to last night I had back to back to back ld's on.  (3 different nights)

No ld last night ::?: 

Must stay persistent.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Thanks, one more question. Will mastering this ADA thing give me LDs, if i can remember approx. 0,6 dreams per night? How vital is improving my recall?



Sure, but I definitely suggest working on your recall. The better the recall, the more chances you will have to become lucid. Simply keep a dream journal and fall asleep with the intent of recalling your dreams. You could also try some mantras as well.





> Prior to last night I had back to back to back ld's on.  (3 different nights)
> 
> No ld last night
> 
> Must stay persistent.



Nice, just keep practicing and working at it. It sounds like you are coming along well.  ::D: !

----------


## Firebat11

Just a question. I've been practicing ADA for a while, and I don't feel like it's "bleeding" over into my dreams. Am I missing something?

----------


## KingYoshi

Well, it can take some time. If you are getting comfortable with your practice, try to increase your awareness even further. You want to work up to the point where you are naturally practicing ADA without even having to think/remind yourself to do it.

----------


## Singularity125

I had great results last night. I did some ADA, and the comprehensive energy work from the DVASA program before bed. I had three recalled dreams, two of which were lucid. I posted them on my DV blog. Now, they were short lucids, but during them I was carefully analyzing my environment, as an automatic response. I need a good sense of the dream environment too, after all. So ADA is definitely working its way into my dreams.  ::D:

----------


## Heimdall

It's been about a year since I practiced lucid dreaming, and I have had only a few LD's in total.  But I picked up the practice again and I have been trying for a couple a weeks with no success.  I did ADA for 2-3 days so far and just had a LD last night!  Thanks for this, I will definitely continue it.  I also noticed that it kind of makes me feel better also just being more conscious of everything all the time.

----------


## timujin

I am aware about everything only when I'm concentrating on it. I did 5-minute sessions each hour for 3 days, it doesn't become any more natural or easy or less concentration-requiring for me. What am I doing wrong?

----------


## Metallicuh

Got my first lucid last night. Thanks Yoshi.

----------


## KingYoshi

> I had great results last night. I did some ADA, and the comprehensive energy work from the DVASA program before bed. I had three recalled dreams, two of which were lucid. I posted them on my DV blog. Now, they were short lucids, but during them I was carefully analyzing my environment, as an automatic response. I need a good sense of the dream environment too, after all. So ADA is definitely working its way into my dreams.



Nice! Glad to hear you are showing some results. Keep it up!





> It's been about a year since I practiced lucid dreaming, and I have had only a few LD's in total.  But I picked up the practice again and I have been trying for a couple a weeks with no success.  I did ADA for 2-3 days so far and just had a LD last night!  Thanks for this, I will definitely continue it.  I also noticed that it kind of makes me feel better also just being more conscious of everything all the time.



Yeah, ADA really can have a positive effect on more than just dreaming. Nice job!





> I am aware about everything only when I'm concentrating on it. I did 5-minute sessions each hour for 3 days, it doesn't become any more natural or easy or less concentration-requiring for me. What am I doing wrong?



Ah, well you have only been practicing for 3 days  :tongue2: . Just keep working on it and it will gradually get easier and easier.





> Got my first lucid last night. Thanks Yoshi.



Awesome! No problem at all and congrats!

----------


## timujin

> Ah, well you have only been practicing for 3 days . Just keep working on it and it will gradually get easier and easier.



Others say that they've got results in 1-3 days. And I've lost my recall instead.

----------


## KingYoshi

Ah, well everyone is different. I'd say it will take at least a couple weeks to start getting some good results (on average). Try not to get discouraged and make sure you are falling asleep with confidence that you will succeed. Keep your chin up  :smiley: .

----------


## timujin

One question about technique: may I drop smell and taste? I've got sort of disorder, so, I don't feel anything most of the time. I don't think that it really matters, but just in case...

----------


## Fedor

I was about to quit because I sensed a dry spell coming along but I had an ld.

Issues are

-I am not sure of what to be aware of visually
I look at the different blades of grass and the hues of different bushes
Texutures on trees etc

What else do I look for?

What is this comprehensive energy build up thing?

----------


## KingYoshi

> One question about technique: may I drop smell and taste? I've got sort of disorder, so, I don't feel anything most of the time. I don't think that it really matters, but just in case...



Yeah, you can drop those two and just focus on the other three senses.





> I was about to quit because I sensed a dry spell coming along but I had an ld.
> 
> Issues are
> 
> -I am not sure of what to be aware of visually
> I look at the different blades of grass and the hues of different bushes
> Texutures on trees etc
> 
> What else do I look for?
> ...



Comprehensive energy build up?

Anyway, you want to see everything. It sounds like you are noticing some good stuff and on the right track. You don't have to single out any particular object, but make sure you are seeing/noticing everything around you. Your eyes to brain connection is powerful, so just try to push its potential. See and notice everything in your vision at all times (as much as possible).

----------


## SilverBullet

> Man, this ADA thing is against my lifestyle. I mean, I always do absolutely everything in autopilot mode. It is my flaw, and I can do nothing with it. I mean, when I'm concentrating on being aware, as you advise, I can do nothing but walking or sitting in place. To do something useful I literally must let my mind flow. I can't do the task if I'm concentrating on it, seriously. Is there any chance I will succeed in this technique?



I know what you mean. My technique is pretty much the opposite of this ADA technique.
There are 2 ways to lucid dream, try as hard as you can to lucid dream or barely try at all. Trying as hard as you can is utilizing the conscious mind, but the conscious mind is only a small percentage of the brain. The other technique, barely doing anything relies on the subconscious. Just trusting your intent and your subconscious to have lucid dreams on its own. But for some people it's just too hard to NOT try, because they get too excited about lucid dreaming. For you it sounds like the technique I use would be perfect for you.

----------


## timujin

What technique do you mean? I don't fully understand what you are saying...

----------


## SilverBullet

> What technique do you mean? I don't fully understand what you are saying...



 http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/silver...eaming-117015/

----------


## timujin

Your technique seems very strange for me. For the full first year I was LDing, I was absolutely sure that LDing is easy as walking. I was sure that I am a natural LDist. I saw nothing hard in LDing. But I didn't get automatic LDs, in contrary, I hardly LDed at all (2 unclear LDs in the whole year). So, it seems very unlikely for me that believing such thing again will help.

Added: can it somehow be combined with ADA technique, or they are mutually exclusive?

----------


## Metallicuh

ADA has gotten easier for me. I've been doing it everyday. My awareness has gotten better. My dreams are more detailed and I can remember them longer now.
I guess I'm the try-hard lucid dreamer

----------


## SilverBullet

> Your technique seems very strange for me. For the full first year I was LDing, I was absolutely sure that LDing is easy as walking. I was sure that I am a natural LDist. I saw nothing hard in LDing. But I didn't get automatic LDs, in contrary, I hardly LDed at all (2 unclear LDs in the whole year). So, it seems very unlikely for me that believing such thing again will help.
> Added: can it somehow be combined with ADA technique, or they are mutually exclusive?



You can believe, you can believe 100%. But if you don't set your intent then you're not going to get anywhere.

I guess you could combine this with ADA, by setting your intent on keeping your awareness at max throughout the day.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Added: can it somehow be combined with ADA technique, or they are mutually exclusive?



Of course you can. I have yet to come across a lucid dreaming technique that cannot be combined with another. The core of Silver's technique is auto-suggestion/MILD. You fall asleep knowing that you will succeed because lucid dreaming is easy. I always try to fall asleep with this positive sort of mind set. Practice ADA throughout the day, and fall asleep knowing that your practice will help you become lucid. Confidence can go a long way when it comes to lucid dreaming.





> ADA has gotten easier for me. I've been doing it everyday. My awareness has gotten better. My dreams are more detailed and I can remember them longer now.
> I guess I'm the try-hard lucid dreamer



Well, there is nothing wrong with trying hard, but over-working yourself can definitely have a negative influence. It can cause you to be stressed and get discouraged when results do not show immediately. Congrats on your progress and keep up the good, hard work. At the same time, make sure you don't get to the point where you are over-working yourself and your techniques. Always enjoy what you are doing. It seems that you are  ::D: !

----------


## timujin

KingYoshi, I've encountered yet another problem.

I can maintain sort of awareness throughout a day, but I can't maintain it if I'm in the fictional world, i.e. reading a book, watching film, surfing the internet, playing video game, etc. Such activities require full immersion into themselves, and I absolutely cannot maintain ANY awareness to real world in such cases. It is really a problem, regarding that they take most of my waking time. Should i maintain technique even then, or it is no problem?

----------


## Laretta

> KingYoshi, I've encountered yet another problem.
> 
> I can maintain sort of awareness throughout a day, but I can't maintain it if I'm in the fictional world, i.e. reading a book, watching film, surfing the internet, playing video game, etc. Such activities require full immersion into themselves, and I absolutely cannot maintain ANY awareness to real world in such cases. It is really a problem, regarding that they take most of my waking time. Should i maintain technique even then, or it is no problem?



Yeah this happens to me a lot also....  :Sad:  When I focus on something (or multiple events and so on) I feel myself "hypnotized" and often focus only one thing beacuse of this (for example - listening to music or watching an interesting video) :\

----------


## timujin

So, no answer?

----------


## grimmy2012

> So, no answer?



For one thing, it hasn't been that long. For another, he's answered this question already.





> Ah, this is a very good question indeed. When you are playing something more slow paced, like an RPG or an adventure game, its real easy to keep the awareness of your controller, your environment, etc. That never seems to be an issue. The problem lies with the fast paced games and action games. Particularly competitive shooters or sports titles (for me anyway). Now, when I am playing a shooter or a sports title, I am playing to win. I've always been the competitive type and hate losing more than I like winning. In order to play your best on a shooter/sports game, you have to be "in the zone"...so to speak. You aren't going to perform nearly as well if you are listening to your house noises, feeling your controller, your clothes, etc. Here is what I do...
> 
> I completely shift my ADA training to the game environment itself. I turn the volume up/put on headphones and really immerse myself in that game world. As if "I" am actually the character being controlled. I notice everything in the game environment as I am searching out the enemy. Listen for every single footstep, background explosion, gun shot, etc. Act as if you are within the game itself. Your smell and taste won't change, but instead of seeing images on a screen, see the game environment as if you are there. The controller/mouse is just the feeling of the gun/steering wheel/etc that you are holding. The button presses will be muscle memory, instantaneous reactions, etc.
> 
> Now, whenever you have some down time, like a loading screen, boring area, stop to take a piss, etc....shift your ADA to your actual environment for a quick session. Take everything in around you before shifting it back to the game world. I'm not trying to flatter myself here, I am just going to be honest. I have always been a baller (really good) when it comes to shooters and sports games. I really think the in-game ADA helps with that. It also seems to give me a lot of video game related dreams, which I don't mind in the least !
> 
> Even though you are immersed within the game, you are still awake. ADA practice through a video game will still help you develop the ability to feel the difference in reality and the dream state.

----------


## timujin

That's good, but that doesn't answer the question about what to shift your awareness to when you're reading a book. I read really much (even here, in Russia, I'm considered a heavy reader, and we're among the world top-reader nation), and when I do, I'm completely lost to the real world in what concerns awareness.

----------


## KingYoshi

If you are reading, I would suggest you take a short break and perform an ADA session every so often. While you are reading, try to visualize every scene from the book as you read it. Not only what the book tells you, but relive that entire scene in your mind, in great detail.  For Video Games and Movies just use what grimmy2012 posted.

----------


## Dren

Hmm, this is interesting - and it makes total sense. It doesn't seem easy though. I'm about to go on vacation so the new places will be ideal for practicing this, but I spend a lot of my time on the computer - often programming. I'm not sure it's possible to efficiently program while practicing ADA  ::?:  I need my concentration. Do you practice ADA even while doing things that need a lot of concentration? How would this work?

----------


## KingYoshi

> Hmm, this is interesting - and it makes total sense. It doesn't seem easy though. I'm about to go on vacation so the new places will be ideal for practicing this, but I spend a lot of my time on the computer - often programming. I'm not sure it's possible to efficiently program while practicing ADA  I need my concentration. Do you practice ADA even while doing things that need a lot of concentration? How would this work?



Ah, it is pretty difficult to keep ADA going during a task that requires a lot of concentration. I would suggest taking a quick break every now and then during your programming and perform a quick ADA session. I still have some struggles with ADA when I am playing an intense video game or something similar. So, I like to just not worry about it and perform quick sessions every now and then.

----------


## rynkrt3

&#x202a;Advanced lucid dreaming: part 7&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube

I watched the whole video, it really helped me understand this technique.

----------


## KingYoshi

Nice rynkrt3! Thats an excellent explanation of awareness. Thanks for sharing!

----------


## rynkrt3

I gatta admit, since this technique came out, I have been giving it attention on and off, but I still have to force myself to be aware, it's actually quite annoying and exhausting.  I feel like I can't give anything my full attention while trying ADA.

How long did it take for you to become more "natural" at this?

Do you have any tips for improving my problem?

-Thanks!  :smiley:

----------


## Dren

After a few days I think I'm starting to get the hang of this. I set my computer to beep every half hour to remind me to do a short ADA session. But when I'm up and about it's easier to be aware because I'm quickly becoming bored of my room  :Cheeky: 
It's a bit overwhelming to be aware of all my senses at once, so I like to take turns - listen and look one minute, the next focus on touch.

----------


## KingYoshi

> I gatta admit, since this technique came out, I have been giving it attention on and off, but I still have to force myself to be aware, it's actually quite annoying and exhausting.  I feel like I can't give anything my full attention while trying ADA.
> 
> How long did it take for you to become more "natural" at this?
> 
> Do you have any tips for improving my problem?
> 
> -Thanks!



Well, it took me quite a while. Probably a few months of consistent training before I started getting used to using all 5 senses at once. I've been doing this for over a year now. The best way to improve is to just keep practicing. 





> After a few days I think I'm starting to get the hang of this. I set my computer to beep every half hour to remind me to do a short ADA session. But when I'm up and about it's easier to be aware because I'm quickly becoming bored of my room 
> It's a bit overwhelming to be aware of all my senses at once, so I like to take turns - listen and look one minute, the next focus on touch.



Yeah, that sounds like an excellent strategy. Keep up the good work and be sure to update us with your progress. Good luck!

----------


## Fedor

Couple of interesting things to note in the past week and a half.  I went on a dryspell and stopped practicing for about 2 days.

Then the following 3 nights I went lucid with one second before I woke up every time.  Back to back to back.  

Why did that happen?  I still stopped practicing until this morning I had my best lucid yet.

Probably a full minute of me knowing I was dreaming.  I am almost slipped out of the dream when I thought of my body so I just fell down and woke up in the same place 1 second later.

After actually taking a day to focus on hearing I realize how much I have neglected it.  It seems I have pretty much been going off sight after paying most of my awareness to hearing.  Hopefully I see results.

----------


## purplepepper

Been practicing ADA for 2 weeks now and so far I think I'm getting pretty good, it doesn't seem so difficult anymore. I got 1 lucid so far from this DILD method, and Im noticing more overall clarity and detail in my dreams, recall is also getting better. Thanks KingYoshi  :smiley: .

----------


## Wayfaerer

Great thread! You explain enhancing your awareness very well. This has been something I've been doing for quite a while. Some awesome books I've read on the subject of optimizing your awareness is The Power of Now by Echart Tolle and The Mindful Brain by Daniel J Siegel as well as other "spiritual" and philosophical writings. I'd just like to add that being aware of your unconscious thought and emotional patterns instead of being a blind product of them is a crucial step to becoming aware of your immediate experience. Incessant thought often diverts awareness from sensing your immediate experience of whats happening right now. Thoughts about the future, the past, preconceptions about people and things filter pure, direct experience. You can become the awareness of your thoughts and reactions instead of being 100% convinced and controlled by them. After a while you can see that most of your unconscious thought is repetitive and useless. You can get rid of them by paying vigilant attention to your sense perceptions (as you point out very well) of your immediate NOW experience. When thoughts do come, they should be sparser, more meaningful, and should be an object of your awareness, but not you. Another thing that may help increase awareness is to erase the labels and preconceptions you attach to things. For example, many people may see a bird fly by, give it a glance, and go oh "bird" I know what it is, no need to take a second look. All they did was give it a label and it's lost all novelty. This goes with anything and everything, even people and yourself. Labels and preconceptions form an cage of illusion that blocks us from the direct experience of it's reality. While practicing awareness, try to let go of all labels and preconceptions, and just try to directly experience the pure reality of the object in a fresh light, as if it's the first time you ever seen it. I bet many people would be surprised the things they haven't noticed or explored before because of the lack of novelty labels blocked them with.

----------


## yuppie11975

Is it okay to  practice rc, mild, dild, and ada?

----------


## KingYoshi

> Couple of interesting things to note in the past week and a half.  I went on a dryspell and stopped practicing for about 2 days.
> 
> Then the following 3 nights I went lucid with one second before I woke up every time.  Back to back to back.  
> 
> Why did that happen?  I still stopped practicing until this morning I had my best lucid yet.
> 
> Probably a full minute of me knowing I was dreaming.  I am almost slipped out of the dream when I thought of my body so I just fell down and woke up in the same place 1 second later.
> 
> After actually taking a day to focus on hearing I realize how much I have neglected it.  It seems I have pretty much been going off sight after paying most of my awareness to hearing.  Hopefully I see results.



You likely were just becoming lucid toward the end of your dreams or you were getting a rush of emotion (excitement, etc). I would suggest looking into DEILD. Its very easy to re-enter lucid dreams this way, so if you happen to start waking up upon becoming lucid, you can hop right back into the dream state.





> Been practicing ADA for 2 weeks now and so far I think I'm getting pretty good, it doesn't seem so difficult anymore. I got 1 lucid so far from this DILD method, and Im noticing more overall clarity and detail in my dreams, recall is also getting better. Thanks KingYoshi .



No problem at all and congrats on your success thus far. Good luck to you and just keep working at it  ::D: !





> Great thread! You explain enhancing your awareness very well. This has been something I've been doing for quite a while. Some awesome books I've read on the subject of optimizing your awareness is The Power of Now by Echart Tolle and The Mindful Brain by Daniel J Siegel as well as other "spiritual" and philosophical writings. I'd just like to add that being aware of your unconscious thought and emotional patterns instead of being a blind product of them is a crucial step to becoming aware of your immediate experience. Incessant thought often diverts awareness from sensing your immediate experience of whats happening right now. Thoughts about the future, the past, preconceptions about people and things filter pure, direct experience. You can become the awareness of your thoughts and reactions instead of being 100% convinced and controlled by them. After a while you can see that most of your unconscious thought is repetitive and useless. You can get rid of them by paying vigilant attention to your sense perceptions (as you point out very well) of your immediate NOW experience. When thoughts do come, they should be sparser, more meaningful, and should be an object of your awareness, but not you. Another thing that may help increase awareness is to erase the labels and preconceptions you attach to things. For example, many people may see a bird fly by, give it a glance, and go oh "bird" I know what it is, no need to take a second look. All they did was give it a label and it's lost all novelty. This goes with anything and everything, even people and yourself. Labels and preconceptions form an cage of illusion that blocks us from the direct experience of it's reality. While practicing awareness, try to let go of all labels and preconceptions, and just try to directly experience the pure reality of the object in a fresh light, as if it's the first time you ever seen it. I bet many people would be surprised the things they haven't noticed or explored before because of the lack of novelty labels blocked them with.



Stellar post, man! Thanks for sharing this with us and thanks for the compliments  :smiley: . I really like the portion about labels. Good stuff!





> Is it okay to  practice rc, mild, dild, and ada?



Sure. Feel free to mix and match as many techniques as you wish. ADA is always good when paired with other techniques. Definitely, go for it  ::D: !

----------


## DILDo

One of the first things I do to practice ADA is try to feel the flame of a lighter. Bad idea.

----------


## Fantersam

So. I really don't get it:
must I keep in mind - for example - that im breathing and that my chest is moving while im breathing the whole time or must I recognize it one time and then search for other things that I could be aware of?

I always try to be aware of the blinking of my eyes and my breathing THE WHOLE TIME, is that right?

Is it recommended to "expand" ADA with questions like "is my environment logical?, What did I do the last 30 mins?"

----------


## DILDo

I've been questioning what Fantersam said too. Day 3 of attempting to be more aware is hard. Im not sure what things that should be more visualized, or what stuff I should feel more. ._.

----------


## SilverBullet

One thing that made me realize I was dreaming many times was a strange feeling in the back of my neck. Maybe that'll help?

----------


## fOrceez

Hey Yoshi, i've been practicing ADA for a little less than half a week now. In this time, i've been noticing things off in my dreams, or just that the dream doesn't make sense but i don't think to RC. I question why the dream is happening and get confused, but i don't RC or become lucid. Any advice on this?
Cheers

----------


## SilverBullet

> Hey Yoshi, i've been practicing ADA for a little less than half a week now. In this time, i've been noticing things off in my dreams, or just that the dream doesn't make sense but i don't think to RC. I question why the dream is happening and get confused, but i don't RC or become lucid. Any advice on this?
> Cheers




I've made a rule for myself that if I am truly questioning if I am in a dream or not then I am.

----------


## Fantersam

> I've been questioning what Fantersam said too. Day 3 of attempting to be more aware is hard. Im not sure what things that should be more visualized, or what stuff I should feel more. ._.



for me its also day three, I can maintain a high lucidity but WTF. how should I be aware of my breathing ,my blinking and other things i see and hear AT THE SAME TIME?

hopefully he replies soon =(

----------


## Spyguy

> for me its also day three, I can maintain a high lucidity but WTF. how should I be aware of my breathing ,my blinking and other things i see and hear AT THE SAME TIME?
> 
> hopefully he replies soon =(



 If concentrating on all senses at the same time drives you crazy or unables you to do what you'd like to do, then it's a good idea to leave out a few senses. For example, if concentrating on sight, sound and touch drives you crazy, you could try it with just sight and sound. Once you get used to those you can add touch again. It takes a while before you are able to concentrate on all senses+blinking+breathing+... So start out with one or a few, then work your way up. Keep doing that and the lucids will come more and more often.

----------


## Fantersam

Ok this definitly will be a hard way :S. But i'll keep practicing ADA, sometimes it's just a great feeling to be aware of your surroundings. =)

btw: Spyguy, looks like your a Naruto fan too ;D.

----------


## Spyguy

> Ok this definitly will be a hard way :S. But i'll keep practicing ADA, sometimes it's just a great feeling to be aware of your surroundings. =)
> 
> btw: Spyguy, looks like your a Naruto fan too ;D.



True, it isn't easy. But it's worth the effort  :wink2:  And yeah, naruto ftw   ( :

----------


## Dumax

Thanks, very good and detailed tutorial. But I have question. Is this only for DILD? Cuz you need to be aware at day, so could I combine ADA with other technique? For E.X. ADA+WILD, ADA+DEILD, ADA+MILD....

----------


## XVSkulblaka7

Why am I just finding out about this!?!  :Oh noes: 
I just started lucid dreaming on April 25,2011 after watching Inception during my summer vacation!  ::D:  I was successful having my first lucid only 10 days after I knew about lucid dreaming!  :smiley:  But ever since I came back to school on June, I was stuck on a dry spell. Maybe because my hours of sleep is lessened from 10 hours to 5-7 hours or even because of stress. Thankfully I found your tread about ADA just yesterday. It maybe the solution to my problems! Hopefully I could master this and finally having lucid dreams!

----------


## Spyguy

> Thanks, very good and detailed tutorial. But I have question. Is this only for DILD? Cuz you need to be aware at day, so could I combine ADA with other technique? For E.X. ADA+WILD, ADA+DEILD, ADA+MILD....



ADA is a form of DILD, but it works good combined with other techniques. The downside to combining it with DEILD is that you can't keep a DJ, while a DJ makes ADA that much more effective. For example, if u get 5 LD's/month with DEILD and 5 with ADA, then ADA+DEILD could give 7 or 8. However, if DEILD gives 2 and ADA gives 12, then ADA+DEILD gives something in between, and it would be better to use ADA.

So if DEILD gives you just as many LD's as ADA or more, it's a good combo. If ADA gives you more LD's than DEILD, it's better to stick with ADA
(Yes I've worked with ADA+DEILD for a while  :tongue2: )

----------


## Fantersam

Day 4-5.
No lucid dream yet.
i cant keep up my awareness when im surfing the internet or watching TV... =/

----------


## XVSkulblaka7

*Day 3* on ADA. 
Still struggling to constantly be in heightened awareness, or even simply constantly questioning reality like "is this a dream?" 
I'll try practicing ADA in sessions as recommended. Hopefully I'll have the time, especially during school...

----------


## anderj101

After a couple months of occasional ADA, I've noticed that I am much more observant of my surroundings in the dream world. A few nights ago, subtle changes in my surroundings triggered lucidity for me. If only my recall would improve a bit, I could carry these finer details and observations into my journal.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Hey Yoshi, i've been practicing ADA for a little less than half a week now. In this time, i've been noticing things off in my dreams, or just that the dream doesn't make sense but i don't think to RC. I question why the dream is happening and get confused, but i don't RC or become lucid. Any advice on this?
> Cheers



This is definitely a good sign. It means you are getting closer and your awareness is starting to pick up in your dreams. Just keep practicing, you are right on the verge of a breakthrough.





> for me its also day three, I can maintain a high lucidity but WTF. how should I be aware of my breathing ,my blinking and other things i see and hear AT THE SAME TIME?
> 
> hopefully he replies soon =(



It really just takes practice. The more you practice ADA, the easier it will get to maintain your heightened awareness while applying all senses. It can be difficult at first, so I suggest either practicing in short sessions, or practicing just a couple of your senses to begin with. Try to slowly build up to your heightened awareness. It makes it easier.





> Why am I just finding out about this!?! 
> I just started lucid dreaming on April 25,2011 after watching Inception during my summer vacation!  I was successful having my first lucid only 10 days after I knew about lucid dreaming!  But ever since I came back to school on June, I was stuck on a dry spell. Maybe because my hours of sleep is lessened from 10 hours to 5-7 hours or even because of stress. Thankfully I found your tread about ADA just yesterday. It maybe the solution to my problems! Hopefully I could master this and finally having lucid dreams!



Good Luck to you and I am sure you will be lucid dreaming in no time at all  ::D: !





> After a couple months of occasional ADA, I've noticed that I am much more observant of my surroundings in the dream world. A few nights ago, subtle changes in my surroundings triggered lucidity for me. If only my recall would improve a bit, I could carry these finer details and observations into my journal.



Nice, it sounds like you are definitely on the right track. Recall is definitely important in all aspects of lucid dreaming. Just don't give up on it and I'm sure it will improve with time.





> I've been questioning what Fantersam said too. Day 3 of attempting to be more aware is hard. Im not sure what things that should be more visualized, or what stuff I should feel more. ._.



Well, the idea is to just feel, hear, see, smell, and taste everything. All at the same time. Try to start out with the things you generally take for granted. Blinking, breathing, feeling your clothes, feeling your body parts, etc.

----------


## Fedor

3 ld's in a span of three hours.  No dielding but all dilds.  I had my first ld that lasted more than 45 seconds.  Maybe 6 min I can't remember but I applied basic stablizing.

Looked at my hands closely then rubbed by feet on up.  How do you maintain lucidity as you are walking around.  I would tell myself stablize lucidty but I need something else.

----------


## Spyguy

> 3 ld's in a span of three hours.  No dielding but all dilds.  I had my first ld that lasted more than 45 seconds.  Maybe 6 min I can't remember but I applied basic stablizing.
> 
> Looked at my hands closely then rubbed by feet on up.  How do you maintain lucidity as you are walking around.  I would tell myself stablize lucidty but I need something else.



I'm not a master of stabilizing (not even close), but the way to maintain lucidity is to keep your dream senses active. Touch a lot of objects just to feel them. Keep looking at the details around you. Keep listening to sounds from within the dream. Etc. You basically activate ADA in the dream.

----------


## dicci0308

Awesome technique KingYoshi! Seems to be the key to lucid dreaming naturally! Do you recommend it for a beginner? Am not exactly experienced in lucid dreams :Cheeky:  Waiting for your reply!

Dicci0308

----------


## Solarflare

hes not here, he wont be for months

----------


## Laretta

I keep practice this technique but I can't find out why it doesn't work for me.... (I have qute freaky dreams and some of them are unusual or simply strange) :\

----------


## BobbyLance

> I keep practice this technique but I can't find out why it doesn't work for me.... (I have qute freaky dreams and some of them are unusual or simply strange) :\



Just like what King Yoshi told me, Some techniques don't work out for some people(like me, I'm mostly good at WILD and not ADA, although I still practice ADA). Maybe this isn't the type of technique for you, but I encourage you to keep practicing it, maybe after a week or two, you'll get the hang of it. Hope this helps  :smiley:

----------


## Spyguy

> Awesome technique KingYoshi! Seems to be the key to lucid dreaming naturally! Do you recommend it for a beginner? Am not exactly experienced in lucid dreams Waiting for your reply!
> 
> Dicci0308



 I'm not KingYoshi, but i would definitely recommend this technique. I have personally had a whole load of succes with it. If you have any questions, you can still post them here, but it won't be KY who answers them, it will be someone else who uses this (me for example :p). Good luck  :smiley:

----------

This sounds great. I'm hopping aboard this train.

----------


## BobbyLance

> This sounds great. I'm hopping aboard this train.



Hi there my friend, if you have some questions about this tutorial, feel free to ask any questions  :smiley:

----------


## Dawnseeker

This is one of the threads that made me decide to create an account for this forum and really get this all going. Thanks KingYoshi! (although you probably wont read this :tongue2: ).

Im doing ADA sessions regulary, but I often get overwhelmed by it. I get the Idea that I'm not able to focus on different levels of awereness at once. for example when I focus on feeling my clothes etc, I realise I'm missing the sounds around me. Then I focus on them, but I cannot see all details around me... etc.
One by one I think I'm finally getting the hang of ADA, but I cannot seem to combine different senses and levels of awareness. any tips?

muchas gracias

----------


## Spyguy

> This is one of the threads that made me decide to create an account for this forum and really get this all going. Thanks KingYoshi! (although you probably wont read this).
> 
> Im doing ADA sessions regulary, but I often get overwhelmed by it. I get the Idea that I'm not able to focus on different levels of awereness at once. for example when I focus on feeling my clothes etc, I realise I'm missing the sounds around me. Then I focus on them, but I cannot see all details around me... etc.
> One by one I think I'm finally getting the hang of ADA, but I cannot seem to combine different senses and levels of awareness. any tips?
> 
> muchas gracias



Start off by combining 2 senses. This might on itself be very difficult. Keep doing until until you feel you're good enough to go to the next step: 3 senses. Again, practice until you're confident enough to try 4. Etc. Eventually ( after a lot of time and practice), you'll be able to do 5 senses + being aware of breathing, blinking, etc. Good luck  ::D:

----------


## Prancingwolf

The other night I read this article before I went to bed and I had my first Lucid Dream. I don't know if it's coincidence, or what, but it was kinda weired when I thought about what I did the night before and realized it.

----------


## Zollage

This is so hard... ive been trying to use this technique, but I always loose focus. Well, I will keep trying..

----------


## AndresLD

I would consider myself an average lucid dreamer, I mean I've been into it for 2 years now so definitely past that rookie stage, but not as far as to consider myself an expert. I'm frustrated right now because it seems that whatever was working for me before is not really working anymore, and I stumbled upon this. I will definitely be trying this and see how it works out  :smiley: !

----------


## Csorax

Question:

Since I startet practicing ada, my dreams got very realistic. This troubles me finding unlogical things in them, therefore I can't really RC.

How can I use this to my advantage?

----------


## Spyguy

> Question:
> 
> Since I startet practicing ada, my dreams got very realistic. This troubles me finding unlogical things in them, therefore I can't really RC.
> 
> How can I use this to my advantage?



When doing a RC, dont just focus on the environment, but focus and what you are doing, why, and especially what you have been doing in the past half an hour or so. That's the biggest tell for vivid dreams






> The other night I read this article before I went to bed and I had my first Lucid Dream. I don't know if it's coincidence, or what, but it was kinda weired when I thought about what I did the night before and realized it.



Just knowing about the excistance of and thinking about LD makes u get lucid a lot more than the average human. It's only natural to wanna take it further ofcourse, but this shouldn't be underestimated  :smiley:  (congratz on having a LD  ::D: )






> This is so hard... ive been trying to use this technique, but I always loose focus. Well, I will keep trying..



Happens to everyone. I've been at this for almost half a year now, still lose focus. Just become aware again and find tricks to keep it up. It will work out eventually  ::D:

----------


## Spyguy

> I would consider myself an average lucid dreamer, I mean I've been into it for 2 years now so definitely past that rookie stage, but not as far as to consider myself an expert. I'm frustrated right now because it seems that whatever was working for me before is not really working anymore, and I stumbled upon this. I will definitely be trying this and see how it works out !



Good luck, it's definitely worth your effort!  :smiley:

----------


## DillonReyna

Finally! A Controllable, stable, DILD method!

----------


## BobbyLance

> Finally! A Controllable, stable, DILD method!



Hi there might friend. glad you've liked this method. Be sure to keep practicing ADA everyday and I'm sure you'll be able to master it in no time  :smiley:

----------


## carebearboy

When I first read this post I practiced ADA as much as I could during the day. I needed to set alarms to remind myself to stay aware and do reality checks (I'll just refer to ADA from now on as reality checks because I think of awareness as a RC). Without a reminder I might go 2 or 3 hours without a check, and that's basically all the dream-time for an entire night!

After about a month or so of serious practicing I'm noticing that I don't need to be reminded to remember to do reality checks. I seem to automatically do them. If something strange happens or if a dream sign comes up I instantly find myself doing a reality check. It's almost as if in a dream because it so instinctual I don't feel myself initiating it until it's been done. Today someone made a loud noise that startled me. I immediately took in my surroundings and did an RC before even giving thought to what the noise might be or where it was coming from.

I'm finding this technique makes the RC's much more pleasant and entertaining. I used to only use my watch, reading words, or my hands to do a RC. Now I have several ways of taking in my environment. I look at how the light bounces of different materials. I look around for shadows and their source of light to make sure it's possible. I might look at a chair and see if it is balanced properly and makes sense. I'll look at an object, close my eyes, picture it in my mind and open my eyes to see how well I've remembered it in my mind. I've noticed so many things in my apartment and outside that I haven't seen before because I am finally slowing myself down and taking them in. I think this ADA is helping me to slow my mind down so I can think better as well. My thoughts don't bounce around so much I'm able to go deep into the situation more quickly and with less effort.

People reading this post may notice that I have 2 LD's since joining. I'm happy with my results. I can maintain this. I find it's helping me to think and feel with a new perspective.

----------


## AndresLD

> When I first read this post I practiced ADA as much as I could during the day. I needed to set alarms to remind myself to stay aware and do reality checks (I'll just refer to ADA from now on as reality checks because I think of awareness as a RC). Without a reminder I might go 2 or 3 hours without a check, and that's basically all the dream-time for an entire night!
> 
> After about a month or so of serious practicing I'm noticing that I don't need to be reminded to remember to do reality checks. I seem to automatically do them. If something strange happens or if a dream sign comes up I instantly find myself doing a reality check. It's almost as if in a dream because it so instinctual I don't feel myself initiating it until it's been done. Today someone made a loud noise that startled me. I immediately took in my surroundings and did an RC before even giving thought to what the noise might be or where it was coming from.
> 
> I'm finding this technique makes the RC's much more pleasant and entertaining. I used to only use my watch, reading words, or my hands to do a RC. Now I have several ways of taking in my environment. I look at how the light bounces of different materials. I look around for shadows and their source of light to make sure it's possible. I might look at a chair and see if it is balanced properly and makes sense. I'll look at an object, close my eyes, picture it in my mind and open my eyes to see how well I've remembered it in my mind. I've noticed so many things in my apartment and outside that I haven't seen before because I am finally slowing myself down and taking them in. I think this ADA is helping me to slow my mind down so I can think better as well. My thoughts don't bounce around so much I'm able to go deep into the situation more quickly and with less effort.
> 
> People reading this post may notice that I have 2 LD's since joining. I'm happy with my results. I can maintain this. I find it's helping me to think and feel with a new perspective.



Great job, keep it up and I'm sure you will be having many LD's soon  :smiley: !

----------


## nzshaman

love it dude, totally understand, looking for the subtle gaps the subconscious mind misses in waking life and using them as doors to gain lucidity. ex you see a dog,does it have a shadow? if you don't notice the shadow in real life it wont be there in a dream, hence when you look for it in the dream it wont be there causing you to obtain lucidity

----------


## MissLucy

I'm scared of WILDing, so this seems perfect for me ^^ I'm going to try it, starting NOW. I have this 4-sided die (it looks like a pyramid) that I always carry with me. Dunno why, I just do. So now I take it out randomly during the day and really study it, feeling its edges, feeling its pointy ends, appreciating its colour (it's red).

It also serves as a reality check. I simply wonder "hey I wonder if I'm dreaming!?" and then drop the die from my one hand into my other. If it does not float up or fall through, I'm not dreaming  :smiley: 

Soooo I do awareness exercises and reality checks randomly throughout the day ^^

Let's see how that works ^^

----------


## BobbyLance

Good luck my friend  :smiley:

----------


## Spyguy

> I'm scared of WILDing, so this seems perfect for me ^^ I'm going to try it, starting NOW. I have this 4-sided die (it looks like a pyramid) that I always carry with me. Dunno why, I just do. So now I take it out randomly during the day and really study it, feeling its edges, feeling its pointy ends, appreciating its colour (it's red).
> 
> It also serves as a reality check. I simply wonder "hey I wonder if I'm dreaming!?" and then drop the die from my one hand into my other. If it does not float up or fall through, I'm not dreaming 
> 
> Soooo I do awareness exercises and reality checks randomly throughout the day ^^
> 
> Let's see how that works ^^



Good luck indeed! Don't get discouraged if it doesn't work. It could take some time to learn this technique and even if you do it perfectly from the start it could take a few days before this lifestyle carries over in your dreams. You can also get an LD on the first night of trying though  :tongue2:  So let's hope for it. Good luck!

----------


## dianhsuhe

> Yes, sounds good. Make sure you using all 5 senses when practicing ADA. Obviously, taste won't be used as often, but take a big inhale every now and again to taste the air around you. Just try to notice more and more everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I haven't had this happen to me, but I can understand how it would happen. One of the keys to ADA is to become aware of everything, but still keep your mind unique. If you are sitting at the local pub/bar, go ahead and imagine a dragon busting through the glass window, demanding an ice cold Coors. I imagine strange things like this regularly. I also play a lot of video games as well. If your dreams become too literal, throw some fantasy in that ADA practice. 
> 
> 
> 
> I shall definitely check it out, I also added your paragraph to the tutorial. I will also post a link to your research if you wish. My goal is just to help everyone get the grasp on awareness. A lot of dreamers look passed the importance of awareness when it comes to achieving lucidity.



Old thread new member!  lol
Great thread I have learned soo much in the last week or so  being a member on here.  One question that seems to tie into the quote above.

I regularly attempt to move objects in my daily life (something I have been able to do in almost every LD) to make sure I am not dreaming, is this beneficial?  ADA sounds awesome I have been doing it as I read through this thread just a minute at a time and every time I looked around my living room I would find new items, noises, shadows, EACH time.  I will practice often and report back-

CHEERS

----------


## MissLucy

Thanks for the support  :tongue2:  It hasn't worked yet, but I keep questioning reality whenever I remember to do it, and do the RCs with my die as well as the pinched nose technique. I did noticemy dream recall has improved! I can now easily remember 2 dreams per night, whereas before I'd be lucky to remember ONE.

----------


## theCambino

Even though I am still seeking my first lucid dream, I have to admit that the ADA technique is extremely powerful.

I have been practicing the ADA technique for a few weeks now, improving my mental awareness. First off, while I was walking home last night and I was completely aware of a tree that was fully decorated with those LED Christmas lights, noticing the clarity that it provided in the night. And then I had a dream this morning where I was at a store shopping for Christmas decorations with a group of friends. We were having a discussion about the classic white lights and the new LED lights, and mentioning about how I like the new LED lights. I continued by telling them about a memory I had, seeing the LED lights on that tree from the night before.

For the first time, I experienced a full in-depth memory flashback within a dream.

What's comical is that if I paid closer attention I probably could of became aware that it was in a dream. Though the majority of this dream I was in conscious state, having a heavy conversation with a friend about what I needed to do in the following days and after thinking about some of the answers I would provide, I explained my exact intent for being in this store we were at; something I would of done if I was awake and talking to someone in real life.  ::shock::

----------


## Spyguy

> Even though I am still seeking my first lucid dream, I have to admit that the ADA technique is extremely powerful.
> 
> I have been practicing the ADA technique for a few weeks now, improving my mental awareness. First off, while I was walking home last night and I was completely aware of a tree that was fully decorated with those LED Christmas lights, noticing the clarity that it provided in the night. And then I had a dream this morning where I was at a store shopping for Christmas decorations with a group of friends. We were having a discussion about the classic white lights and the new LED lights, and mentioning about how I like the new LED lights. I continued by telling them about a memory I had, seeing the LED lights on that tree from the night before.
> 
> For the first time, I experienced a full in-depth memory flashback within a dream.
> 
> What's comical is that if I paid closer attention I probably could of became aware that it was in a dream. Though the majority of this dream I was in conscious state, having a heavy conversation with a friend about what I needed to do in the following days and after thinking about some of the answers I would provide, I explained my exact intent for being in this store we were at; something I would of done if I was awake and talking to someone in real life.



Nice! You really got close there. Keep going like that and you'll be pro  ::D:  Even though I'm kind of on a dryspell now, this technique has brought me 17 LD's in ONE MONTH on it's own. So yeah, I'd say it works  :tongue2:  ADA + confidence = everything  :smiley:

----------


## theCambino

> Nice! You really got close there. Keep going like that and you'll be pro  Even though I'm kind of on a dryspell now, this technique has brought me 17 LD's in ONE MONTH on it's own. So yeah, I'd say it works  ADA + confidence = everything



I know, right!? I am getting closer and closer.
Thanks a ton man! I really appreciate the support. The ADA technique has, without a doubt, helped improve my progression. I'd say I am pretty damn confident that I will become lucid soon.

 ::banana::

----------


## Spyguy

This technique has MANY useful side-effects. I figured out another. It helps with memorizing things. I've done a bit of research into the matter. Feel free to read or even participate in the research on memorization through ADA.

----------


## sean1

Hey everyone im new to this forum and this is my first post, ive been at trying to LD for ages now, and I've been trying this for about a week or so, my dream recall has improved but still no LD.
How do I know if I'm doing it right? What I do is listen to all the backround noises, my footsteps, breathing and the feel of wind across my face when i'm walking, is this enough or do you need to be more aware, I find it hard to concentrate on many things at once? is this normal?

----------


## Spyguy

> Hey everyone im new to this forum and this is my first post, ive been at trying to LD for ages now, and I've been trying this for about a week or so, my dream recall has improved but still no LD.
> How do I know if I'm doing it right? What I do is listen to all the backround noises, my footsteps, breathing and the feel of wind across my face when i'm walking, is this enough or do you need to be more aware, I find it hard to concentrate on many things at once? is this normal?



It can often take a while to get your first LD. Don't worry about it too much. And yes, it is normal to find it hard to concentrate on many things at once. It takes quite long for complete awareness to come naturally. If you find it to be overwhelming, you can start by focussing on 1 or 2 senses and then work your way up. Just focussing on the details of things you see is a huge part of your awareness (around 60% of our sensory imput comes from sight). You can also do smaller sessions of full ADA en then make them longer as the time comes. My advice is to try to go to your limit, but make sure that the ADA doesn't get in the way of your daily life activities. And although you can easily do without, I would recommend void meditation. It really gives a boost to your awareness, and it just feels epic  :tongue2:  Good luck! Feel free to ask any questions you may have.

----------


## sean1

> It can often take a while to get your first LD. Don't worry about it too much. And yes, it is normal to find it hard to concentrate on many things at once. It takes quite long for complete awareness to come naturally. If you find it to be overwhelming, you can start by focussing on 1 or 2 senses and then work your way up. Just focussing on the details of things you see is a huge part of your awareness (around 60% of our sensory imput comes from sight). You can also do smaller sessions of full ADA en then make them longer as the time comes. My advice is to try to go to your limit, but make sure that the ADA doesn't get in the way of your daily life activities. And although you can easily do without, I would recommend void meditation. It really gives a boost to your awareness, and it just feels epic  Good luck! Feel free to ask any questions you may have.



Thanks man your a legend :smiley:

----------


## faxman

Good one Spyguy. I usually concentrate on 2 senses at the same time. Full 5 senses awareness should be very interesting but I am sure it will come after a longer practice period.

----------


## Spyguy

> Good one Spyguy. I usually concentrate on 2 senses at the same time. Full 5 senses awareness should be very interesting but I am sure it will come after a longer practice period.



It certainly is interesting. Even if it is not, the vivid lucids that come with it are  :tongue2:

----------


## faxman

You make me so jealous  ::D:

----------


## Spyguy

> You make me so jealous



Don't be  :wink2:  I can't do fulltime allround awareness yet either. And my lucids aren't stable yet (although they keep getting more stable as the time progresses). By the way, that was a quik reaction to my reaction :O

----------


## faxman

Another good advice you also give is to do void meditation. I used to practice it and it's very enjoyable. I'll resume my sessions  :wink2:

----------


## Spyguy

> Another good advice you also give is to do void meditation. I used to practice it and it's very enjoyable. I'll resume my sessions



It's very usefull. I have to admit that I do it for the feeling of being high rather than for any practical purpose though  :tongue2:

----------


## Snowchill

First of all, thanks for the tutorial. It sounds like a great way to learn LD.  :smiley: 

I've a question though:
Are there negative side effects of trying to be aware of everything around you? I mean could it happen that you lose the ability to concentrate 100% on something when needed and get disturbed by the things around you? 
Our brain/body ignores those small details because they are not important to whatever we are doing in that moment. So we ignore them in order to concentrate on something "bigger", something more important. And if we do try to recognize those small details, will our concentration on the "bigger and more important thing" suffer?

----------


## Spyguy

> First of all, thanks for the tutorial. It sounds like a great way to learn LD. 
> 
> I've a question though:
> Are there negative side effects of trying to be aware of everything around you? I mean could it happen that you lose the ability to concentrate 100% on something when needed and get disturbed by the things around you? 
> Our brain/body ignores those small details because they are not important to whatever we are doing in that moment. So we ignore them in order to concentrate on something "bigger", something more important. And if we do try to recognize those small details, will our concentration on the "bigger and more important thing" suffer?



Practicing ADA won't give any problems like that, but you can start to feel a bit mentally exhausted. If that happens, slow down a bit. Take a break for a few days or do it with fewer senses at once. If you continue it while feeling mentally 'dead' you will most likely suffer from such problems. If you go to your limits but not too far beyond it is completely safe. I do advice you to stop being aware of your sense of smell when going to a public toilet though.

EDIT: I should add that it is a good thing to go a bit beyond your limits with ADA. It should be a little challenging, that way you push your limits and get better at it. But, as I said earlier, don't push it too far. It mustn't get uncomfortable.

----------


## BobbyLance

Just started practicing ADA... again(i wasn't into DILDing back then). I figured out that WILDing alone is insufficient. The energy and time exerted to a WILD is not worth it. Sometimes, a person may only get 1 or even 0 successful LDs in 7 WILD attempts. To counter this problem, i decided to change my tactics and include DILD in my arsenal(my DILD count in my signature are just accidental). So that whenever my WILD attempt fails, i still got DILD as a back up thus increasing more chances of having an LD.

----------


## Spyguy

> Just started practicing ADA... again(i wasn't into DILDing back then). I figured out that WILDing alone is insufficient. The energy and time exerted to a WILD is not worth it. Sometimes, a person may only get 1 or even 0 successful LDs in 7 WILD attempts. To counter this problem, i decided to change my tactics and include DILD in my arsenal(my DILD count in my signature are just accidental). So that whenever my WILD attempt fails, i still got DILD as a back up thus increasing more chances of having an LD.



Same here. I'm currently combining DEILD and DILD. Even if ADA doesn't get me lucid, it always at least makes my dreams more vivid and increases recall, meaning it's always worth it.

----------


## faxman

Looks like we have the same strategy. I am also trying to break an extremely long dry spell period.

----------


## gtmj115

Amazing. I read this last night and started practicing a couple hours before sleep. I had my first LD last night!!!!! I have only been researching LD and practicing for a week now. I think the key to helping me was the fact that I was just too excited and trying too hard before. Thank you!

----------


## joseduc

I've been practicing ADA for the past days. I have a question though. How do you stay aware of the little details when you are speaking with someone or focusing on a task (i.e. studying)? I have no problem using my senses together when I'm walking by myself or driving, for example, but as soon as I start talking to someone I forget to notice the details around me.

----------


## Spyguy

> I've been practicing ADA for the past days. I have a question though. How do you stay aware of the little details when you are speaking with someone or focusing on a task (i.e. studying)? I have no problem using my senses together when I'm walking by myself or driving, for example, but as soon as I start talking to someone I forget to notice the details around me.



 It will get easier with practice, but it might be a good idea to pay attention to stuff like the tone of the other's voice, rather than details in your environment. The main point is that you stay aware, it's no problem to lose sight of your direct environment as long as you stay aware. Good luck!

----------


## Squaddle

Nope, gonna stop thinking about looking at other people's induction technique. I have my own way of doing it.

----------


## Spyguy

> Nope, gonna stop thinking about looking at other people's induction technique. I have my own way of doing it.



It's good to hear you've already found your way, could you please share it?

----------


## Lucky

Had two LDs last night, after jumping back into the dream scene after 6+ months.

It was the same day I first read this thread, too.

Outstanding guide. Kudos.

----------


## Frerk

I've given this a try but I'm finding it very hard to concentrate on everything. I just focus on every small detail, like colors, shadows, sounds, smells and the like, right?

----------


## Spyguy

> I've given this a try but I'm finding it very hard to concentrate on everything. I just focus on every small detail, like colors, shadows, sounds, smells and the like, right?



Yeah, but don't lose the big picture. There is no need to look around trying to find details either. Just do everything you normally do, but be aware of all the details that are there. If you realize that you've been unaware for a while, don't let it demotivate you, just start being aware again.

----------


## Frerk

All right, I'll keep trying that, thanks! I'll report back when I've practiced for a while.

----------


## Eoghang

So I have been trying Puffins version of this but I want to try to be aware all the time so I'll try this and keep updating if I make any progress. With Sporadic all day awareness I have been noticing I notice and remember my dreams way more so hope this works out more.

----------


## Frerk

I've already noticed that I remembered more details from last night's dreams(Yes, dreams, first time I remembered multiple dreams) though this might be the result of keeping a dream journal, I'm not sure. Either way it's piqued my interest so I'll definitely continue.

----------


## Spyguy

> I've already noticed that I remembered more details from last night's dreams(Yes, dreams, first time I remembered multiple dreams) though this might be the result of keeping a dream journal, I'm not sure. Either way it's piqued my interest so I'll definitely continue.



It's most likely both. Dream journalling and ADA both have a positive effect on recall, and lead to splendid recall when combined. I personally don't have much time to write any dreams down, so it's a good thing this helps me remember a few dreams per night  :tongue2:

----------


## Frerk

If my recall improves this much from doing that it must really be a pretty powerful technique, very interesting.

----------


## DpsBob

*Guys, this is meditation*.

Read about it, do it frequently, and it will change your life.

Meditation is simply the simultaneous cultivation of continuous (all day) mindfulness (awareness) and concentration. And yes, its effect on waking consciousness bleeds into your dreams too.

Here is an *awesome* book on the subject. It is easy to understand, and powerful, and inspiring.

Mindfulness in Plain English

----------


## Ctharlhie

> *Guys, this is meditation*.
> 
> Read about it, do it frequently, and it will change your life.
> 
> Meditation is simply the simultaneous cultivation of continuous (all day) mindfulness (awareness) and concentration. And yes, its effect on waking consciousness bleeds into your dreams too.
> 
> Here is an *awesome* book on the subject. It is easy to understand, and powerful, and inspiring.
> 
> Mindfulness in Plain English



That is an amazing book, I too saw the parallels with ADA.  :smiley: 

I wonder if Yoshi is gone because he's actually on a buddhist retreat...

----------


## DpsBob

He'd have his head in the right place, I really want to do one of those some day.  :smiley:

----------


## Eoghang

Ok so probably a dumb question but no body asked it. So, when I am being aware do I just look at everything and know the are there or do I say it in my head for example, Lets say there is a shine from the sun on the door knob do I look at it and just know it's there or do I say in my mind "shine on door knob from sun". Thank you for your time.

----------


## Spyguy

> Ok so probably a dumb question but no body asked it. So, when I am being aware do I just look at everything and know the are there or do I say it in my head for example, Lets say there is a shine from the sun on the door knob do I look at it and just know it's there or do I say in my mind "shine on door knob from sun". Thank you for your time.



It is not necessary to say everything out loud in your mind. I personally find that it only gets in the way, because you notice so many things while doing this.

----------


## MyNameIsNotPa

This makes so much sense.  I wonder why I'm not "aware" or "conscious" of stuff going on in my dreams, but I never stop and take a deep breath of real life, so why would I do it in a dream?
Im starting to try this as of today being my first day.  Ive also found a little trick for others trying to start this, that I think KingYoshi stated in the original post, but I'm going to put it blatantly here:
To help, you can imagine the real world is a vivid dream if you are stuck trying to observe everything.  You will become more excited about looking at absolutely every detail if you think in your mind that its a dream and you want to remember it as best as you can.

Anyway, Im gonna keep trying this until I start living it, wish me luck and thanks  ::D:

----------


## Eoghang

What do you guys make of that lucd dreaming is a illusion of jinns/demons and that the do it in order to possess you and make you question reality. There are many accounts from famous boxers (ali fraiser foremen) that during a fight the have an OBE and that the are watching the fight from a third person persective the are not incontrol of their body
 ?

----------


## Ctharlhie

> What do you guys make of that lucd dreaming is a illusion of jinns/demons and that the do it in order to possess you and make you question reality. There are many accounts from famous boxers (ali fraiser foremen) that during a fight the have an OBE and that the are watching the fight from a third person persective the are not incontrol of their body
>  ?



More likely the pummelling a boxer takes to the brain during a fight causes the brain's body image centres to get temporarily scrambled  :wink2:

----------


## Spyguy

> What do you guys make of that lucd dreaming is a illusion of jinns/demons and that the do it in order to possess you and make you question reality. There are many accounts from famous boxers (ali fraiser foremen) that during a fight the have an OBE and that the are watching the fight from a third person persective the are not incontrol of their body
>  ?



I find the idea a bit weird, but I suppose it's not entirely impossible. Until I see any evidence otherwise, I go with the theory that LD is the activation of the logic centre in the brain during a dream.

----------


## Eoghang

Like they do it in order too make you want to become "one" with the universe and basically make you accept eastern religions. Like void meditation is openly admitted to being satanic. This explains it better. watch?v=hJzeDQMjzcU&list=UUGQixP_t9MGLSuPyTr693ZQ&  index=3&feature=plcp

----------


## Eoghang

That's a youtube link btw just copy it into the search bar. watch?v=hJzeDQMjzcU&list=UUGQixP_t9MGLSuPyTr693ZQ&  index=3&feature=plcp

----------


## Spyguy

I might watch it tomorrow, I'm on the Ipod right now. I will react to the theory after watching it. If I react now I might end up contradicting what I say later  :tongue2:

----------


## Spyguy

The link didn't work

----------


## Frerk

Aliens Already Walking Among Us: TRUE ALIENS EXPOSED! (Must See) - YouTube

I think he means that, he cut the latter part of the link.

----------


## roland3tr

That video, its content is the dumbest thing I've ever heard in a long time.

----------


## moSh

I've been trying this technique for about a week now, and still no lucid. Obviously I'm not impatient enough to expect instant results - I plan on doing this for as long as I possibly can - I'm just wondering if I'm doing it right.

I find it easy to become aware of things I can feel, such as my clothes on my body, various other things I'm touching, my breathing, my tongue in my mouth, etc., etc. and smells and sounds are not too difficult to pick out when I remember. However, what am I looking for visually? I try and notice shadows, and other lighting effects, but I can't seem to find anything else interesting enough when sitting in my room, for example.

Any ideas?

----------


## Spyguy

> I've been trying this technique for about a week now, and still no lucid. Obviously I'm not impatient enough to expect instant results - I plan on doing this for as long as I possibly can - I'm just wondering if I'm doing it right.
> 
> I find it easy to become aware of things I can feel, such as my clothes on my body, various other things I'm touching, my breathing, my tongue in my mouth, etc., etc. and smells and sounds are not too difficult to pick out when I remember. However, what am I looking for visually? I try and notice shadows, and other lighting effects, but I can't seem to find anything else interesting enough when sitting in my room, for example.
> 
> Any ideas?



There is not really anything to look for. It's not a matter of looking harder, but of being aware of what you already see (and hear, feel, etc.). In order to make it more useful as a tehcnique for lucid dreaming, it's also a good idea to question what you are seeing. Looking for shadows (for example) is a good way of adding the element of reality checking. But the basic is to be AWARE of the sensory input that is always there. Hope this helps!

----------


## moSh

> There is not really anything to look for. It's not a matter of looking harder, but of being aware of what you already see (and hear, feel, etc.). In order to make it more useful as a tehcnique for lucid dreaming, it's also a good idea to question what you are seeing. Looking for shadows (for example) is a good way of adding the element of reality checking. But the basic is to be AWARE of the sensory input that is always there. Hope this helps!



Ahh ok thanks, I think I get it now!

----------


## Frerk

I've been perfectly remembering lots of dreams lately, though they haven't been lucid yet. As I seem to be able to remember and visualize much more smaller details I think this technique is already starting to yield some good results. I guess I should perform more RCs and question reality more now  ::D:

----------


## LucidCorso

this feels like im a natural as i can feel the letters beneath my fingers and songs in my head and wind rushing by my body even after starting this yesterday! by the way, does anybody else tend to be really slow when being aware of their surroundings like in slow-motion?  ::D:

----------


## Spyguy

> this feels like im a natural as i can feel the letters beneath my fingers and songs in my head and wind rushing by my body even after starting this yesterday! by the way, does anybody else tend to be really slow when being aware of their surroundings like in slow-motion?



When I have nothing to do and try to just focus on being aware the best I can, then I am definitely a bit slow. At least it feels that way. But if I'm being aware while doing other stuff, it won't slow down the other progresses.

----------


## LucidCorso

> When I have nothing to do and try to just focus on being aware the best I can, then I am definitely a bit slow. At least it feels that way. But if I'm being aware while doing other stuff, it won't slow down the other progresses.



Hmm, that might be the reason because everytime I have tried I've been doing nothing, going to try it with football training later!

----------


## Extremador

So my days usually consist of staying home, usually going out at night (Tuesday, Thurs - Sat) and I also work during the day Thurs - Sun. 

The only time I really get to practice ADA is when I go out or when I work. Oh shit, I was doing it a lot yesterday. President Obama was giving a speech here at UNC and I was sitting in the stands behind him. It felt so surreal that I would constantly look around and notice everything and then plug my nose. I got to shake his hand. 

This is all crazy to me because just a week ago I had a dream that I met and shook hands with Obama, and he was talking to my father. The way his hands felt in the dream matched what they felt like in waking life, which blew my mind. 

Anyway. I love ADA!

----------


## Spyguy

> http://www.dreamviews.com/f45/lucid-...-jinns-131918/



This has absolutely nothing to do with ADA.

----------


## Ctharlhie

> http://www.dreamviews.com/f45/lucid-...-jinns-131918/



This kind of thing really rots my brain.

I feel like I need to look at some calculus afterwards just to purge of my brain of the illogicality.

----------


## Phion

> This kind of thing really rots my brain.
> 
> I feel like I need to look at some calculus afterwards just to purge of my brain of the illogicality.



I like the way you think!

----------


## xChris12

Actually practicing this will take a commitment. I tried the first day and it's tiring stuff..

----------


## Azul

> Actually practicing this will take a commitment. I tried the first day and it's tiring stuff..



Yea no kidding! I didn't but after the first few days I slowly drifted away from being aware.

----------


## Spyguy

True, this is tough, but the lucids are definitely worth it

----------


## xChris12

During school before trying ADA out, I was wide awake. Then I tried it for like a class period, I kept yawning each time I attempted to increase my awareness and tired myself out..

----------


## Extremador

So about 2 weeks ago I went to New York City again and had a lot of fun with ADA. I was there in December, and after coming home, I kept having dreams that I was back in the city almost every night, which was weird but led me to the idea that, if I ever went back and practiced ADA every day, I would continue to have dreams about the city and do it in my dreams.

I already had 2 or 3 dreams since I came back where I was taking my time to notice everything around me, and it felt exactly the same way as it did in real life. However, just like I sometimes forget to do an RC in real life, I wasn't able to go lucid.

Still practicing though! I love this stuff so much. I kinda wanna just move to NYC because it's a great place to practice it. ::D:

----------


## Bobblehat

Does the effectiveness of ADA - with regards to becoming lucid - wear off after a while?

----------


## Extremador

> Does the effectiveness of ADA - with regards to becoming lucid - wear off after a while?



One of the problems I usually run through is that there are so many possible dream scenarios that, your mind might not always go to one where you even remember that you learned about it. 

I wonder how long it takes for ADA to completely be a part of your mind. So much so that, in every possible dream scenario, you have the memory of ADA embedded and you can do it whilst dreaming.  ::shock::

----------


## Aeolus

For a few months I have felt a lack of focus in life. Like I was never fully awake, or just that everything was blurred out to a degree. Not literally visually, but I just didn't feel focused or aware. Today I decided to try out ADA, and was taking little awareness sessions pretty often. Today when I went outside to let my dog do his business, I walked out, looked around, and everything was clear and pretty.

----------


## akotten

I feel like this is the best tutorial on this site. It is very helpful! Though, I have not achieved a lucid dream yet (I just started this ADA stuff), my dream journals are becoming more detailed and my dream recall has been getting a lot better. I hope to achieve a lucid dream by the end of this month. I've also noticed more details in my waking life, and when I question if I am dreaming, I find my answers to be more detailed and complex rather than "yes, this is real". By far the greatest help I have received. Thanks to KingYoshi for this tut!!  :smiley:

----------


## theCambino

> my dream journals are becoming more detailed and my dream recall has been getting a lot better.



I know what you mean, making a comeback from a break, my journals are more detailed after every entry.

One of the greater tutorials out there!

----------


## Spyguy

Definitely

----------


## Neo Neo

Kind of jumping into the middle of this thread... but ADA definitely works! I did not know that this was well known until reading this post; a couple months ago I was experimenting with it and my awareness in my dreams definitely increased. I even had a few lucid dreams in the weeks that followed, but unfortunately have not been keeping it up. However, it is true though about awareness in waking life carrying over into dreams, and this thread is a good reminder of it.

----------


## Ksirminoh

I'm going to start using this technique today and post my results on my blog! I'm really excited about having LDs again!  ::D: 

If you want to follow my progress and maybe help me along the way, here's my opening post to my 30 Day ADA Trial: All Day Awareness – 30 Day Trial « How To Be Awesome

Thanks a lot!

----------


## Oceanboy

First time I slept long enough to get into my bit of dreaming, after going through this n giving what I interpreted from it a try. I tried just going over the details of everything I sensed, I then had an idea to help visually remember scenes/details of what I saw. 

Pretty much just looking at all of it, closing my eyes and trying to focus on the image that was just before my eyes. Not really sure if that will improve on it at all, just know that when the first night of dreaming after just focusing on details, I had one of my most dream filled nights I can recall, a total of 5 separate scenes/scenarios

Will post some more if more good comes from it.

----------


## enak101

Started this today, did about 10 one-two min sessions throughout school day, hard to remember sometimes haha. I wrote LD on my hand so every time I saw it I did a RC which reminded me of ADA, will try to do it for longer and more frequently. Looking forward to the results whatever they be.

----------


## Singularity125

I'm kinda shocked at myself. I don't know how I managed to forget that this technique once gave me two lucid dreams in one night... but that quote is right there in the OP, and when I saw it, I was like this:  ::shock:: 

...needless to say, it might be time to start doing ADA again.  ::D:

----------


## enak101

> I'm kinda shocked at myself. I don't know how I managed to forget that this technique once gave me two lucid dreams in one night... but that quote is right there in the OP, and when I saw it, I was like this: 
> 
> ...needless to say, it might be time to start doing ADA again.



haha, maybe then. Hopefully I get some lucids out of it as well. How long did you do it for for those lucids?

----------


## Singularity125

It was almost a year ago that that happened so... I really don't remember. But it can't have been more than a couple days, given my usual track record. I'm uh, easily distracted. xD

----------


## enak101

Well, did it a lot more today during school. Hopefully will keep increasing until it's effectiveness causes me lots of lucids hah.

----------


## lololee

I'm gonna start trying this method out. Will post results.

----------


## Jkniager

I tried this one day and felt like Shawn Spencer for an hour. After that I crashed. It's really over whelming. Have any suggestions?

----------


## mdspencer68

I just recently discovered this technique and decided to try it. However I am left with a question. I tried this while walking around my neighborhood. I started off with being aware of myself first. I then focused my awareness on the sound of my shoes hitting the pavement, the feel of my feet in the cushions, the muscles moving my legs, the feel of my clothes, and everything else that was mentioned in the tutorial. I then tried to add my awareness of other things around me as I was walking. 

For example, as I was walking A red car was coming up the street in the opposite direction. I took notice of the sound of the the car coming towards me, the sound of the tires rolling on the road, the color and design and size of it. But when this happened I lost focus of a couple of things about myself.  I understand the concept of this, but the main thing I need to know is does this exercise require you to be aware of everything at once? If so then I can understand how taxing it can be, but I'm always open for a challenge

----------


## Spyguy

> I just recently discovered this technique and decided to try it. However I am left with a question. I tried this while walking around my neighborhood. I started off with being aware of myself first. I then focused my awareness on the sound of my shoes hitting the pavement, the feel of my feet in the cushions, the muscles moving my legs, the feel of my clothes, and everything else that was mentioned in the tutorial. I then tried to add my awareness of other things around me as I was walking. 
> 
> For example, as I was walking A red car was coming up the street in the opposite direction. I took notice of the sound of the the car coming towards me, the sound of the tires rolling on the road, the color and design and size of it. But when this happened I lost focus of a couple of things about myself.  I understand the concept of this, but the main thing I need to know is does this exercise require you to be aware of everything at once? If so then I can understand how taxing it can be, but I'm always open for a challenge



Yes, it is the ultimate goal to be aware of everything, but it is not necessary for the exercise. The fact that you are aware at all makes a lot of difference. Practice makes perfect  :smiley:

----------


## Crashyy

My dreams are so vivid now, I can recall so many details thanks! I've been practising ADA for 2 weeks now. Hopefully I will have my first lucid dream soon  :Cheeky:

----------


## Eoghang

So I have had a lot of success with ADA and thought I would share some tips. If you find that your losing awareness don't worry about it don't be mad at yourself I think stressing too much in any technique is the worst idea you can do. The most important thing is to almost pretend everything is a dream after a week of doing this I went from one lucid dream a week to 3 so it's pretty effective. If you find yourself being lazy just do Sporadic awareness a ex member here had a guide but it seems as if she took it down. Just at random times ask yourself "how did I get here" or the tried and true "am I dreaming" and truly be suspicious of if you are or not. That's it this is probably the best technique for D.I.L.Ds once you start getting Lucid it will make this a whole lot easier because you will see how realistic dreams can be. Dream recall will increase without mantra because of this but do mantras anyway. Good look. Stay aware.

----------


## plabebob

Wow amazing thank you so much for posting! I'm so glad I saw this only 5 days in to learning rather than 5 months  :wink2:  

All my dream signs seem to be action based so I was finding it hard to do relevant RCs in real life, but since starting ADA only 20 minutes ago I've already noticed 3 things that could have been dream signs & done my RCs accordingly. I also forgot to put a teabag in my tea cause I was being so aware  :wink2: 

Thank you!

----------


## ThePlayer

I started practicing ADA yesterday. During the night I had 2 EXTREMELY realistic and long dreams! They just blew my mind... In one of those dreams I even had a piece of thought that it's odd that I can jump that long in a realistic environment like this. So I'm sure it works! And I even see the real world in new color. Now I just got to stick with it.  :Cheeky:

----------


## plabebob

That's great! I have been doing it for 2 days now with no real difference in dream quality - any advice? What kind of method were you using?

----------


## ThePlayer

I did (and do) it all day whenever it came to my mind. I didn't forget it altogether but took breaks because it can be really tiring. You must analyze everything you see, hear, feel on your skin or muscles, smell and taste. But I guess you already knew that.  :smiley:  The point is (at least as far as I understand) to notice things in as great detail as possible but at the same time still notice the "whole". Like if you see a crowded bus station and hear all kinds of noises then you should notice the small details on the texture of the road and on peoples and be able to distinguish the different sounds but at the same time still see and hear everything at once. This works great for me but (as everybody is different) maybe you have to tweak it a bit for yourself. So just keep with it. For me this awareness thing became natural the second day (today  :Cheeky: ). I may add that I've done a lot of concentration and awareness exercises that I'm sure help with ADA. If you're interested feel free to message me.

----------


## Spyguy

> That's great! I have been doing it for 2 days now with no real difference in dream quality - any advice? What kind of method were you using?



The intensity of the effects and how fast they come vary from person to person. The fact that your dream vividness has not increased yet does not mean you're doing anything wrong, so don't worry  :wink2: 






> I did (and do) it all day whenever it came to my mind. I didn't forget it altogether but took breaks because it can be really tiring. You must analyze everything you see, hear, feel on your skin or muscles, smell and taste. But I guess you already knew that.  The point is (at least as far as I understand) to notice things in as great detail as possible but at the same time still notice the "whole". Like if you see a crowded bus station and hear all kinds of noises then you should notice the small details on the texture of the road and on peoples and be able to distinguish the different sounds but at the same time still see and hear everything at once. This works great for me but (as everybody is different) maybe you have to tweak it a bit for yourself. So just keep with it. For me this awareness thing became natural the second day (today ). I may add that I've done a lot of concentration and awareness exercises that I'm sure help with ADA. If you're interested feel free to message me.



Looking at details without losing the big picture is definitely the way to go. Previous awareness and concentration training definitely helps, and it explains your quick succes :p Good going!

----------


## mdspencer68

> Yes, it is the ultimate goal to be aware of everything, but it is not necessary for the exercise. The fact that you are aware at all makes a lot of difference. Practice makes perfect



OK, thanks.

----------


## Sozu

I have start doing this for about 3 days ago, success remember to perform a 5-10 min ADA about 3-6 times a day so far (but also trying to make the awareness last long as possible but always forget about it after 10 min or so, but start got it as habit when I travel with bike etc). Will continue. So far I have had great recall, but don't know if it's cus the awareness training.

----------


## Jkniager

Ok I really need help with this. It's like waking up a muddy hill, I just keep slipping. Advise on how to remember to do it and how to concentrate on everything would be appreciated.  :Sad:

----------


## Kaenthem

I'm gonna start trying this method out. Will post results.

----------


## OceanSong

I'm getting there I think but not without obstacles. I'm currently doing a job that requires a fair bit of concentration so that's a bit detrimental and also when I'm at the gym I tend to forget about everything else. In the periods where I'm not doing these things I try to at least have "bouts" of hyper awareness which I reckon I'm pulling off quite well.

It's also helped me locate some annoying mosquitoes in my room so there's at least _some_ benefit  :tongue2: .

Also when I'm playing a game or watching a film my other senses seem to just zone out, is there a way of combating this?

----------


## Spyguy

> Ok I really need help with this. It's like waking up a muddy hill, I just keep slipping. Advise on how to remember to do it and how to concentrate on everything would be appreciated.







> I'm getting there I think but not without obstacles. I'm currently doing a job that requires a fair bit of concentration so that's a bit detrimental and also when I'm at the gym I tend to forget about everything else. In the periods where I'm not doing these things I try to at least have "bouts" of hyper awareness which I reckon I'm pulling off quite well.
> 
> It's also helped me locate some annoying mosquitoes in my room so there's at least _some_ benefit .
> 
> Also when I'm playing a game or watching a film my other senses seem to just zone out, is there a way of combating this?




Sorry for the slow response, I haven't been on in a while. As you have both mentioned, some task requires focus and that can make it hard to stay aware. To combat this, I personally think you need to keep ADA in your concious mind, not just in the back of you head. It is a little tough to explain, but think of it as being aware of your awareness. One way to actively stay aware is to think thoughts about what you are seeing, hearing, feeling etc. An example of this would be 'I am now walking through the hallway. I feel my feet on the ground, I hear my steps, the talk of the people around me, I can see the walls, the floor, the people,...'. You do not need to literally think about everything word for word, but keep the practice in the concious part of your brain.
Initially, this will be hard to do. So if you have something important, an exam fo example, and you feel that ADA is slowing you down, then it is really fine to stop for a while. Just make sure to start over afterwards. It is something that should improve your life, not spoil it.
Good luck!

----------


## OceanSong

> Sorry for the slow response, I haven't been on in a while. As you have both mentioned, some task requires focus and that can make it hard to stay aware. To combat this, I personally think you need to keep ADA in your concious mind, not just in the back of you head. It is a little tough to explain, but think of it as being aware of your awareness. One way to actively stay aware is to think thoughts about what you are seeing, hearing, feeling etc. An example of this would be 'I am now walking through the hallway. I feel my feet on the ground, I hear my steps, the talk of the people around me, I can see the walls, the floor, the people,...'. You do not need to literally think about everything word for word, but keep the practice in the concious part of your brain.
> Initially, this will be hard to do. So if you have something important, an exam fo example, and you feel that ADA is slowing you down, then it is really fine to stop for a while. Just make sure to start over afterwards. It is something that should improve your life, not spoil it.
> Good luck!



Cheers for the reply. 

I eventually resolved to put my ADA development on hold until my work placement ended. It ends after today so from then on I'll be able to put a lot more effort into it later.

One other thing, while doing ADA it makes it kind of hard to properly enjoy reading books and listening to music for extended periods because I concentrate on both. I like doing this quite a bit so it may be a bit of an issue.

----------


## Spyguy

> Cheers for the reply. 
> 
> I eventually resolved to put my ADA development on hold until my work placement ended. It ends after today so from then on I'll be able to put a lot more effort into it later.
> 
> One other thing, while doing ADA it makes it kind of hard to properly enjoy reading books and listening to music for extended periods because I concentrate on both. I like doing this quite a bit so it may be a bit of an issue.



Yes, reading and listening to music at the same time can be a little tough. What makes it hard is that both are words that you try to interpretate at the same time. I think the best way to resolve it is to listen to the tones of the music without making out the words. Ever felt drowsy while someone was talking or while music was playing, and you could hear the talk but couldn't make out the words? That's what I'm talking about  :tongue2:  That way you only need to process the words you read, not the ones you hear, but you do still hear the music. Hopefully this works  :smiley:

----------


## Xen

When I try this I notice a lot around me (which is really cool - especially in the countryside  :smiley: ) but I keep forgetting to do it and have to force myself to look around and think how I'm feeling, smells etc. Will keep trying!

----------


## Spyguy

> When I try this I notice a lot around me (which is really cool - especially in the countryside ) but I keep forgetting to do it and have to force myself to look around and think how I'm feeling, smells etc. Will keep trying!



Nice  :smiley:  It will get easier, but it will never be entirely automatic. If it would, then it wouldn't really be awareness though, you would just sort of become a ninja daywalker  :tongue2:

----------


## Kaenthem

so,here we go
"I think that my concern with ADA is not that it isn't a good thing (it is), it is that it doesn't focus on the right things for dreaming. In dreams, there is no external environment, and in LD'ing it is critical to understand that everything here is you. ADA does just the opposite by putting a priority on things that are not you"
your thoughts please  :smiley: ,because the quote above does make sense.

----------


## Spyguy

> so,here we go
> "I think that my concern with ADA is not that it isn't a good thing (it is), it is that it doesn't focus on the right things for dreaming. In dreams, there is no external environment, and in LD'ing it is critical to understand that everything here is you. ADA does just the opposite by putting a priority on things that are not you"
> your thoughts please ,because the quote above does make sense.



In dreams there is actually an external environment, it's just not simulated by external stimuli, but by the brain itself. For example, if you are dreaming that you are walking down a street, then you are looking at the street as something external from your own conciousness, even though it is simulated by your own brain. In real life, everything you experience is simulated just as much as it is in a dream, with the difference that it is simulated based on impulses from your senses. 
To put this a little more simple: in dreams there is also an environment that is external from your conciousness, and by becoming aware of the environment in real life, you will also become more aware of the environment in your dreams.

----------


## Kaenthem

> In dreams there is actually an external environment, it's just not simulated by external stimuli, but by the brain itself. For example, if you are dreaming that you are walking down a street, then you are looking at the street as something external from your own conciousness, even though it is simulated by your own brain. In real life, everything you experience is simulated just as much as it is in a dream, with the difference that it is simulated based on impulses from your senses. 
> To put this a little more simple: in dreams there is also an environment that is external from your conciousness, and by becoming aware of the environment in real life, you will also become more aware of the environment in your dreams.



I was thinking about it this way,and you described it to words,thank you  ::D:

----------


## Jkniager

I can't do this. I try and get stressed and stress I've heard is terrible for dreams. Also I like to daydream and this sounds like I need to completely cut out daydreaming. Someone suggested DDA, I think I'll try that sense I kind of do it anyway.

----------


## Spyguy

> I can't do this. I try and get stressed and stress I've heard is terrible for dreams. Also I like to daydream and this sounds like I need to completely cut out daydreaming. Someone suggested DDA, I think I'll try that sense I kind of do it anyway.



Even if you are not keeping it up all the time, the times you do use ADA will be like lengthened reality checks, so it will still have effect on your dreams. Also, learning to actually use this 100% of the time will take a long while. I have been doing this ever since this thread first came out, which is about 1,5 years ago, and I am not capable to do that either, even though I definitely got a lot better. So there is no reason to stress if it doesn't work out perfectly, just stay confident and keep going  :smiley:

----------


## Kaenthem

> Even if you are not keeping it up all the time, the times you do use ADA will be like lengthened reality checks, so it will still have effect on your dreams. Also, learning to actually use this 100% of the time will take a long while. I have been doing this ever since this thread first came out, which is about 1,5 years ago, and I am not capable to do that either, even though I definitely got a lot better. So there is no reason to stress if it doesn't work out perfectly, just stay confident and keep going



did you get a lot of LDs because of this techa?

----------


## Spyguy

> did you get a lot of LDs because of this techa?



Yes. The amount of LDs I get varies a lot, because my level of concentration varies a lot as well, but there have been points where I got nightly LD's thanks to this. Personally, I combine ADA with DEILD and Silverbullet's thread for an optimal result.

----------


## Kaenthem

> Yes. The amount of LDs I get varies a lot, because my level of concentration varies a lot as well, but there have been points where I got nightly LD's thanks to this. Personally, I combine ADA with DEILD and Silverbullet's thread for an optimal result.



thanx for the help,i myself am trying a good combination for me,it's very important to do what suits you when it comes to lucid dreaming,thhx again.

----------


## Spyguy

> thanx for the help,i myself am trying a good combination for me,it's very important to do what suits you when it comes to lucid dreaming,thhx again.



Definitely, using techniques that work well and/or feel more natural is the best way to go. There is currently no technique that works perfectly for everyone (would be a lot easier that way though :tongue2: )

----------


## Jkniager

> Even if you are not keeping it up all the time, the times you do use ADA will be like lengthened reality checks, so it will still have effect on your dreams. Also, learning to actually use this 100% of the time will take a long while. I have been doing this ever since this thread first came out, which is about 1,5 years ago, and I am not capable to do that either, even though I definitely got a lot better. So there is no reason to stress if it doesn't work out perfectly, just stay confident and keep going



Thanks for the encouragement. I think I'll give it another try, maybe mixed with MILD.

----------


## Samadhi

Approximately a year ago, when I learned about LDing, I read about Lucid Living (which seems to be pretty much the same as ADA). Back then I thought I could give it a shot. Shortly after that, I had one of my up to now most vivid dreams ever, including a false awakening. After that I didn't really do any ADA anymore.

Now, about a year later, I read this thread. Yesterday I practised ADA again for the first time, and at night AGAIN I got a damn long and pretty vivid dream + false awakening.

Now, is this coincidence? Is ADA working that well in general? Or am I just really susceptible to this technique?

Either way, I'm going to go on with it this time. Thanks for the guide.  :smiley:

----------


## Spyguy

> Approximately a year ago, when I learned about LDing, I read about Lucid Living (which seems to be pretty much the same as ADA). Back then I thought I could give it a shot. Shortly after that, I had one of my up to now most vivid dreams ever, including a false awakening. After that I didn't really do any ADA anymore.
> 
> Now, about a year later, I read this thread. Yesterday I practised ADA again for the first time, and at night AGAIN I got a damn long and pretty vivid dream + false awakening.
> 
> Now, is this coincidence? Is ADA working that well in general? Or am I just really susceptible to this technique?
> 
> Either way, I'm going to go on with it this time. Thanks for the guide.



It is a technique that works for quite a lot of people, but it does sound like you are very susceptible to it as well. Good luck  :smiley:

----------


## Jkniager

I'm still a little confused on how to focus on everything.

----------


## Spyguy

> I'm still a little confused on how to focus on everything.



Really focussing on everything at the same time, and seeing all the minute details of everything within you field of vision in the blink of an eye are not possible. The point is more to be aware of their presence at all times, not notice them all individually.
For example, if you walk through a forest, it will not be possible to focus on every leaf and it's shadow individually. Your brain is simply not fast and efficient enough to do that. However, most people will not even notice the leaves and shadows etc at all, they just walk through 'daywalking'. If you stay aware that those details are around you at all times, you will start to notice more details automatically, and the vividness of your dreams will increase.
To put it simple: do not try to actually see all the minute details, but try to be aware of their presence at all times


Hope this helps  :smiley:

----------


## Jkniager

> Really focussing on everything at the same time, and seeing all the minute details of everything within you field of vision in the blink of an eye are not possible. The point is more to be aware of their presence at all times, not notice them all individually.
> For example, if you walk through a forest, it will not be possible to focus on every leaf and it's shadow individually. Your brain is simply not fast and efficient enough to do that. However, most people will not even notice the leaves and shadows etc at all, they just walk through 'daywalking'. If you stay aware that those details are around you at all times, you will start to notice more details automatically, and the vividness of your dreams will increase.
> To put it simple: do not try to actually see all the minute details, but try to be aware of their presence at all times
> 
> 
> Hope this helps



oooh, that is a lot easier. I also have been doing this off and on for a little while without noticing it. I thought you had to notice every single thing at once and that's why I was getting stressed. I still haven't been able to do this a full day straight, but I'm glad to finally understand exactly how this works.

----------


## Kaenthem

spyguy,is that a Mangekyō Sharingan,i wanted to make my avatar like that and the moment i saw it i remembered your avatar,i believe yours is kakashi's mangekyō sharingan while mine is Itachi's mangekyō sharingan,man using this in a lucid dream would be awesome
if not,"meaning you just found the pic and liked it" forget what i just said

----------


## Spyguy

> spyguy,is that a Mangekyō Sharingan,i wanted to make my avatar like that and the moment i saw it i remembered your avatar,i believe yours is kakashi's mangekyō sharingan while mine is Itachi's mangekyō sharingan,man using this in a lucid dream would be awesome
> if not,"meaning you just found the pic and liked it" forget what i just said



You are exactly right. The picture you are currently using but with a black background was actually my avatar up to 2 days ago  :tongue2:  I used it because when I first read about Lucid Dreaming, it reminded me of Itachi's Tsukuyomi cast upon oneself. 2 days ago, I wanted to use another avatar and decided to use Kakashi's Mangekyou instead

----------


## Kaenthem

> You are exactly right. The picture you are currently using but with a black background was actually my avatar up to 2 days ago  I used it because when I first read about Lucid Dreaming, it reminded me of Itachi's Tsukuyomi cast upon oneself. 2 days ago, I wanted to use another avatar and decided to use Kakashi's Mangekyou instead



 ah yes i knew it,ever tryied it in a lucid dream?and sinse you were the first to put it as your avatar i think i'll change mine

----------


## Spyguy

> ah yes i knew it,ever tryied it in a lucid dream?and sinse you were the first to put it as your avatar i think i'll change mine



There is no need to change it  :wink2:  No I have not tried it in a lucid dream yet, I might do that sometime.

----------


## UcouldBdreaming

great tutorial i just relised how much sound everything makes  ::shock::

----------


## rumpel

Haha, I'm loving it. I read about it today and immediately tried to be aware of everything. And most of the time I sat there and felt how every stimulus was hitting me. Fancy, it almost felt a bit dizzy. Makes it worth doing that even if you don't want to have a lucid dream!

----------


## Kaenthem

I've said that I will post results, but I never did. This tech in great, it brought me 3  lucid dreams in three nights ::banana::

----------


## Jkniager

Still keep forgetting to do this. Man, maybe it's because there are so many other things that occupy my mind when I'm awake.

----------


## Ctharlhie

To start off with, don't try to do ADA. Set aside a time of the day when you know you definitely have time and won't be disturbed and go to your room. Now just sit and become intimately aware of everything you are feeling; the clothes you are wearing, the feel of your ass sitting on your seat, the slight tension of your muscles keeping you upright, the motion of your diaphragm and chest as you breathe, any sounds, the details of what you see, etc. You'll find that as you sit you'll notice more and more of your experience to be aware of. For 10 minutes attend to your experience of your own awareness as closely as possible. 

If this sounds familiar it's because ADA is essentially mindfulness meditation. You could view seated meditation as 'practice' meditation which you then extend to ADA which is 'doing' meditation.

----------


## KTDM

Picking up ADA finally because I feel like I have the... err... "capacity" for it, now. Before it seemed really monotonous, but now, it doesn't sound that bad. I pretty much go through reality in a trance, though, so this is going to take quite a bit of work. Probably. Might be easier than I think once I actually put some time into it. Eagerly looking forward to any results, as I find those dreams that are hazy and short-sighted to be a real pain, and this seems like it would get rid of those.
A question, though. I spend a lot of my time playing video games, watching or reading things.
If doing ADA during these times, while I am doing these things, should I focus on the things around me in reality or the things around me in whatever I'm immersing myself in? I'd prefer the latter, because I hate breaking immersion, but I can handle it if I have to. Or should I do both? Or should I use separate techniques for those things (eg. checking every few minutes if lines in something I'm reading change when I look away then look back)?

----------


## Spyguy

> Picking up ADA finally because I feel like I have the... err... "capacity" for it, now. Before it seemed really monotonous, but now, it doesn't sound that bad. I pretty much go through reality in a trance, though, so this is going to take quite a bit of work. Probably. Might be easier than I think once I actually put some time into it. Eagerly looking forward to any results, as I find those dreams that are hazy and short-sighted to be a real pain, and this seems like it would get rid of those.
> A question, though. I spend a lot of my time playing video games, watching or reading things.
> If doing ADA during these times, while I am doing these things, should I focus on the things around me in reality or the things around me in whatever I'm immersing myself in? I'd prefer the latter, because I hate breaking immersion, but I can handle it if I have to. Or should I do both? Or should I use separate techniques for those things (eg. checking every few minutes if lines in something I'm reading change when I look away then look back)?



It is not necessary to stay entirely aware of your surroundings, just make sure that you stay aware of what you are perceiving and of that fact that you are conscious. So if you are playing a game, be aware of what you see and hear 'in the game'. It is preferable to stay aware of your surroundings and the game at the same time, but that is hard to do, and there is no need to get all frustrated over that, as long as you are generally aware.

----------


## KTDM

Thanks for clearing that up.
This may sounds weird but I feel it helps to stay aware if I treat my line of sight, hands arms and legs like some kind of HUD.

----------


## Spyguy

> Thanks for clearing that up.
> This may sounds weird but I feel it helps to stay aware if I treat my line of sight, hands arms and legs like some kind of HUD.



Any mindset that helps you stay aware is great  :wink2:

----------


## KTDM

I'm surprised how happy noticing things just walking around outside makes me.
The whole time I put this technique off because I thought I'd only notice the bad things, but that's not what happened at all.
Feels good.

----------


## KTDM

I wish I would hurry up with my next LD so I can take special note of how it feels to actually have something to compare this awareness to.

----------


## TehLadoo

I've been practising ADA for about 5 days but I haven't seen any results, but I'm feeling positive about it. 

However, I'd just like to know if I'm going about it the right way. When I'm practising it I just focus on everything in my field of vision. 

When I try hear everything should I just recognise that there is a sound or try to figure out what it is. Also, I don't quite get how I'm meant to feel things, is it noticing how, let's say, my legs feel against the matress when I'm lying down?

----------


## meistersomnius

That's something I've been doing without even reading about it before. Now I will do it even more focused.

----------


## TehLadoo

Can someone tell me what they do in their ADA sessions?

----------


## KTDM

> Can someone tell me what they do in their ADA sessions?



Pay attention to the heaviness of my body and the effort required to move it. Try to notice small things in my field of vision I usually wouldn't, like reflections or shadows.
Hasn't quite worked yet, though.

----------


## KTDM

Just had another LD, which I think was because of ADA (I had switched shoes with a woman, and when looking closely at her wearing my shoes I noticed they had grown stiletto heels and figured I must be dreaming).
It only lasted about 10 seconds because I prioritized looking for differences for ADA over everything else, including stabilization. I'll share the things I noticed, in case they help anybody.

In a dream:
- Your body may still have weight to it, but you won't feel the muscles involved in it, such as calves when standing or walking.
- Unless you pay much attention to it, your body is generally numb. This means that...
- You do not feel your clothing on your skin, but you do not feel naked.
- If you have any wounds/pain conditions in the waking world, you will not feel them in the dream world unless you are going out of your way to do so.

Of course any of these things may change if they are the subject of the dream, because that would mean you're paying a ton of attention to them, like being naked or burned alive in a dream.
So my advice to anybody else would be to pay attention to these things, and look for the finer details in whatever is occupying your attention the most at any time. Hopefully this is the start of a glorious pay-off.

----------


## Jkniager

I think I'll stick to SAT for now.  I really like to daydream and focusing on everything and still daydreaming seems next to impossible.

----------


## Spyguy

> I've been practising ADA for about 5 days but I haven't seen any results, but I'm feeling positive about it. 
> 
> However, I'd just like to know if I'm going about it the right way. When I'm practising it I just focus on everything in my field of vision. 
> 
> When I try hear everything should I just recognise that there is a sound or try to figure out what it is. Also, I don't quite get how I'm meant to feel things, is it noticing how, let's say, my legs feel against the matress when I'm lying down?



There is no need to figure out what the sounds are, just notice the sounds. Noticing how you leg feels against the matress is an excellent example of how you should be trying to feel things. Another one is feeling the clothes on your body. 
Trying to focus on literally everything in your field of vision is impossible and would probably drive you mad. What you should probably be doing is focussing on details in the center of your field of vision. As for the rest of your vision: make sure you notice and stay aware of what you are seeing, but there is no need to look at every object individually. 

For everyone: Sivason has a good class on dream yoga. This contains (among other things) excellent tutorials about sensory awareness. I think that following those will help you understand what you should be doing.

----------


## Mangatasa

Hi to all, Newbie here. Had 14 LD under my belt for 11 months. After an 8 month dry spell, i decided to give it a break. While searching for an LDS, i came to this thread. Started practicing yesterday, did WBTB for less than 30 mins, and also the Lucid dream timer technique, i had the most stable and long lucid dream ever (30 mins!!!). My previous LD were less than 5 minutes duration. This thing works for me. Thanks spyguy. I agree that reality checks are not for inducing LD but to CONFIRM that one is dreaming. i personally would want to focus awareness externally so that you would not feel your physical body and increase tension to it, preventing relaxation. Instead, focus on your eyes, hearing, and your hands, with as much detail as pussible.

----------


## dami79

Maintaining ADA helps to redirect your attention in about 20% to the breath.

----------


## enak101

I will start doing this right now!!!

----------


## MarcusQ

I don't get it. I just don't _feel_ like I'm controlling my dreams. Whenever I dream and look back on it the next morning, I felt as if I wasn't really doing anything independently. It felt like a movie with an extremely deterministic outcome; almost trapped in someone else's body and only seeing what their eyes are seeing. How can I separate myself from this? How can I feel like _myself_ in a dream? Thank you in advance.

----------


## Buckey

I've been doing reality checks about once every fifteen minutes to thirty minutes, sometimes even more checks in that time-span. I'm assuming I should take thirty seconds to a minute of each of those checks and just take in everything around me and think to myself: "Am I dreaming? Are there any abnormal objects? *think of all the things I hear/see* What makes that object "real"? Describe it." And then the rest of the time just kind of do it at random times when I can?

*Also, please answer this:* What do you recommend I actually question about what I take in? I'm not too sure what I have to say to myself to confirm it's a real object, and not part of a dream. I'm assuming something along the lines of: where did it come from, how did it get here, and what is it made of?

----------


## Matt1

Does this method work even if you do not do it all day? For example if I start just doing it for 5 or 10 minutes at 60 or 90 minute intervals, will it have any effect on dreams?

----------


## Spyguy

> Does this method work even if you do not do it all day? For example if I start just doing it for 5 or 10 minutes at 60 or 90 minute intervals, will it have any effect on dreams?



Yes. Even though you are not aware all of the time, those sessions of awareness will act like extended reality checks, and can therefore induce lucidity. They can also increase the vividness of your dreams

----------


## yorkey

I've been practicing this technique for 3 days, no success yet but I'm not giving up! I just have a few questions. Of the 5 senses, I'm assuming sight, hearing and touch are the most important. Touch and hearing are quite easy, but sight is tricky because in any environment there's so much to look at! Is it ok to be aware of certain things, but possibly not a whole lot of other things?

Also, with regards to the senses, what is a lucid dream like? Do you feel weightlessness? The way I understand ADA is that it's practicing to realize the difference between dreams and waking life. So what is the difference? How does one's body physically feel in a dream?

I just have these questions on my mind, thanks to anyone who'll answer! I've been through many posts in this thread, but haven't seen answers to this specifically.

----------


## Jkniager

> I've been practicing this technique for 3 days, no success yet but I'm not giving up! I just have a few questions. Of the 5 senses, I'm assuming sight, hearing and touch are the most important. Touch and hearing are quite easy, but sight is tricky because in any environment there's so much to look at! Is it ok to be aware of certain things, but possibly not a whole lot of other things?
> 
> Also, with regards to the senses, what is a lucid dream like? Do you feel weightlessness? The way I understand ADA is that it's practicing to realize the difference between dreams and waking life. So what is the difference? How does one's body physically feel in a dream?
> 
> I just have these questions on my mind, thanks to anyone who'll answer! I've been through many posts in this thread, but haven't seen answers to this specifically.



In my experience I feel exactly the same as I do in waking life while in a dream.  The difference tends to be something I see like a pig monster or having a chip in my had before I open the bag.  I can't say what to focus on for sight because I haven't had enough practice with it.  Maybe if you see something that looks odd or out of place do an RC?

----------


## Spyguy

> I've been practicing this technique for 3 days, no success yet but I'm not giving up! I just have a few questions. Of the 5 senses, I'm assuming sight, hearing and touch are the most important. Touch and hearing are quite easy, but sight is tricky because in any environment there's so much to look at! Is it ok to be aware of certain things, but possibly not a whole lot of other things?
> 
> Also, with regards to the senses, what is a lucid dream like? Do you feel weightlessness? The way I understand ADA is that it's practicing to realize the difference between dreams and waking life. So what is the difference? How does one's body physically feel in a dream?
> 
> I just have these questions on my mind, thanks to anyone who'll answer! I've been through many posts in this thread, but haven't seen answers to this specifically.








> In my experience I feel exactly the same as I do in waking life while in a dream.  The difference tends to be something I see like a pig monster or having a chip in my had before I open the bag.  I can't say what to focus on for sight because I haven't had enough practice with it.  Maybe if you see something that looks odd or out of place do an RC?




The difference between your body in your dreams and your body in waking life is very subtle, and probably different for everybody. For me, the biggest difference is that my dream body feels much lighter. 
As for what to focus on: I think the best way is to focus on the big picture. It is important to notice that all the details are constantly there, but it is not to important to see every detail individually. Even more so, I think it is impossible to see every detail individually. Our brain is extremely good at processing information, but there are limits to what one can conciously register in a period of time.

----------


## yorkey

Thank you very much :-) Still no success. I had a dream last night where I was trying to escape a prison of sorts, and Johnny Depp and Stephen Colbert, who were my friends (in the dream) were captured. When I saw Colbert I went "Ah! But this be a dream!" but it never occured to me to do a reality check. I just went along with the dream. How frustrating.

----------


## saltyseedog

::bump::

----------


## Flex

Had my first lucid in over 4 years thanks to this method! I practiced for only ONE day only when I remembered to and I had a LD that night!! Thank you Kingyoshi for making this tutorial!

----------


## Phased

Wow, really helpful! Trying this out throughout the week, thanks fr the guide  ::happy::

----------


## KingYoshi

I'm back!! A HUGE thanks to all of the members that helped out when I was away. I really can't thank you all enough. I'm glad this tutorial has continued to help my fellow lucid dreamers, even in my absence. 

For anyone practicing this technique, please feel free to ask questions at any time. I will be keeping up with this thread (religiously  :tongue2: ) and should be quick to respond. 

Thanks again, everyone!

----------


## LittleStar

I guess I'll be the oneto welcome you back to the thread lol. Welcome back!

I had a question about actually remembering to perform both ADA and Sageous's self-awareness. I am doing an English lit degree at the moment, so I spend a whole bunch of my time reading, and even when not reading, in my down time I watch quite a bit of tv etc. 

my question is how do people remember to focus on their surroundings, while concentrating on something else, like reading a book, or revising for exams or in thier job. I haven't been actively doing ADA for a couple of months I don't think, but I do self awareness and the ADA that goes along with that(though even that has taken a back seat for exam time :Sad:  ) I have always considered myself to be a pretty aware person, I'll always behalf listening to everything that going on, several things at a time even, I'll see more an most others around me, and notice things that they don't. Bt I think it's a step from doing it naturally like that to doing it actively as needed to actually be aware of it.
I guess the firs step for me wouldbeto get back into ADA properly... Wich actually gives me another question to ask. What sort of things should I be looking for indoors. I spend most of my time indoors just sitting down, it's fairly quiet, just a cars going past outside and a fish tank. There are no smells or strong breezes to notice... What should I be looking for here?

I'm just not sure how I would take my concentration away from something that actually needs a good chunk of brainpower...

Thanks :smiley:

----------


## KingYoshi

Well, once you became very experienced in ADA and are naturally able to practice it, you could keep awareness up while performing any sort of tasks (studying for exams included). However, I'd recommend that during super important things like studying for exams/finals you should focus more on the school work than ADA. I'd suggest practicing your ADA in your free time or in-between important activities. The idea is just to get as much forced practice in as possible, so your mind begins to practice ADA naturally. 

For your indoors practice, it sounds like you are doing well with the sounds. Be sure to feel your clothes on your body, your breath as it travels from your lungs, to your throat, to your mouth, and exits your mouth and vice versa. Listen to the sound your breathing makes as this process happens. Be aware of your actual body as well. Every part of your body feels a sensation at all times, but most people take this for granted. You can pick out a single spot, on your leg for instance, and that spot senses the temperature of the room, a and feels the air in the room as well, even if there isn't a breeze. Try to feel your entire body from head to toe. It may help to wiggle a toe, finger, or move certain parts of your body initially, to get your mind focused on them. Once you feel that part of your body, you can stop moving it and just relax. Make sure that you aren't trying to hard or over-thinking the technique. You just want to carry out your normal activities, but with heightened awareness. The best teacher is experience. Just keep practicing and gradually try to become aware of more and more things simultaneously. If you have trouble, cut back on some things and take on a lighter awareness load. Good luck and if you have any further questions, don't hesitate to ask!

Thanks for the welcome as well  :smiley: ! Its good to be back!

----------


## swiggityswag

Hey, welcome back! You're a legend to many aspiring beginner lucid dreamers like me.

I was just wondering if you had made any improvements on ADA or things you do differently since you were on hiatus?

Thank you so much for the guide!

----------


## KingYoshi

> Hey, welcome back! You're a legend to many aspiring beginner lucid dreamers like me.
> 
> I was just wondering if you had made any improvements on ADA or things you do differently since you were on hiatus?
> 
> Thank you so much for the guide!



Thanks for the warm welcome. I just posted in the meta forum about editing my tutorials. As soon as I hear back from them, I'm going to go through my tutorials and revise, edit, add, anything that I feel needs to be added. I will definitely update it, but I need to go through it properly first. I'll post in here once I have completed it.

----------


## Unbound

Great tutorial! I have actually done this before, just trying to be mindful of everything, and during that time I noticed a great increase in my dream recall.  :smiley:  Thank you Yoshi, I will definitely start doing this again!

Hmm, smell the air...OH MY GOD, is this what my apartment smells like!? Must...open...window...yeah, as you said, all the small things we don't notice. :p

----------


## KingYoshi

> Great tutorial! I have actually done this before, just trying to be mindful of everything, and during that time I noticed a great increase in my dream recall.  Thank you Yoshi, I will definitely start doing this again!
> 
> Hmm, smell the air...OH MY GOD, is this what my apartment smells like!? Must...open...window...yeah, as you said, all the small things we don't notice. :p



Haha! Sounds like my place  :tongue2: ! Be sure to keep us updated on your progress.

----------


## Unbound

> Haha! Sounds like my place ! Be sure to keep us updated on your progress.



Will do!  :smiley:

----------


## tofur

hey guys!

Brand new here, I'm a beginner lucid dreamer with only 1 fully lucid dream under my belt.  What drove me to register and post this  was the method by which that lonesome magnificent LD came to be for me.  I had been doing vipassana meditation for a week or 2 for at least 45 minutes a day leading up to it, and became spontaneously lucid with no intention of LD'ing at all.  Didn't even know LD's were possible.

Now more specifically what I was doing was Shinzen Youngs "5 ways to know yourself".  He has a free ebook explaining it all you can read at "shinzen.org" under 'articles'.  Anyway, the second way is the way of the physical senses, and it's pretty much exactly what ADA seems to be.  You focus out, on different senses, and on all of them at the same time.  I wasn't even doing this way all the time, I spent a good chunk of time focusing inwardly.  

this is the first paragraph on the second way:  

"In this approach, the basic idea is to anchor yourself in the present moment by focusing on external sight, external sound and physical (i.e., non-emotional) body sensations. This is based on a practice commonly given to new monks in Zen temples, allowing them to remain in a meditative state while effectively performing their daily tasks."  "It is a sustained and systematic apparatus designed to permanently increase your base level of concentration, sensory clarity and equanimity.
The ultimate aim is to experience oneness with the outside world."

he goes on to describe how you can go from focusing on just one sense to floating between all of them:  

"When you work individually, you increase concentration, clarity, and equanimity in just one element for a while. Because youre working with just that one element at a time, it may be relatively easy to do. After doing that, when you back up and work with all of the elements, the whole system is likely to function in a smoother, more effective, and more satisfying manner because each element has been tuned up individually."

So I'm going to keep up the meditation and just continue the awareness through the day ADA style as much as possible, with some mantras/intention setting thrown in.  I'm going to do WBTB paired with SSILD as well (seems like basically the same thing but in a cycle format tweaked for immediate induction), dream journal (I've been doing that for a little bit now, took Laberges advice and focused on dream recall first in the LD journey, have like 20 dreams recorded) and see what happens.  I'll report back with success.

----------


## KingYoshi

> hey guys!
> 
> Brand new here, I'm a beginner lucid dreamer with only 1 fully lucid dream under my belt.  What drove me to register and post this  was the method by which that lonesome magnificent LD came to be for me.  I had been doing vipassana meditation for a week or 2 for at least 45 minutes a day leading up to it, and became spontaneously lucid with no intention of LD'ing at all.  Didn't even know LD's were possible.
> 
> Now more specifically what I was doing was Shinzen Youngs "5 ways to know yourself".  He has a free ebook explaining it all you can read at "shinzen.org" under 'articles'.  Anyway, the second way is the way of the physical senses, and it's pretty much exactly what ADA seems to be.  You focus out, on different senses, and on all of them at the same time.  I wasn't even doing this way all the time, I spent a good chunk of time focusing inwardly.  
> 
> this is the first paragraph on the second way:  
> 
> "In this approach, the basic idea is to anchor yourself in the present moment by focusing on external sight, external sound and physical (i.e., non-emotional) body sensations. This is based on a practice commonly given to new monks in Zen temples, allowing them to remain in a meditative state while effectively performing their daily tasks."  "It is a sustained and systematic apparatus designed to permanently increase your base level of concentration, sensory clarity and equanimity.
> ...



Great stuff and Welcome to Dreamviews!!

Yeah, ADA is basically just compiled information written in a way that speaks to Lucid Dreamers. Buddhist Monks have been doing things very similar to ADA for years and years. This technique, basically, just cuts out some of the spiritual parts of their practices and focuses more on enhancing the recreational dreaming experience, recall, and awareness in both worlds (dream world and waking life). Reading and getting into the many practices of those Monks can only help with your dreaming experience. I'm glad to see you are enjoying the practice so far. Just stay positive and keep it going. Those lucid dreams will start popping up all over the place  :smiley: !

Yeah, Laberge nailed it when it comes to practicing recall first. Building dream recall is one of the most important aspects for beginners and veterans alike. Not only does recall help you remember more dreams/details/etc, but it can actually create lucidity all on its own. I can't imagine how many times, when I first started LDing, that something cool would happen in a non-lucid dream and I'd think, "I got to remember to write this down when I wake up." BOOM! I'd become lucid from this thought alone. So, keep that journal flowing and be sure to keep us all updated on your progress. You never know when your successes and failures could help out a fellow forum lurker. Experience is GOLD when it comes to lucid dreaming. Best of luck to you!

----------


## azoller1

If recall helps that much then I need to start writing every dream down now!

----------


## KingYoshi

> If recall helps that much then I need to start writing every dream down now!



Damn right you do!  :tongue2: . In all seriousness though, recall is the number one factor when it comes to learning to lucid dream. You don't have to use elaborate descriptions and take up large amounts of time when writing down your dreams. Keep a notebook beside your place of rest and just write short sentences or groups of keyword, etc. While you are writing these down, play the dream out in your head. Think about everything you saw even if you don't write everything you saw. This process helps imbed the dream in your memory. The better your recall, the more chance you will have to become lucid. Not to mention, recall alone can help lead to spontaneous lucidity. So many times I've been in a non-lucid dream when something cool happens and I think, "I've got to remember to write that down." BOOM! That thought makes me lucid.

----------


## Asyyd

Thank you for explaining this so well. i will be coupling this with a personal technique to help me remember to do it. i hope it works as well for me as it is you. thanks alot  :tongue2:

----------


## KingYoshi

> Thank you for explaining this so well. i will be coupling this with a personal technique to help me remember to do it. i hope it works as well for me as it is you. thanks alot



Hey, no problem at all, bud. I'm glad it was easy enough to understand and I wish you the best of luck. If you ever need anything or have questions regarding ADA, don't hesitate to ask!

----------


## tofur

success!

just woke up from a LD!  I've been doing ADA and meditating for however long it's been now, like a little over a week.  This is my first purposefully induced LD, so glad I made that jump from the first random one so quick.  I've been having some vivid dreams where I am a bit suspicious about strange occurrences, some unconscious fragmented dreams, and some nights of great recall and others with no recall, so I've had to work on my patience.  I think that's key, can't be upset if nothing happens, but you have to desire something happening at the same time.

What I did specifically:  starting a couple hours before bed, I filled up a large notebook page with "I wake up inside my dreams and realize I'm dreaming".  I filled half the page then threw on some brain entrainment tracks (I always meditate with them) and continued the phrase as a kind of mantra, holding that thought to the exclusion of all others.  Then I started visualizing what waking up inside a dream is like.  I realized using real life memories to create the visualization is real easy so I did that.  After 25-35 minutes I switched over to basic awareness training (focused on my mind, watched thoughts rise, floated through different senses as well).  Then after a hour total of mediation I finished up the page and went to bed.

This is what I just wrote down about becoming lucid:

"... I just realized it was a dream.  It seemed so real I didn't do anything even though I knew.  There were 3 clocks in the room (analog).  I looked at one (said 4:50), looked at the other one which had a completely different time, then back, and the first one had jumped 10 minutes forward.  A minute or so passed where I just soaked it in, then either I closed my eyes or the dream faded, I opened my eyes and I was in bed.  Immediately did a reality check (surprising considering I never do them in waking life) because the transition was so seamless, tried to DEILD but was too awake".

So cool how I just noticed it was a dream.  It was almost too good to be true, it was so real and stable I questioned my call, but the clocks confirmed it.  To be honest I still wasn't totally convinced, hence me just sitting there like a idiot.  I think my mind is a little rigid from lack of LD'ing, lol.

----------


## KingYoshi

Conrats tofur!! You are right. With dedication like that and the patience you displayed, you have a long lucid dreaming career ahead of you  ::D: . The first few lucids are such an overwhelming experience. The more you get lucid, the more your mind will get used to the experience. It is a lot to take in at first, but that was an excellent first intentional lucid. You may not have moved around much, but you tested the dream world with the clocks and gained some valuable experience. Fantastic job and I'm sure this was just the first of many more to come. Glad the technique helped you achieve lucidity and I look forward to hearing your future endeavors. Again, congrats!

----------


## tofur

thanks!  yeah I just view it as mental exercise.  In my mind an hour or 2 a night after my day is over and right before I go to sleep and maintaining basic awareness even sporadicly during the day isn't so bad considering it has such a positive impact on quality of life in general


lol yeah my mind most definitely isn't used to it.  I was kind of in shock, felt like I didn't want to disturb the people around me (it was a classroom filled with people that looked exactly like a real life one), so even though I knew the truth I didn't want to freak them out by doing something crazy, lol.  But now I have a fresh experience that will help me visualize becoming lucid, should help a lot.

----------


## KingYoshi

> thanks!  yeah I just view it as mental exercise.  In my mind an hour or 2 a night after my day is over and right before I go to sleep and maintaining basic awareness even sporadicly during the day isn't so bad considering it has such a positive impact on quality of life in general
> 
> 
> lol yeah my mind most definitely isn't used to it.  I was kind of in shock, felt like I didn't want to disturb the people around me (it was a classroom filled with people that looked exactly like a real life one), so even though I knew the truth I didn't want to freak them out by doing something crazy, lol.  But now I have a fresh experience that will help me visualize becoming lucid, should help a lot.



Haha, indeed. Its such a great feeling once you get used to lucidity and tear down that wall of normalcy. You will be ready to do something crazy in that same situation and it'll be a blast!

----------


## Jkniager

This method looks quite useful, but I REALLY like to daydream.  Is it possible to use this method and still daydream?

----------


## KingYoshi

> This method looks quite useful, but I REALLY like to daydream.  Is it possible to use this method and still daydream?



Sure, perform ADA within your daydream, taking that daydream to the next level. if you are daydreaming about winning an award (for example), imagine all the emotions, sounds, and experiences within that daydream. At the same time, keeping the awareness of your current body and the environment around you. Its a lot to experience at once, so try not to overdo it at first. Start with a smaller number of things to keep awareness of and allow that number to grow the more and more you get used to the technique.

----------


## Bobblehat

What's the success rate if someone performs awareness techniques only during WBTB?

My problem with ADA is that so very little of my waking life actually carries over to my dreams. However, I often find that stuff I think about during WBTB (or when I get up in the middle of the night for fodd!) often gets included in dreams. Particularly things I don't usually dream about - like where I live or where I work.

----------


## KingYoshi

Practicing ADA during WBTB is perfectly fine. I don't have a number for you, but it will definitely help increase your chances. 

Keep in mind though, you don't have to be in a familiar place/setting/area or see familiar people/creatures/objects for ADA to carry over into your dream. ADA simply helps you distinguish between reality and the dream state. So, even if your dreams have nothing to do with your reality, ADA can still help you "feel" the dream. I use feel for lack of a better term. Its more like a mental feeling and not a physical one.

Its almost as if it creates an instinct to knowing you are in a dream. Not exactly, but very similar.

----------


## Bobblehat

What happens if you kind of toy with your perception to both give you constant reminders to perform ADA and keep you more aware? Example? I'm thinking things like only wearing one contact lens so that one eye is blurry, deliberately putting a stone in a shoe, etc.

----------


## KingYoshi

> What happens if you kind of toy with your perception to both give you constant reminders to perform ADA and keep you more aware? Example? I'm thinking things like only wearing one contact lens so that one eye is blurry, deliberately putting a stone in a shoe, etc.



Yeah, those type things can help out to keep your senses on point. Though, make sure you aren't doing something that will cause you physical harm  :tongue2: . Aka, make sure that the stone isn't very big and your blurry vision isn't causing you to run into walls, haha.

----------


## Ctharlhie

A few questions in regards what you do to supplement ADA:

Do you WBTB or make use of natural micro-awakenings at all alogside ADA, or do you just go to bed with the expectation of becoming lucid at some point in the night? Also, what do you do at bedtime? Do you do any intention techniques, or do just go o bed without a thought towards LD?

----------


## Ange1333

Do you find it harder to have a DILD when you go to bed high? I was wondering if smoking weed lowers your chances of having a LD or remembering your dreams in general?

----------


## wappenpost

Hey,

I was linked here from ld4all, and I registered here just to reply to your topic:
This was one of the most awesome and promising things I have ever read, not just on LDing, but in general. It clearly opened my eyes on how we walk through our days - with our eyes closed.
I thought about this increased awareness since reading Stephen LaBerges "ETWOLD", since I think this is the key point of his book - not some techniques in general, but increasing your all-day awareness.

I read that the average lucid dreamer has 3 to 5 LDs a month, and I wondered why people like Stephen LaBerge would be able to have an LD whenever they want to, I couldn't believe this would just be because they worked with the topic so much.
But the way he wrote the book made clear that it has something to do with his mindset in general - and you perfectly described it.
Most LDs see lucid dreaming as something to achieve via techniques, and altering your body, tricking it to REM sleep - but fail to notice that they already have what they need, and that is dreams. We are simply too unaware to notice them.

Thanks a lot for this great post! Very motivational!

----------


## White

Hey KingYoshi, this is what I do during the sessions: I look all around my room for objects that I can touch, feel and smell. I also expand my field of view so I can see everything in my room with a much greater detail. I smell the air aswell and feel it, I do some reality checks too between the sessions. I'm just asking if I am doing this right, because I don't want to waste precious time. Also, how many times do you think I should do this sessions in 1 day? 

P.S: If KingYoshi can't reply to this comment, I would be thankful if anyone else would help me.

----------


## Azul

> Hey KingYoshi, this is what I do during the sessions: I look all around my room for objects that I can touch, feel and smell. I also expand my field of view so I can see everything in my room with a much greater detail. I smell the air aswell and feel it, I do some reality checks too between the sessions. I'm just asking if I am doing this right, because I don't want to waste precious time. Also, how many times do you think I should do this sessions in 1 day? 
> 
> P.S: If KingYoshi can't reply to this comment, I would be thankful if anyone else would help me.



You seem to be doing everything just fine, remember the key here is "awareness." The reality checks aren't what make you lucid it's the awareness, reality checks just confirm it. There really isn't a set amount of sessions that you should do per day as everyone is different. Just do however many sessions that you're comfortable with, you don't want to drain yourself because it can happen lol. Engaging the 5 senses would be ideal here but if that's too much then pick a few to focus on instead.

----------


## [email protected]

I now practiced ADA consistently for about 20 days and it's finally taking its effect into dream - I'm more observing my dreams more.

And ADA helps me to stabilize so much  ::D:

----------


## White

> You seem to be doing everything just fine, remember the key here is "awareness." The reality checks aren't what make you lucid it's the awareness, reality checks just confirm it. There really isn't a set amount of sessions that you should do per day as everyone is different. Just do however many sessions that you're comfortable with, you don't want to drain yourself because it can happen lol. Engaging the 5 senses would be ideal here but if that's too much then pick a few to focus on instead.





Oh, alright, thanks a lot for answering my doubts, I thought I was doing something wrong for a moment. lol. Well, thanks!!  ::D:

----------


## Trying2Remember

Thank you so much for the Tut King Yoshi, but I do have questions. I just started two days ago on this technique and wanted to ask if I was doing it correctly. This is how I usually go about with my sessions. I try to have a session every two-three hours for maybe 2-3 minutes. In this two to three minutes. I try to notice how thing feel, going around feeling random items I usually don't. or how my feet feel.. Sliding or touching the cold tile beneath  me. I look outside my window, and take in the scenery. How the trees look, the sky, everything around me. different color hues. I also question my reality. As if I could possibly be in a dream. I do multiple RC's (Nose Plug, Gravity test, counting hands, looking at clock.) I came here to ask am I doing this correctly? and if so, would should I start doing to benefit more from ADA. Like you said. You pay attention to how you breath, the expansion of your longs. Smells. Clothes. I'am just looking for a guide because since I've came over this tutorial I think I've found the one I love! Thanks for anyone who replies!

----------


## jamesninja

I cant do the sight part of ADA because i get too much eye strain but i can do everything else. What can i do to make up for it?

----------


## BenjaminBrown

You have made a great tutorial. It is very similar to mindfulness.

I've been practicing mindfulness for some months now. A coach learned me some amazing tricks to be aware all day. I learned step by step, by meditating, to be aware of my whole body and thoughts. At this moment I'm practicing to be aware all day, wherever I am, by feeling my body. That is a bit tricky, because there are a lot of distractions that snap me out of my concentration. And just like you said, sometimes you get lost in your thoughts and your body goes on autopilot. But it's amazing how fast you make progress if you practice it daily.

Mindfulness do got some great methods to stay aware easily. It's worth trying some of these methods. 

I never knew this helped with lucidity and dream recall. The tutorial gave me some great new insights. Thank you! ::D:

----------


## Sman98

Thank you so so so so so so much KingYoshi!!! After only one day of practicing ADA a had a lucid dream this morning. It was short and I lost my lucidity but this is my first lucid dream since last year. I was searching the best thechnique for me and I think that I found it! THANKS A LOT!!!

----------


## lucidstruggler

> Cool thread, I'm actually researching this right now in the "Becoming a Natural Lucid Dreamer" thread. Most of the basis for my research is what you are describing, with the primary tool being constant awareness. I'd really like for you to check it out and leave some comments on your technique and progress.
> 
> Also I have something to contribute to your tutorial. I think that if you were to be constantly aware of your environment _in the context of whether or not aspects are dreamlike_, it would be more effective in producing nightly lucid dreams. This would train your mind to focus primarily on dream-related aspects in your environment, thus increasing the effectiveness of your awareness. This would allow you to effectively be constantly performing a reality check, in the sense that your mind is constantly questioning if your environment is a dream, rather than just primarily paying attention to your environment. Awareness is key to all DILDs, but how you use it is also important.
> 
> Test this if you want, or comment on my contribution. I want to advance the technique of constant awareness as much as possible.



I assumed that's the way it's supposed to be done. As I'm looking at my surroundings I wonder how it would be in a dream, and I try to manipulate it in my mind as if in a dream. This tutorial seems solid, I wish I found it sooner.

----------


## Jonasty

I've been practicing ada for 2-3 days now, try to combine it with rc and am keeping a dj. I hope to the first ld is not far away  :smiley:

----------


## Zexan

This is an amazing technique, i'm paying attention to every shadow, every sound, even now i'm paying atttention to how hard i'm pressing the keys and what sound they make, their texture. This has seriously changed my life.

----------


## Jonasty

Idd it's so awesome, knowing that normally you are on a auto-mode and now you pay attention to all the incentives. It's still hard to keep the attention all day long. It's funny how I lose the attention and pick it up later on :p

----------


## Bobblehat

I'm toying with ADA and want to see people's experiences with using it but 26 pages is a lot of reading! Could someone go through all the posts in the thread and highlight the key points in one post? Thanks.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I'm toying with ADA and want to see people's experiences with using it but 26 pages is a lot of reading! Could someone go through all the posts in the thread and highlight the key points in one post? Thanks.



Good luck trying to get others to do what you don't want to do.  :Cheeky:  The key points are all in the first post.

----------


## Machine1k

I have some questions about ADA.

First some background, when I was in middle school, I wanted to be a Ninja  ::D:  so I would passively look around where ever I was, in essense being aware of my surroundings in case some enemy assassins came my way  :Shades wink:   Fast forward to high school, I wanted to be a Spy, so I would take note of every detail of what people wore or what cars might be following me.  Finally, I joined the Marine Corps and basically ADA is a skill that can save your life..  etc.. 

..but I digress.  Aparantly I have been practicing ADA to some degree or another since middle school and so I thought once I found out about ADA it would be easy for me to adapt to.  My question is, I wonder if I am missing something.  I am either looking at too much detail or looking at too many things to examine.  Maybe I'm not even sticking to it long enough.  I have so many questions and the guide is great, but I think or at least I feel that I have always been doing this already so there must be something I am missing or maybe I'm just over thinking the process?

Also, I wonder if people who suffer from PTSD, especially those who got it from being in a combat zone for a long period of time, should be careful of this technique.  ADA is 24/7 for troops in a combat zone and maybe it's no big deal, but I can't say since I'm no shrink, hence me just asking the question.

I have been trying this technique for a week and I'm not claiming it is not working yet, I am only asking if there is something I might be doing wrong.

----------


## AndresLD

> I have been trying this technique for a week and I'm not claiming it is not working yet, I am only asking if there is something I might be doing wrong.



Well, what exactly are you doing? First of, how long have you been trying to lucid dream? are you keeping a dream journal? how is your dream recall? do you practice ADA throughout the day, as in, do you take 10 minutes occasionally to focus/become aware of your surroundings, or are you doing that all day long?

----------


## Machine1k

I suppose I should have given more information; I have been attempting to LD since October '13.  Since then I have had six LD, three of those being accomplished using the WILD technique.  Since starting, I have kept a dream journal and I am able to record up to three dream nightly.

As for ADA, I practice pretty much when I remember to which is multiple times a day, sometime 2 minutes, other times 5, but I set aside at least 10 minutes in the middle of my day to just practice ADA.  I think I have read this entire thread and I get the concept, but I can't help but think there is just one little detail I am missing.. maybe not, maybe I got this down, I just need more time for this to kick in while I dream.  

Truthfully, I have a grasp on the WILD technique, but I think LDing using DILD would be better and more frequent and this is why the ADA has caught my eye.  It is just something I feel I have always been doing, but like I said maybe I am missing a detail.  

So, what I do is, I sit in my car (parked) and look around I start picking up on things, like trees, cars, people, etc..  I look at the shapes in them, like the round tires, square doors, and so on.. then I scrutinize the colors and then the textures, etc..  Now maybe what I am doing wrong is looking at to many things in a session?  Maybe not enough observing?  Again, I'm not saying it not working, because I have a good amount of dream recall to being with and my dreams are pretty vivid already before starting ADA, but since starting this technique I have yet to become aware in my dream.  This is why it is hard for me to give any credit to this technique just yet, I need a few more weeks I think before I move on to other techniques, maybe a month or two.  

Although I may not give up ADA if it doesn't pan out, because before I even knew what ADA was every thing I read on meditation or other LD techniques pretty much lead to the same end, one must be aware and build their awareness while awake to recognize awareness in a dream.

----------


## FryingMan

You need to give it time.    Everyone's different.  For some it's a month, for others 2, 3, or even more.    I know that for me, when I started ADA/RC (a variant of ADA where you only focus on one specific aspect), my lucids stopped altogether for between 3-4 weeks, followed by 6-7 LDs within a 2 week period, for me a frequency record.   I tribute this to my brain "rewiring" for the change in awareness doing the ADA/RC.     Once the rewiring gets far enough along, the increased daytime awareness turns into increased dream awareness and lucidity.  At least that's the theory.     

I think (and with lucidity there is not really much "science", just personal experience) that the key thing is not what we notice doing ADA and variants, but rather that we're *aware* and critically examining our state.    That's why I think ADA-RC works as well as ADA (although of course I have no proof, and for me it hasn't kicked in in full force yet because of other sleep and dream-affecting things in my life).

For me the goal is not to have to wake up for night-time tech, but sleep all night and dream lucidly all night.   So ADA/RC is the way for me, and I intend to give it a thorough run for a year at least as my main daytime practice.

----------


## Kuyarei

*Going to give this a try starting a few days from now, tomorrow as a warm-up. This could be the technique i have been looking for all this time!*

----------


## seank12

Is it really necessary that you engage in examining all 5 senses? Or, could I just constantly notice my blinking, and therefore use that as my constant awareness?

----------


## FryingMan

> Is it really necessary that you engage in examining all 5 senses? Or, could I just constantly notice my blinking, and therefore use that as my constant awareness?



You can do whatever works for you.   "ADA" as described in this thread does involve all the senses.  "Continuous RC" focuses on just one aspect of you and/or your environment.   IMHO I think the continuous awareness and developing an attitude of continually evaluating your state is what matters.

----------


## seank12

> You can do whatever works for you.   "ADA" as described in this thread does involve all the senses.  "Continuous RC" focuses on just one aspect of you and/or your environment.   IMHO I think the continuous awareness and developing an attitude of continually evaluating your state is what matters.



Awesome, thanks a lot dude  :smiley: 
you're the best

----------


## Silentium

Hey guys,

I've been trying this for a few days now and I think I'm getting better at it. However, I cannot focus on all of my senses at the same time. When I try to focus on the things I see, I automatically pay less attention to the things I hear and feel. Are you guys able to do that? And do you think it's a problem? Also, I cannot do it while I'm doing homework or while I'm watching tv or browsing the internet.

----------


## Spyguy

> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been trying this for a few days now and I think I'm getting better at it. However, I cannot focus on all of my senses at the same time. When I try to focus on the things I see, I automatically pay less attention to the things I hear and feel. Are you guys able to do that? And do you think it's a problem? Also, I cannot do it while I'm doing homework or while I'm watching tv or browsing the internet.



It is not a problem at all! You will be able to focus on all of your senses at the same time after some practice. The most important thing is still the fact that you are constantly aware of yourself and your environment. If you have trouble focusing on your homework, it is alright to stop practicing ADA for a little while. Practice it when you have the time, and you will definitely get better at it!

----------


## mimihigurashi

This must be the most simple yet difficult thing to do.. I always forget, no matter how much I try I keep forgetting to remain aware sooner or later, it's so frustrating.

----------


## Iriba

Thanks for the great tutorial :p
but there's a thing i dont get
are we supposed to be aware in the full body at the same time?
that is a bit hard lol

----------


## LFairweather

This is probably been answered before but how long did it take you guys to have a LD after practicing ADA.
I tried it before for about a week but didnt get any results, so i tried something else.
im thinking maybe i should've given it more of a chance?

----------


## Tradl3s

Do i have to work on all five senses at once? or can i take my time to work on one at a time? (Sight, Smell, Feel, Hear, and Taste)

----------


## AstralMango

> This is probably been answered before but how long did it take you guys to have a LD after practicing ADA.
> I tried it before for about a week but didnt get any results, so i tried something else.
> im thinking maybe i should've given it more of a chance?



Yeah, you need to give it more of a chance. One week is too short to judge a technique so give it some more time, like a few more weeks. 





> Do i have to work on all five senses at once? or can i take my time to work on one at a time? (Sight, Smell, Feel, Hear, and Taste)



Not all at the same time. I'd suggest maybe one, two or three at the same time? Depends on what you're doing. I usually do sight, hearing and touch, but I occasionally use my taste and smell if I'm eating something. 

Hope this helps a bit, guys.  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

I think experiments like "does <such and such> work for lucidity?" need to run for months of serious effort, not just weeks, it takes the brain a while to adjust to new things.

----------


## Tradl3s

> Yeah, you need to give it more of a chance. One week is too short to judge a technique so give it some more time, like a few more weeks. 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all at the same time. I'd suggest maybe one, two or three at the same time? Depends on what you're doing. I usually do sight, hearing and touch, but I occasionally use my taste and smell if I'm eating something. 
> 
> Hope this helps a bit, guys.



Thank you.  :smiley:  This helps alot. I'm going to use an app to remind me to do ADA. I'm pretty good at reminding myself, but i feel like i don't do this enough.

----------


## AstralMango

> I think experiments like "does <such and such> work for lucidity?" need to run for months of serious effort, not just weeks, it takes the brain a while to adjust to new things.



Ah, good point there!

----------


## FryingMan

> Ah, good point there!



Just think about that first lucid dream.   Mine was only after 1 month of solid serious effort, and others like BrandonBoss was closer to two months (and look where he is now!).   Some people are longer, some less.   When I changed my day practice from one main focus to another, I had a near 3 week dry spell followed by a big LD streak.    So staying dedicated, positive, and most of all, patient, are the keys!

----------


## AstralMango

> Just think about that first lucid dream.   Mine was only after 1 month of solid serious effort, and others like BrandonBoss was closer to two months (and look where he is now!).   Some people are longer, some less.   When I changed my day practice from one main focus to another, I had a near 3 week dry spell followed by a big LD streak.    So staying dedicated, positive, and most of all, patient, are the keys!



That makes a lot of sense, yeah. I keep forgetting how it can take one person a few weeks, and another a few months, to get their first lucid dream. Thank you for your input, I'll be sure to keep this in mind.  :smiley:

----------


## FuzzyPotatoes

I know this is an old thread but I've recently tested out ADA and hope to get more vivid and longer dreams and of course Lucids. It was a tricky first session but what I picked up on was the fact the surface gets harder when you step on stone, and back to soft and bouncy when you get on grass, normally i wouldent notice that, i tasted the air in my garden and it smelt and tasted like wildlife and plants, a bit like if your in B&Q, (idk if you have B&Q's in America). I listened to the birds chirping and the way my feet feels in my shoes, and when I was walking the way I could sometimes feel my dressing gown brush my kneecaps. Good first session, I hope I remember about this and keep it up!

----------


## Buddy

I remember reading about this a couple years ago before I forgot about lucid dreaming. Now that I'm trying to get back into it, I figured I'd give this method a try. I guess you could say I started yesterday. So far, I'm just having trouble remembering to keep my awareness up as soon as I start doing anything. It's so easy to fall into autopilot and go about life. I'm sure this will become easier as the days go by!

----------


## FryingMan

> I remember reading about this a couple years ago before I forgot about lucid dreaming. Now that I'm trying to get back into it, I figured I'd give this method a try. I guess you could say I started yesterday. So far, I'm just having trouble remembering to keep my awareness up as soon as I start doing anything. It's so easy to fall into autopilot and go about life. I'm sure this will become easier as the days go by!



It does but it takes a bunch of days  :smiley: .   At least for me it did.   I've been doing an ADA-variant more or less since November, and now I find that with the exception of sitting at the computer & working, my awareness is basically turned on all the time.

----------


## Buddy

lol I completely understand the computer thing. Unfortunately for me most of my work involves a computer so maybe I should start my ADA sessions there! Well, that or piano - I get lost in thought playing that too!  :tongue2:

----------


## zer11

I go from ears to eyes to nose to mouth where mouth is taste and feel. It can be hard to remember all 5 senses at once so if you remember that its easier (for me atleast).
And I feel that tasting is really often nothing but saliver which doesn't taste. Same for smelling but its more reliable. The other 3 are really always reliable.

----------


## somemadkid

Hey excellent tutorial whilst you are being aware of everything are you meant to keep your mind quiet like in meditation  or does thinking and being aware of thinking enough?

----------


## lucidmats

Amazing technique! Thank Yoshi!  :smiley: 
I had 4 lucids after 2 days  ::D:  really impressive
I hope I can keep the ADA up, it gets really hard to keep up but I'm motivated  :smiley:

----------


## TheUnknownDream

The details keep repeating (the way my clothes feel, the way wall looks, the way gravity feels), i should check them and than proceed finding new ones or how should i do this ?

----------


## Kaiern9

Wow! This seems really interesting. For a starting excersize do you think i could try to be aware of my breathing all day?

----------


## Ctharlhie

> Wow! This seems really interesting. For a starting excersize do you think i could try to be aware of my breathing all day?



That would an excellent place to start, in Buddhism the primary object of mindfulness is the breath.

----------


## diesel35

I can't do it  :Sad:  I can't be aware of everything around me . It's too hard . I began to try to aware today but I can't . I can aware of one or two subtle not everything . What should I do , is this normal for beginners like me ?

----------


## FryingMan

> I can't do it  I can't be aware of everything around me . It's too hard . I began to try to aware today but I can't . I can aware of one or two subtle not everything . What should I do , is this normal for beginners like me ?



There are many approaches to continuous awareness.   The one proposed in this thread *is* exhausting, so don't feel bad about feeling it's really hard.    There are many alternatives, one of my favorites is "continuous RC," or just "all day vigilance."    With these you're focusing only on one or a few small aspects of your state to constantly evaluate if you're dreaming or not.    It's sort of all day awareness of your awareness, if you will.

----------


## diesel35

> There are many approaches to continuous awareness.   The one proposed in this thread *is* exhausting, so don't feel bad about feeling it's really hard.    There are many alternatives, one of my favorites is "continuous RC," or just "all day vigilance."    With these you're focusing only on one or a few small aspects of your state to constantly evaluate if you're dreaming or not.    It's sort of all day awareness of your awareness, if you will.



Thanks for help  :smiley:  Yes this one is hard to do . "continuous RC" sounds easy how is it can you describe me about that some ? I will try "all day vigilance" too  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

> Thanks for help  Yes this one is hard to do . "continuous RC" sounds easy how is it can you describe me about that some ? I will try "all day vigilance" too



There's a thread (search should find it) about "continuous RC."   The example I like to give is gravity RC: you continuously evaluate the feeling of gravity to determine if it's waking gravity or dreaming gravity (it helps to have experienced gravity (feeling too heavy or too light) in a dream) but it's not 100% required.    "All day vigilance" is a term I use to mean acknowledging that at any time you could be dreaming -- after a few hundred recalled dreams where you just can't believe you didn't get lucid/realize you're dreaming, this one will feel very natural.    You combine it with your favorite RCs, generally always being on the lookout for dreamsigns or dream-like scenarios or locations.     The goal is to create a well-developed sense of what it feels like to be awake vs. dreaming.

----------


## diesel35

I understood thanks  :smiley:  I frequently play with gravity in my dreams and fly . I couldn't find the thread you said  :Sad:  What was its name ?

----------


## Ctharlhie

http://www.dreamviews.com/attaining-...-way-i-rc.html

----------


## FryingMan

> http://www.dreamviews.com/attaining-...-way-i-rc.html



I can't find the thread I was thinking about but Ctharlhie posted a link to a good post.

----------


## diesel35

> I can't find the thread I was thinking about but Ctharlhie posted a link to a good post.



Thank you too  :smiley:

----------


## Ctharlhie

I can't link to it due to forum rules but there's a full write up of the technique on mortalmist.

----------


## diesel35

I'm addicted to music and everytime listening it . I wonder that if music hamper me to be aware of my surroundings . What should I do . Am I right or failing ? Sorry for bad English .

----------


## Ctharlhie

Music is just another thing to be aware of, and in fact, ADA will drastically increase your enjoyment of music.

----------


## diesel35

> Music is just another thing to be aware of, and in fact, ADA will drastically increase your enjoyment of music.



Thanks for answer  :smiley:  At the same time I will use ADA technique and RCs . My RCs is checking reality when I go through a door . But sometimes I continously go through a door . Should I do RC everytime I go though a door If I don't what should I do ?





> I can't link to it due to forum rules but there's a full write up of the technique on mortalmist.



I've founda it thanks  :smiley:

----------


## Ctharlhie

RCing everytime you walk through a door is meant to be one of the most effective practices, but I believe it to be even more draining than ADA. I would treat walking through doors as a trigger to renew your ADA.

Also, I think it would be safe to see ADA as replacing RCs.

Check out the thread I've just made on approaching ADA from the perspective of meditation: http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...roach-ada.html

----------


## diesel35

> RCing everytime you walk through a door is meant to be one of the most effective practices, but I believe it to be even more draining than ADA. I would treat walking through doors as a trigger to renew your ADA.
> 
> Also, I think it would be safe to see ADA as replacing RCs.
> 
> Check out the thread I've just made on approaching ADA from the perspective of meditation: http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...roach-ada.html



Yes  ::D:  I will use walking trough the doors as trigger to renew my ADA thus I will have a lot of LDs . Thank you very much  ::D:  Actually all I need is pratical intelligence unfortunatelly I don't have much but you have a lot of  ::D:

----------


## FryingMan

> RCing everytime you walk through a door is meant to be one of the most effective practices, but I believe it to be even more draining than ADA. I would treat walking through doors as a trigger to renew your ADA.
> 
> Also, I think it would be safe to see ADA as replacing RCs.
> 
> Check out the thread I've just made on approaching ADA from the perspective of meditation: http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...roach-ada.html



Location transitions are a great time to "perk up" your mindfulness/vigilance/ADA/etc.    Dreams jump location all the time (at least mine do).   I do not walk through doors very much, though -- location transition is more generally applicable than doors I think.

When I was really heavily into location awareness I got lucid once from realizing I didn't used to be where I was now, and once when the location seemed really bizarre.   Many times I was close, spending time in the dream thinking about my location.   I think it pays to be mindful of more than just one thing, however.   The jury's still out on that IMO, at least for me.

----------


## Ctharlhie

Yeah, location changes are definitely one of the biggest dreamsigns.

----------


## Kaiern9

I have a problem with the touch sense, i can manage the other 4 pretty well. Any tips on being aware of the touch/feel sense?

----------


## Ctharlhie

Funny, I find touch the easiest, just goes to show individual differences. Focus on the feeling of your feet on the floor, your clothes, the rise and fall of your chest, sensations in the mouth. Just scan your whole body.

----------


## FryingMan

I have yet to experience smell/taste in an LD.   I have eaten/drank in a couple non-lucids but don't remember any flavor.

----------


## Ctharlhie

I had the best burger of my life in an LD.

----------


## Buckey

Can someone clear this up for me:

KingYoshi says that just noticing everything is good enough. But how does this actually help? Aren't I supposed to be questioning everything? How can just being aware help me, if I'm not really taking the time to ask/question everything?

----------


## Ctharlhie

The idea is that, through attention, you're familiarising yourself with how it feels to be in waking reality, which differs from dreams - after a while of practising ADA you'll start being lucid from the beginning of dreams, because you'll know it's a dream from the feel - so the theory goes.

----------


## Sharpshoey

So I don't know if I can still reply in this thread as the last post was two months ago but I'm going to anyways. So once you start practicing the ADA, does that become your reality check? So I wouldn't have to do any other RC's and I could just do ADA?

----------


## Kaizen

Sounds like Vipassana Meditation.  :smiley:

----------


## Kaizen

Applied the practice for a while during my meditation and got a string of lucids BEFORE my WBTB. Became lucid without any RC's, and completed the TOTM. Amazing.
All day awarenes for the win  ::lol::

----------


## Iriba

I tried this for 3 years, no effect.
help?

----------


## Kaizen

I suggest you look into mindfulness meditation.
In essence, that is the practice of ADA. Also start basic breathing meditation, and incorporate this with RC's.
I'm no lucid veteran but i seem to feel the effects that basic meditation and mindfulness have om my recall and lucidity.

----------


## Martijn0162

I'm trying this out for a couple of days now, some days I practise more than others. Pretty excited to get a LD again, since I'm on a dry spell for about 3 weeks now  :Sad:

----------


## Iriba

> I suggest you look into mindfulness meditation.
> In essence, that is the practice of ADA. Also start basic breathing meditation, and incorporate this with RC's.
> I'm no lucid veteran but i seem to feel the effects that basic meditation and mindfulness have om my recall and lucidity.



What is the difference between mindfullness
and ADA?

----------


## Kaizen

Basically none.
Follow the link:
http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...roach-ada.html

----------


## Iriba

> Basically none.
> Follow the link:
> http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...roach-ada.html



Wait a minute, i thought ADA was trying to notice all the senses of your body
so you can just focus one?
And as i see mindfulness is just with yoga
So i start the meditation, and i just focus 1 sense?
There is no need to focus all of them?

----------


## Kaizen

I would suggest you move from one sense to the next.
I usually move from visual,to auditory,to kinesthetic(feeling/bodily sensation-gravity etc),to olfactory(smell),to Gustatory(taste)
If you read and follow the links all the information you need will be there.

----------


## FryingMan

> Basically none.
> Follow the link:
> http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...roach-ada.html



No, Mindfulness is most definitely *not* the same as ADA.    ADA as KingYoshi presents it focuses on the minute details of the environment.  You can do this non-mindfully, like a mouse, as a reflex/instinct.

Mindfulness at its most basic is paying attention to *yourself*.   Where you are, what you are doing, what you're thinking, how you're reacting.   It *is* self-awareness.     That moment when you realize you've been "tuned out" for a while and come back to paying attention, being "tuned in", you've restored your mindfulness, you've started paying attention to yourself again.

You can examine the shadows cast by the hairs on the legs of a fly as it flies by and be performing ADA, but that's not mindfulness.    The great thing about mindfulness is that it is not nearly as taxing as ADA, and generally  more on target anyway since self-awareness is one of the main foundations of lucidity.

----------


## FryingMan

> Wait a minute, i thought ADA was trying to notice all the senses of your body
> so you can just focus one?
> And as i see mindfulness is just with yoga
> So i start the meditation, and i just focus 1 sense?
> There is no need to focus all of them?



You need to spend a great deal more time reading, and less time reaching rash conclusions.   Do not try to equate mindfulness with ADA.

Mindfulness is part of yoga, but you don't have to be sitting in a posture to be mindful -- you can "practice mindfulness" all day long.   Read about it, and stop responding until you've read thoroughly through Ctharlie's thread and looked at all of the references contained therein.

----------


## Iriba

> You need to spend a great deal more time reading, and less time reaching rash conclusions.   Do not try to equate mindfulness with ADA.
> 
> Mindfulness is part of yoga, but you don't have to be sitting in a posture to be mindful -- you can "practice mindfulness" all day long.   Read about it, and stop responding until you've read thoroughly through Ctharlie's thread and looked at all of the references contained therein.



mindfulness is just self-awareness then.
to feel that i'm here in this world, i'm doing something
my emotions, what i'm hearing, feeling, etc...

----------


## Darkmatters

FryingMan is right - though I would go farther. You need to not only read about it, but do it. Start meditating using the mindfulness practice. Learn how to calm your thoughts and feelings, to observe them without becoming attached. Learn to calm the monkey mind. It's clear that you need to do this, because this thread is full of monkey mind acrobatics - flipping and jumping and screeching… always wanting to know "but why?" "but how?" "but but but… "

This is the passive aggressive part of your mind that will always try to sabotage you. Mindfulness is about learning to ignore this part of the mind. When you can ignore it it will eventually leave you alone (this is how trolls operate and this part of your mind is a troll plain and simple), and then you will be calm and at peace. And in the right frame of mind for lucid dreaming. Stop asking questions, stop making excuses - go and do.

----------


## Iriba

> FryingMan is right - though I would go farther. You need to not only read about it, but do it. Start meditating using the mindfulness practice. Learn how to calm your thoughts and feelings, to observe them without becoming attached. Learn to calm the monkey mind. It's clear that you need to do this, because this thread is full of monkey mind acrobatics - flipping and jumping and screeching… always wanting to know "but why?" "but how?" "but but but… "
> 
> This is the passive aggressive part of your mind that will always try to sabotage you. Mindfulness is about learning to ignore this part of the mind. When you can ignore it it will eventually leave you alone (this is how trolls operate and this part of your mind is a troll plain and simple), and then you will be calm and at peace. And in the right frame of mind for lucid dreaming. Stop asking questions, stop making excuses - go and do.



so mindfulness is just calming down your thoughts?
but i'm not that kinda rushed and all panic-guy when it comes to problems and stuff.
i just zone out from awareness because my mind starts to get tired to paying atention
to so much senses at the same time. and i always wanted to ask this
Do you need really to pay attention to all your senses to ADA work on dreams?

----------


## FryingMan

> so mindfulness is just calming down your thoughts?
> but i'm not that kinda rushed and all panic-guy when it comes to problems and stuff.
> i just zone out from awareness because my mind starts to get tired to paying atention
> to so much senses at the same time. and i always wanted to ask this



Go read the references given to you 20 times over, and come to your own conclusion.





> Do you need really to pay attention to all your senses to ADA work on dreams?



I recommend (for the fifth time?) you give ADA a break and look into the other things we're suggesting to you.

----------


## Darkmatters

Mindfulness meditation is about calming your thoughts and feelings - I haven't read Ctharlie's thread about how he applies it to lucid dreaming practice, but I think it would be a good idea to learn about mindfulness meditation (also called Vipassana meditation). It teaches you to ignore the tricks the mind plays, always asking "but why?" - which of course can be an endless game. Each answer can easily be followed again by "but why?"

I think you should do mindfulness meditation every day for up to 20 minutes or so - longer after a while if you can. It makes you feel very calm and centered. But also do whatever Ctharlie suggests in his thread. It sounds like it's more about maintaining the mindfulness during normal daily activities. I think doing the meditation will help you to achieve the mindful state and understand it, so you'll know what kind of state you're supposed to have throughout the day.

At some point it's necessary to stop the endless flow of questions and doubts and just start doing it. The only way you learn about mindfulness is by practicing it. Read Ctharlie's thread and start doing what he recommends. Mindfulness is not the same as ADA - they are different techniques. Forget about ADA and work on mindfulness instead. The reason people don't like the ADA technique is exactly because it's so hard to maintain concentration all day. In fact it's impossible - the best a person can do is to keep coming back to awareness when they notice they've slipped. We are not perfect machines that can be completely 'on' all the time.

----------


## FryingMan

^^ The Ctharlie thread is not so much a mindfulness "how to" (but there's some of that with individual anecdotes) but sort of a jam session discussion about it, variations, resources, etc.  It's a great place to learn about it, it got me really excited to dive whole-heartedly into it.

----------


## Darkmatters

Ok, I've looked at the OP on Ctharlie's mindfulness thread - it looks like an excellent resource, with lots of links listed. That should definitely get a person started off right!

----------


## Kaizen

I see where the discreptancy  arose, FryingMan, and the misconception came about due to my incorrect assumption of ADA...specifically with regards to the name.
I guess if it where akin to mindfulness it would be called ADSA.(All day *Self* Awareness)  :smiley: 

If you guys are keen to go down the rabbit hole, I suggest attending a 10 Day silent Vipassana meditation retreat taught by S.N Goenka.
The first 3 days you focus on "Anapana Sati", concentrating the mind using using breath and sensations on the upper lip.
The last 7 days consist of incrementally building upon Vipassana, using the microcasm of your bodily sensations. 
This isn't just a informative article you read, intellectualize about, or implement for a mere 20 minutes now and then.
Tis an immersive experience.
Its intensive, consisting of 10 hours in the meditation hall a day,  waking up at 4 am and no human communication whatsoever(eye contact, gestures etc), no reading , no writing, no computers or internet,no cellular devices,no mental stimulation or distraction whatsoever...just you, your thoughts and your practice...for 10 days.
The latter part of the course consists of sittings where any movement is disccouraged, and you are taught to disassociate from the excruciating pain which transpires.
No craving or aversion,just pure observation.  
Your perception of reality is slowly shattered.Time blurs.Feeling sometimes as though you are going insane.Your dreams become extremely vivid, charged and borderline prophetic.
The practice truly builds a strong obedient mind.
And the "practice" soon translates to you waking life.

It is, after all, Gautama Buddha's greatest gift to humanity.


Its based on donation, and there are meditation centres all around the world.

The most painful and pleasururable of my life, but alas a true life changer.


Vipassana Meditation

----------


## FryingMan

^^ Sounds intense!    Not sure it's for me but it's good to know about it.   I'm still working on making it to 15 minutes without fidgeting or thinking about the time, so I've a ways to go  :smiley:

----------


## Kaizen

I was worse off when I started, not being able to sit for 5 minutes.
I'm not saying I'm a meditation guru now...I'm far from it.
But its the sort of mental bootcamp that really kicks your arse into gear, no matter what level your'e on.
Highly recommend it,and its free/based on donation.
A thorough cultivation of specific nonjudgmental awareness of present-moment stimuli without cognitive elaboration..aka Mindfulness.

And it's for everyone. Unless you are a fully liberated Buddha that has trancended Samsara ofcourse. ::D:

----------


## Iriba

Ok, so it happened today. it lasted 7 minutes
It was my first time meditating.
And i sitted normal, i didn't use that meditation poses (i hope it's not need to)

So i closed my eyes, and started to breath.
I could feel my air flux into my throat and reach my lungs
i also felt my rib cage expanding and compressing.
i felt i was breathing the cold and fresh air coming from atmosphere.
after 2 minutes, some little problem popped on my head, but i immediately
ignored that and went back to focus on breathe.
And this continued for more 5 minutes.

Now that i've done meditation, What should i do?

----------


## Kaizen

facepalm ::doh::

----------


## Iriba

> facepalm



Why facepalm?

----------


## Bharmo

Doctor: I'm concerned about your kidneys, you really need to drink water.
Guy: Ok.
- Guy drinks a glass of water -
Guy: I drank water, what should I do now?
Doctor:  :Picard face palm:

----------


## Iriba

> Doctor: I'm concerned about your kidneys, you really need to drink water.
> Guy: Ok.
> - Guy drinks a glass of water -
> Guy: I drank water, what should I do now?
> Doctor:



Still don't get it, what's wrong?

----------


## Bharmo

> Still don't get it, what's wrong?



With anything lucid dreaming related you need to make it a habit for several weeks/months in order for it to work... Well, because dreams' nature, as they tend to incorporate recent experiences, someone may get a couple of lucids in the first few days of trying something, but for a technique/strategy to work consistenly you need far more time.

Anyway, I've seen several of your posts and I think in your case you are not going to benefit from asking around in different threads getting different opinions from different people. You know, a great feature of DreamViews is the *Dreamviews Academy* where you get one on one help, so why do you not sign up for for this? Dreamviews Academy - DILD Class

----------


## Kaizen

I suggest signing up for the Intro Class in the Dreamviews  Academy, its the best place to begin and an awesome resource.

----------


## Bharmo

> I suggest signing up for the Intro Class in the Dreamviews  Academy, its the best place to begin and an awesome resource.



Yes, Iriba, the Intro Class is great and has helped myself a lot. But I suggested the DILD Class because I think there is usually less students and therefore the teachers will probably be able to help you more... and you have already invested a lot of time in DILD anyway.
Just have a look at both of them, and choose the one that you like more.

----------


## Iriba

> Yes, Iriba, the Intro Class is great and has helped myself a lot. But I suggested the DILD Class because I think there is usually less students and therefore the teachers will probably be able to help you more... and you have already invested a lot of time in DILD anyway.
> Just have a look at both of them, and choose the one that you like more.



thanks for suggestion, I'll try there  :smiley:

----------


## Kaizen

Good luck mate, keep us posted on your progress ::D:

----------


## vuduchild

I have been practicing ADA for a week.

From the beggining I had longer and more vivid dreams and also more realistic.

Yesterday I had a LD (I have had only 4 in one year). I don't know if was due to ADA or because I had supermotivation because I have been trying WILD too. But the LD was completely a DILD, so I hope it was caused by ADA.

In the dream I was walking by the street and I wanted to make a Fly RC. But there were a mother and her son, and I was embarrased to do that in front of them so I hide and try to fly. At the beggining I levitated a little bit ant I thought,uhmm....weird, but was not sure so I tryed again and then BAM! lucid dream. It was the first LD that I try to stabilize and I succeded. It was a little bit short but I think is because I was very exiceted.

I really like this method, I hope to get more results. I'll continue practicing it along with WILD.

I will let you know if I get more results. 

Thank you yoshi.

----------


## vuduchild

Hi again. 

New LD one weak later. This time it was very very short and it faded to black too soon. I was in a lift an suddenly realised it was a dream. I tryed to stabilise but I failed.

----------


## MisakaMikoto

> Hi again. 
> 
> New LD one weak later. This time it was very very short and it faded to black too soon. I was in a lift an suddenly realised it was a dream. I tryed to stabilise but I failed.



If it faded quite quick then either you were at end of your rem period or you became too excited and destabilized dream before even being able to stabilize it maybe?
I'd suggest you reading up this thread:
Dream Stabilization and Clarity Tutorial - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
And remember to keep your head up.
Stabilization might be at first troublesome but worry not as you you will attempt more and more stabilizations in dreams you will begin discover what works best and what does not  ::yeah:: 
I myself not so long ago figured out that my dreams can be quite nicely stabilized by engaging touch sense. You know touching the wall, feeling it's texture, material, friction etc.
- Goodluck  ::-P:

----------


## DreamBeard

Sorry for bumping an old thread. But I do have one question. Let's say, for example, that I'm walking outside and I decide to use ADA. Do I focus my attention on one thing (maybe for about 30 seconds) and then shift it to another sensation? For example, I might focus on my breathing and then shift over to focusing on one visual aspect. Or do I need to "absorb" every sensation all at once? 
Thanks!

----------


## KingYoshi

Back from the dead  :wink2: . Also, I'd like to thank everyone for answering questions in my absence. That was greatly appreciated.





> Sorry for bumping an old thread. But I do have one question. Let's say, for example, that I'm walking outside and I decide to use ADA. Do I focus my attention on one thing (maybe for about 30 seconds) and then shift it to another sensation? For example, I might focus on my breathing and then shift over to focusing on one visual aspect. Or do I need to "absorb" every sensation all at once? 
> Thanks!



Sorry it took so long to get back to you. Hopefully, you are still around to read this. As for your question, yes that is perfectly fine to do initially. it makes it easier to start your ADA practice. Eventually though, you are going to want to engage all of the senses at once. Try to slowly build-up to where you are doing more and more sensations at once.

----------


## DreamBeard

> Back from the dead . Also, I'd like to thank everyone for answering questions in my absence. That was greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it took so long to get back to you. Hopefully, you are still around to read this. As for your question, yes that is perfectly fine to do initially. it makes it easier to start your ADA practice. Eventually though, you are going to want to engage all of the senses at once. Try to slowly build-up to where you are doing more and more sensations at once.



Thanks for the response! Glad to see you're out now! And no problem about being late. better later than never. Yes, I am still around. But I'm more of the type person who just likes to read around rather than post a lot. But anyways, I'll heed the advice. Since I am usually very busy at college, I can try ADA during one those long and boring Physics lectures  :tongue2:

----------


## KingYoshi

Nice! Good luck to you and feel free to hit me up anytime if you have any questions.

----------


## yaya

WOWWWW! welcome back KING YOSHI!!!!!!!!!!!! glad to see you again!  :Bliss:

----------


## Ctharlhie

> Nice! Good luck to you and feel free to hit me up anytime if you have any questions.



Well, firstly a warm welcome back, and where are you with lucid dreaming now?

----------


## KingYoshi

> Well, firstly a warm welcome back, and where are you with lucid dreaming now?



Thanks  :smiley: ! As for Lucid Dreaming, I am pretty far out of practice, so it will probably take me a couple weeks to get back into the swing of it. I had plenty of lucids while I was gone, but I had pretty much retired completely from active practicing of ADA as well as DJing or anything like that.

----------


## Ctharlhie

Wow, getting back into the ADA habit is going to be killer! A great opportunity for the rest of us to see the master's progress from scratch. Be sure to update us on your progress.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Wow, getting back into the ADA habit is going to be killer! A great opportunity for the rest of us to see the master's progress from scratch. Be sure to update us on your progress.



Haha, I shall. Today did not go very well. I was waaaaaay too hungover  :tongue2: . Tomorrow will be my official first training day.

----------


## Dodge631

Welcome back! You dont know me, but i do kinda know you. Your guide was a huge inspiration when i first got really serious about lucid dreaming, i took a break, and now that im back i still use ada, now along with new things, but the awareness is becoming a fixed program in my mind. Thank you for your guide!

----------


## KingYoshi

> Welcome back! You dont know me, but i do kinda know you. Your guide was a huge inspiration when i first got really serious about lucid dreaming, i took a break, and now that im back i still use ada, now along with new things, but the awareness is becoming a fixed program in my mind. Thank you for your guide!



No problem at all. Glad it helped you out a bit and thanks for the welcome  :smiley:

----------


## wintertime

Thanks.  Perhaps if feeling overwhelmed try only increasing awareness on a specific need (not want or desire) you have have the time.

----------


## Oktek

I was avoiding ADA, because it seemed to need so much effort but if it gives such good effects, I'll definitely try this.

Can I start with noticing only some things and slowly advance to notice more? I'd like to go about it this way.

Edit: I will start with paying attention to breathing and hearing sound.

----------


## WhatIsReality

Today was my first day of practicing this technique and i gotta say i've never felt so ''alive''  ::lol::  I'll admit i had to use an alarm to remind me and it's quite tiring but i hope i can get used to it! Thank you for sharing this technique!

----------


## Zaephr

You can bet your bucket this method works! I had an hour long lucid dream with only a day of practice. Thanks for the tutorial KingYoshi!

----------


## Oktek

OK, I was trying for some time. No effects... I don't know, why. I was paying attention to everything I could for about a week. Next, I started trying with only one thing. I used body sensations, my weight, gravity, each for a week or more. Two dreams about LD at the very beginning of my practice, that's all I managed to get...  :Sad:  Do you have any advice?

----------


## yaya

you are not wrong sweety! for most people in this site, ADA and similar practices have only worked after some weeks of practice or even some months!!!! your results were great for the first week. so please continue and see how it will work :smiley:

----------


## Alien348

Thanks! 2 days have passed since I began this technique and I just had a lucid dream last night! Also, I have a question. If I keep my lucidity all the time, would that mean I would reach a point where each dream I have becomes lucid? Also I found this, similar to ADA: The Secret of Frequent Lucid Dreamers

----------


## Alien348

Never mind, I re-read the tutorial and you answered by question.

----------


## KingYoshi

Sorry it took so long for my replies. 





> Today was my first day of practicing this technique and i gotta say i've never felt so ''alive''  I'll admit i had to use an alarm to remind me and it's quite tiring but i hope i can get used to it! Thank you for sharing this technique!



Awesome! Yeah, it can be very tiring at first. Just stick with it and will slowly get more and more used to it.





> You can bet your bucket this method works! I had an hour long lucid dream with only a day of practice. Thanks for the tutorial KingYoshi!



Thanks and congrats on your success! I'm glad it has helped you produce some results. Just keep at it  :smiley: 





> OK, I was trying for some time. No effects... I don't know, why. I was paying attention to everything I could for about a week. Next, I started trying with only one thing. I used body sensations, my weight, gravity, each for a week or more. Two dreams about LD at the very beginning of my practice, that's all I managed to get...  Do you have any advice?



Like yaya said, just keep at it. It sounds like you are doing the right things. Practice makes perfect and it can take some time for the technique to start producing strong results. You have had some good success so far, so just keep working at it and use that experience as your building blocks for future endeavors.





> Thanks! 2 days have passed since I began this technique and I just had a lucid dream last night! Also, I have a question. If I keep my lucidity all the time, would that mean I would reach a point where each dream I have becomes lucid? Also I found this, similar to ADA: The Secret of Frequent Lucid Dreamers



It is possible to reach that point, yes. Congrats on your success and just keep working at it. The more effort you put into it, the better the rewards. Just make sure you are staying relaxed and not stressing yourself out. Stress can be a killer when it comes to Lucid Dreaming.

----------


## Tipharot

I figured it would be worth mentioning from the perspective of someone who's done this myself for a while, how I feel this is best accomplished for a beginner. I started doing this as a result of the fact that I meditate multiple times a day every day, practice yoga, qigong, and various routines and ritual practices that demand constant mindful awareness, and when this first began affecting my dreams it was mostly just as a result of the awareness I put into these exercises. It was later on that through my practices I decided to devote more of my day to maintaining such a level of awareness, and as that grew, dream clarity, recall, and DILD went up significantly. It's nice to see someone has written a guide to doing this, since it's one of those things I just did automatically through my practice and would probably normally forget to suggest to people, despite how much it helped me.

Anyway, if you're just beginning, the idea of being aware of every moment of your day sounds like a chore. The trick is to understand why awareness helps your dreams first of all. If you know how to drive, or work a repetitive job, or have done long school work before, you know how good the subconscious is at automating our processes. The first time you drive a car, it's hard, you have to do everything manually, and you make mistakes, but once you've done it a few times, your subconscious just takes over, and you don't really "think" about the process of driving the times you do it after that. This is how most of our routine each day goes, our subconscious takes control, and leads us about like a bit of a machine - however, we still have our conscious thinking happening on top, so if something astoundingly weird were to happen that breaks the routine, we'll question it. 

In our dreams however, you go about like a machine on autopilot, but your conscious mind is asleep, so when a giant flying dinosaur comes through the window and takes a dump on your friend's head, it doesn't trigger any reason to break autopilot, and you continue being blissfully unaware. So essentially what this technique is about, is about reclaiming yourself from autopilot in your day to day life, so that you stop being in autopilot in your dreams, when you're not in autopilot, you take actions slowly (increasing dream length), you pay attention to your surroundings (noticing things and becoming lucid more often), and you recall the events afterwards much easier. 

So really, the easiest way to get started is simple. What are you doing right now? Reading my post. How are you reading it though? You were probably just aware of yourself reading it, but were you aware of the feeling of each of your fingers on your keyboard? Of the background sounds happening outside your house? Of the flashing of your Skype window beneath the post? Pause right now, and take a moment to engage each of your senses. First, what do you see? Your monitor, your keyboard, now look around the room, take it all in, examine things. Now what do you hear? Listen to the sounds, explore where they're coming from mentally, i.e. if you hear your neighbour, try and picture where exactly outside they'd be to be making those noises etc. Next up, touch, how does the keyboard feel, how does your body feel? Is your back aching from being in a strained position? Well sit up and straighten up a bit, get comfortable. Now what about smell? Forgot the deodorant today? Or can you perhaps smell your parents cooking downstairs - why not go ask them what's cooking! Taste? Grab a snack, enjoy it, take your time to eat it slowly instead of rushing to get back to what you were doing.

*If you'll notice, all you've really done in this process is SLOW DOWN. Instead of focusing so intently on your task that you ignore everything else, you've taken the time to pause, slow down, and take in what's really happening in all five of your primary senses. So the easiest way to get started, is just to do things more slowly and carefully during your day.* An easy one is meals - instead of rushing to finish, while watching TV at the same time. Take time for your meal, eat it while doing nothing else, focus on the taste, the texture, the smell, and really enjoy it - if nothing else, you get to enjoy your food better, and eating slower aids your digestion, so its good for you, but it also starts to get you used to a heightened awareness of your senses. Now what else do you automate each day? Do you walk to school in the morning and find yourself marching along a bit like an ant? Slow down, leave earlier in the morning if you're worried about being late, and take the time to walk there slowly - take in the sights. What's going on at the building sight across the road? Where's that tweeting coming from, which tree? Try and spot the bird! What can you smell? Hear? See? Go touch a tree on your way past it, feel the warm sunlight on the bark. 

You get to school, and you've not really taken any effort or time out of your day, but you've enjoyed your walk to school a lot more, you've enjoyed your meals a lot more. Now start doing it elsewhere. Having a quick bath or shower? Instead of rushing through it, take the time, look at the parts of yourself you're washing, check your teeth and see if they look/feel healthy, maybe get out a tape measure and see if you've grown any if you're not too old, or perhaps weigh yourself and see if you've put on any muscle in that extra time you've devoted to your morning walks!

Take your day slowly, reclaim your senses, and get yourself back from being a slave to autopilot. Both your waking life, and your dreaming life will improve massively as a result. You'll start to see the world more beautifully like you did as a kid, because instead of focusing on your destination 24/7, you're present in the NOW, in this moment, enjoying what's there in front of you  :smiley: 

You literally don't have to take ANY extra time out of your day for this, instead you're just reclaiming the time you already let go by in a blur to slow down and enjoy the day!

----------


## Elaol

OK, so I have made an 30 day ADA experiment on Reddit, but was sick and failed to accomplish it. Now I want to start again, but I was wondering what have you guys used to remind yourself to do ADA? I was considering doing it in scientific, experimental manner. I would stop doing everything else dream related and just focus on ADA for 30 days. But I can't seem to find right reminder. What do you guys use?

@KingYoshi Do you think it is beneficial that when doing ADA we also always ask ourselves: "Am I dreaming right now?". I don't mean usual reality check, I mean on developing habit to always be aware that everything might be a dream. I know ADA gives us much more information than we would usually have, but with this I think it would be even more powerful. What is your opinion on this?

----------


## FryingMan

> OK, so I have made an 30 day ADA experiment on Reddit, but was sick and failed to accomplish it. Now I want to start again, but I was wondering what have you guys used to remind yourself to do ADA? I was considering doing it in scientific, experimental manner. I would stop doing everything else dream related and just focus on ADA for 30 days. But I can't seem to find right reminder. What do you guys use?



Make a solid commitment to noticing whenever you've zoned out, and tune back in.   Then do it.   Lather, rinse, repeat.  That is, just keep doing it.    Be patient, and over time you will find yourself noticing more and more and remaining tuned in longer and longer.





> @KingYoshi Do you think it is beneficial that when doing ADA we also always ask ourselves: "Am I dreaming right now?". I don't mean usual reality check, I mean on developing habit to always be aware that everything might be a dream. I know ADA gives us much more information than we would usually have, but with this I think it would be even more powerful. What is your opinion on this?



Well your Q wasn't @FryingMan but I'll weight in: IMO you do need the constant notion in your mind of why you're doing this: to determine your state (awake/dreaming).   It's not enough just to be aware of sense input, you must also reflect upon it with the ultimate goal of determining your state.

----------


## Elaol

> Make a solid commitment to noticing whenever you've zoned out, and tune back in.   Then do it.   Lather, rinse, repeat.  That is, just keep doing it.    Be patient, and over time you will find yourself noticing more and more and remaining tuned in longer and longer.
> 
> 
> 
> Well your Q wasn't @FryingMan but I'll weight in: IMO you do need the constant notion in your mind of why you're doing this: to determine your state (awake/dreaming).   It's not enough just to be aware of sense input, you must also reflect upon it with the ultimate goal of determining your state.



OK, thanks man. This has helped a lot!

----------


## strago

Once it's much easior to be aware than not aware, do you have to keep focusing on what you see, hear, feel...or is just being aware enough?

For the 95% of us that don't have results in the first week, how long does it normally take to see results?

So far I've been doing this for two months. I'm aware about 80-90% of the time. For a month and a half I've been doing a Dream Journal, and doing reality checks, using a beeper that gives two beeps every 10 minutes.

Two nights ago for the first time I noticed something weird in a dream, a ferris wheel that was weird shaped in the center, but I didn't become lucid. So far, the only way for me to become lucid is having my mind very awake and alert when I go back to bed doing a WBTB after being up for an hour, or taking a lucid steroid!

----------


## satsujin

Wow, this technique sounds powerful so I'm willing to try it. Some issues though:
-I can hear the "Sound of Silence" since I generally sit in a very quiet room. Only when I try to listen to it though. Its like a constant hum. Does this occur in dream? If not, Then keeping all day awareness of it may help me realize I'm in a dream state if i dont hear it.

-I meet practically no people except my brother and parents most of time in a day since I live alone in my room and spend it in my room 90% of the time. Should I keep awareness of the faces of the people I meet so if I meet someone and dont recognize who they are I will know I'm in a dream? Ofcourse I cant practice this much since Im not meeting many people besides my family.

-Also, instead of vision my most active sense, since I started ADA seems to be sound. I hear the sound of silence, traffic, wind, noises around the house. I see usually static images like a webpage or app window. Is this okay or should I focus more on what I see?

----------


## Wambou

Hi,
Really great  tutorial, it's awesome. I started ADA some time ago but stopped due to not enough concentration and results. But I know it takes time and I started again with sessions when I walk and got 2 lucid dreams in the last 3 days.
The last one was this morning but didn't have time to get the control before my brain wakes me up before I get stab by Ann old homeless person, but that's another story.

I have some questions, since I didn't have a lot of LD and I'm new to ADA.

- I can easily hear things around me, notice the touch more or less in the same time and I taste the air from time to time.
But I have trouble with seeing things around. I mainly use my hearing so o don't know if I should try to notice all the small details I can see or try to embrace all I manage to see even without noticing small details.

- I'm also wondering if noticing shadows is useful to detect dreams. Do the shadows behave strangely in dreams? Does the same reasoning apply for reflections or colours?

Thank you for help, I'll keep practising and I hope I'll get better at ADA and LD.

----------


## Jacket

Great guide!

----------


## Onerinaut

Thanks Yoshi I been doing this for 3 mouths and had 100 lucid dreams this is by far the best teq

----------


## Freixs

I never had a lucid dream and when i tried ADA I found it easy to maintain myself aware when I remember of doing it. How do I know if I'm doing it correctly? And I started a DJ three days ago but can't remember a single dream and I also use the mantra " I remember my dreams " before going to bed. Any advices that could help me remember them?

----------


## EddieDean

> I never had a lucid dream and when i tried ADA I found it easy to maintain myself aware when I remember of doing it. How do I know if I'm doing it correctly? And I started a DJ three days ago but can't remember a single dream and I also use the mantra " I remember my dreams " before going to bed. Any advices that could help me remember them?



First of all, be patient  :smiley:  You're not doing anything wrong from what I read so it will certainly improve if you persist. Also, there are many factors that can influence dream recall negatively, such as stress, drug/alcohol use, not enough sleep, irregular sleeping patterns, etcetera. 
Lastly, I don't know how well your recall normally is, but most people have ups and downs in recall from time to time, so don't be worried if it is not immediately great after just starting to practice.

I'm sure that if you stick around these forums you'll find all your questions answered and your recall improving steadily!

----------


## MadzAssassin

Started this yesterday. Had a very long vivid dream last night. 

Just some clarification on if I'm doing this correctly because it seems so easy when I know people struggle to remember.

For visual, I try to look at everything in my field of vision but with moving my eyes or neck to look at them. This is so I am aware of things around me but I'm not analysing and drawing all my attention/awareness to them.

Sound: I simply tune into the layers of different sounds going on around me. For example, I could be watching TV (I listen to everything that is audible in the clip; voices, sfx and music etc.),  whilst watching TV,  I hear my parents having a conversation in the kitchen, I listen to their voices, picking out certain words but trying to establish a correlation or meaning of those words. I listen to the pitch of their voices and the tones. Whilst talking, they'd be cooking as well. So take in the sounds of pots and pans clanging, the sizzling of food, the humming of the oven- all whilst watching TV and being aware of things in my FOV.

Smell: I notice any changes of smell in the air and take it in. 

Feel: I feel my body sat in a chair, the fabric against exposed skin, the temperature of my body, the muscles being used in certain motions.

Taste: I eat slowly, feeling the flavours and how they blend together.

I also try and be aware of blinking, breathing and my tongue resting whenever I remember to (ie- when I think about other awareness and such.)

When I was walking yesterday, I also noticed how zombie like people are. I really feel like I stand out from the crowd when I do ADA, compared to "Daywalkers".

I see good things in this technique. So I'll stick with it  :smiley:

----------


## kamenriderbaron

What is the best way to do this technique? Like for the first option

A. Do I just think to myself, feel the wind blowing against my skin, hear the pitter patter against the ground, notice the shadows made by the trees

Or do I do this:

B. I ask myself how does the ground feel, like hard smooth, etc, or for example if I look at something, do I like study its shape and wonder like what shape is that exactly for example.

----------


## Oneirin

I got inspired by this thread a few days ago and decided to give ADA go. My first night was great! Thanks to all the posters who worked to put this guide together. I ended up with three lucid dreams throughout the night, and woke to record each.  I did not need to do a reality check within these, just as the tutorial states. I simply became so aware in the dream, that I saw through the illusion of it. 
If anyone has suggestions as to incorporate this technique into a work day I'd love to hear. I'm managing to fit the practices in to many portions throughout the day, yet there are periods where I need to organize/focus/remember so many details that it becomes difficult to simply be aware. Is it simply a mental muscle I need to be able to plan/organize as well as 'be aware'?
Best of luck to everyone else with ADA.

----------


## AceOfBass

I really like this idea. Obviously it's awesome for lucid dreaming but I think everyone could do with being a bit more observant in life, no? I am excited to start this properly tomorrow! (I'm about to go to bed for the night haha). I shall report back with my findings.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Just some clarification on if I'm doing this correctly because it seems so easy when I know people struggle to remember.



It sounds like you are doing an excellent job to start off. If it is becoming very easy, try to expand what you take in. There is a seemingly endless amount of information around us. Good work!





> What is the best way to do this technique? Like for the first option
> 
> A. Do I just think to myself, feel the wind blowing against my skin, hear the pitter patter against the ground, notice the shadows made by the trees
> 
> Or do I do this:
> 
> B. I ask myself how does the ground feel, like hard smooth, etc, or for example if I look at something, do I like study its shape and wonder like what shape is that exactly for example.



I would go with "A." You don't need to ask yourself questions. It is fine at first if that helps you get the increased awareness going, but you really want to get to the point where you are naturally experiencing it. Don't think too much about the specifics of what you are observing, simply observe it. 





> I got inspired by this thread a few days ago and decided to give ADA go. My first night was great! Thanks to all the posters who worked to put this guide together. I ended up with three lucid dreams throughout the night, and woke to record each.  I did not need to do a reality check within these, just as the tutorial states. I simply became so aware in the dream, that I saw through the illusion of it. 
> If anyone has suggestions as to incorporate this technique into a work day I'd love to hear. I'm managing to fit the practices in to many portions throughout the day, yet there are periods where I need to organize/focus/remember so many details that it becomes difficult to simply be aware. Is it simply a mental muscle I need to be able to plan/organize as well as 'be aware'?
> Best of luck to everyone else with ADA.



It sounds like you are having a nice start. Good stuff! Yeah, many of us have busy lives, so using ADA often has to be practiced in segments throughout the day. There is nothing wrong with that. I would just slowly try to expand those segments a little at a time. Remember, the goal of ADA is to be able to perform these practices naturally at all times. So, even if you need to "organize/focus/remember," you will be experiencing the heightened awareness during these tasks. Not only does this improve the experience of Lucid Dreaming, but it can help improve the experience and your performance for these tasks. This awareness tutorial is written with Lucid Dreaming as the focal point, but this technique can be used to improve upon all aspects of life. It is a form of meditation after all.

----------


## miktux

If i do this ada but in different way, i think im dreaming and i start feels like i smoking i think maybe its dream and then i hmm nah it not i feel that smokes i feel my muscles.
Could it works?

----------


## Archemy

Im starting ADA now, hope me luck guys!  :smiley:

----------


## KingYoshi

> If i do this ada but in different way, i think im dreaming and i start feels like i smoking i think maybe its dream and then i hmm nah it not i feel that smokes i feel my muscles.
> Could it works?



Sure, you can absolutely perform ADA practice while smoking/after smoking. I smoke frequently and have performed ADA while simultaneously enjoying the effects of smoking. 





> Im starting ADA now, hope me luck guys!



Good luck!!

----------


## Mugwort

I'm using ADA since 3 months but I don't really improve. It's still hard for me to stay aware all the time. In the first week I had more LD but than it got back to normal rate (1 a week). My way of seeing things changed, they are more colorful. Also my dreams are a bit more vivid but aparte from this nothing really changed. How long did it take you to stay aware all the time without effort? Are there any tips to improve?

----------


## fOrceez

KingYoshi still the only king I recognise  :smiley:

----------


## DeletePlease

> KingYoshi still the only king I recognise



^ I remember this guy! KingYoshi too! :0

----------


## DannyCool

> I'm using ADA since 3 months but I don't really improve. It's still hard for me to stay aware all the time. In the first week I had more LD but than it got back to normal rate (1 a week). My way of seeing things changed, they are more colorful. Also my dreams are a bit more vivid but aparte from this nothing really changed. How long did it take you to stay aware all the time without effort? Are there any tips to improve?



Posting here on the forum regularly really helps. We tap into the good intentions of others and the knowledge. For ADA to work your dream guide in your dreams plus a living enlightened master (woman or man) will provide the link for this to happen without effort. Having ADA all the time is wonderful. I am only learning though.

----------


## nyckelharper

Hello, I've been using this technique for over a year now, however I haven't achieved lucid state in half a year. I was wandering if someone would be willing to point out what I should focus on.

I will list things that I'm doing/not doing in hopes to provide information for "diagnosis"  :smiley: 

WHAT I'M DOING:
- long hours spent in front of computer
- meditation 20 mins a day
- regular excercises
- writing a dream journal quite regularly (3 notebooks filled so far)
- peaceful lifestyle (no stress to speak of, very few obligations)
- sleep a solid 8-9h a day

WHAT I'M NOT DOING:
- no drinking/smoking/drugs
- used to do RC, not anymore
- used to recall activities I've done in last 10-20 minutes, not anymore

I have quite good dream recall, and my dreams are vivid and rich in detail. The problem is I can't seem to get a lucid dream anywhere near consistently. It may be caused by my very unfocused mind, or me doing the whole "awareness" thing wrong. Right now I'm observing objects and wondering how they came to be here, their construction, purpose etc. The problem is, when I "wake up" in daytime, I quickly slip back into autopilot, possibly because I try to observe too many things at once, which ends in focus lost.

Any help and suggestions are much appreciated.

----------


## FryingMan

You probably need to be thinking much more often about lucid dreaming and what you want to do in a lucid dream.   Having that specific intent to get lucid in a dream the very next time (and every time you want to) fall asleep makes a big difference.   A general goal of "I want to be lucid in dreams" for me is much weaker than "I want to get lucid in a dream and <do something specific>."

Long hours in front of a computer, unless you are maintaining active self-awareness while you do it, is an anti-awareness activity that probably is hurting.

Try to stay off of autopilot as much as possible, and for as long as possible.   autopilot is non-lucidity.

When you examine objects, have much more strongly in your mind the purpose of it all: to get lucid in a dream: so keep that question, "Is this dream-like?" always at the front of your mind.  And always maintain your self-awareness, don't give it over to getting lost in tiny details of sense input.

----------


## Metaphysic

_Respect and gratitude for KingYoshi and this thread. It is a very good technique indeed. 
_
But this technique is a part of Dream Yoga and originaly its much easier in a sense that the point is just to be AWARE or LUCID in the present. 
My point is not to say that KingYoshi is wrong, of course not. It can work and works for many people. Its a very good 'awareness" technique. 

*My point is just to say that you can make it easier, you can practice it in a way Dream Yoga teaches it: So for people who are lost, who find this difficult or "heavy" just make an habit to create a heightening of awareness. The point is not really to notice all details of the world or of your senses (even if it can be useful for many purposes), it is more a question of intensifying your awareness in the present. So instead of trying ot notice all the details, try to just notice you awareness. And of course you can add a reality check to that if you want.

The only act of remembering to notice is enough to make an habit, to make you a "natural" lucid dreamer. Because that habit of "noticing" or checking you awareness (checking if you are aware, if this may be a dream?) will be activated in your dreams and will cause you to become aware because you will "feel" that its a dream because of your intinsified awareness. By practicing this you will see how we can "lose" ourself and our awareness in our experience. Its like when you meditate, sometimes you just get lost in your thougts and you forget to be aware. So this practice helps you to not get lost, to have more and more hightening of awareness. It builds an habit of BEING LUCID CONSTANTLY.*

----------


## Metaphysic

So funny, I just read some posts from this thread. Funny how some people "force" ... its like a chore for them and they say "i have no success". Of course. 
The point is to enjoy the practice, to make it natural. You cannot force things. They just want to get lucid, they want a magical pill. An express way. 
Thats not the point of the practice, the point is the quality, your attitude. Its about enjoyement.

----------


## nyckelharper

Thanks for the tips FryingMan.





> Try to stay off of autopilot as much as possible, and for as long as possible.   autopilot is non-lucidity.



Thing is if I'm just observing stuff and being aware, then how can I question if it's a dream? To know if it's a dream or not, you have to think about it. And thinking is the easiest way for me to lose focus, because I start pondering what makes a dream a dream, if this car looks normal, should I be here etc. My dreams are very vivid, but there is no "questioning reality" element to them, so I never realize that I am in fact in a dream.

----------


## FryingMan

> To know if it's a dream or not, you have to think about it.



Yes!   Check out the links in my signature.   I believe lucidity requires a combination of attention/awareness, reflection ("is this dreamlike?"  "How odd is this?"), and memory (remembering your goals to be lucid in a dream, for one thing, remembering your experiences (waking or dreaming) for another).

----------


## Calle96

Hi everyone, I'm new and it's a long time ago I would like to have some clarifications on this technique. I say that I am Italian and I apologize for English. I use a google translator. I hope to receive an answer. KingYoshi does the ADA technique work without making the WBTB? That is, it is necessary to run the technique, to test reality, to write dreams in the journal and just do it?

----------


## Habba

How long should I be doing this each day for?

At the moment I’m trying to do it for 5 minutes every 2 hours.

----------

